# Four letter sentence



## dotty999

we've had a similar thread a while back which was 5 letters and is now in the TSG vault and so I'd like to start this and make it easier because I liked the original
so for example

T I S N =

this is so new


I'll start with

I N O E 

make a sentence with the above letters then add 4 new letters as above


----------



## etaf

I N O E 

=

i never order eggs

T L A G


----------



## dotty999

Hi etaf thanks for posting!


tall lads are gangly

B E N W


----------



## JustJudy

Birds enjoy nutritious worms. 

M R S A


----------



## dotty999

many really should agree

C J O R


----------



## etaf

cat jumps over rabbit

D D E I


----------



## JustJudy

divided digits equal incompleteness

L U R N


----------



## dotty999

let us rejoice now! 

F K I B


----------



## etaf

Fernando Kimi In Budapest

G H O J


----------



## JustJudy

Good Housekeeping, orderly journal 

H T E S


----------



## dotty999

he taught extra students

S R M D


----------



## JustJudy

She routinely made desserts

B S L T


----------



## dotty999

braces somehow look trendy

E N I L


----------



## JustJudy

Everyone noticed I left

M T M R


----------



## dotty999

many teacups may rattle

U I N L


----------



## JustJudy

Usually incense needs lighting

W N S E


----------



## dotty999

we need some entertainment!

G E V O


----------



## Crazy10

Get every vault out.

C T I C.


----------



## dotty999

can talk in code

U L P D


----------



## Crazy10

Up little pin dart.

T D M S.


----------



## dotty999

tried demonstrating my skills

M V Y N


----------



## Gr3iz

Mine vary, yours noticeably! 

T U R N


----------



## dotty999

that understatement's rather nice!

S U R F


----------



## Gr3iz

Started using real finesse ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

please add four letters


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't hurt me, I'm new at this ...

C R A P


----------



## dotty999

can't really answer plausibly

G I A B


----------



## Gr3iz

Going insane and blind!

M I H T


----------



## dotty999

many inhabitants have telephones

F U J W


----------



## Gr3iz

Found under Juliet's windows ...

D A T E


----------



## Crazy10

Dad ate the egg.

T I I A (197/80s OS).


----------



## dpader

Tandy Invested In Apple

T O T P (coasters YY song)


----------



## dotty999

that's obvious to people

S K I P


----------



## Crazy10

She kills independent people 

M W M S (Worst OS ever).


----------



## dotty999

many women may scream


B R D W


----------



## Crazy10

Ban red drink wine.

T W W F


----------



## dotty999

the wine will ferment

U L A C


----------



## dpader

Until Laughter Absorb Clowns

D G A F


----------



## dotty999

don't go after father

N L E G


----------



## Gr3iz

Not letting everyone go ...

J F K I


----------



## JustJudy

Just finished karate instructions

Y S B N


----------



## Gr3iz

You shouldn't be nosy!

K I F M


----------



## dotty999

kissing is flipping magic!

J W H R


----------



## JustJudy

Johnboy Walton hates re-runs

N V L D


----------



## Gr3iz

No violators left defenseless.

M T F R


----------



## dpader

Matter trowed furiously rapid

X P Z Q


----------



## Gr3iz

Xavier posted zany questions!

P O O L


----------



## dotty999

people often order lasagne

G U O R


----------



## Gr3iz

Grandkids Under Our Roof

F O U L


----------



## dotty999

fools often understand little

N O R C


----------



## Gr3iz

No One Really Cared ...

T I M E


----------



## JustJudy

teamwork is more effective

N P C A


----------



## dotty999

new possibilities can arise

J I K W


----------



## JustJudy

Janitor in killer waves


Surf lingo: janitor -A stand-up paddle boarder who doesn't know how to catch a wave and just wants people to see his six pack abs.


B B L O


----------



## Gr3iz

Bring Beef Liver & Onions

C A R E


----------



## JustJudy

Can anyone retire early

F O G Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Found ours. Get yours!

I H D L


----------



## JustJudy

I heard David Letterman

C M I C


----------



## Gr3iz

Choose my identity carefully ...

M O R F


----------



## dotty999

more often romance fails

G K O D


----------



## Gr3iz

Good kids obey Dad!

L S M R


----------



## JustJudy

Lemon sherbet melts rapidly

N C B R


----------



## Gr3iz

Nightmares can become reality ...

W L G P


----------



## JustJudy

Witches like glowing pots

A M Y D


----------



## Gr3iz

A merry youth drinking

M U S T


----------



## JustJudy

Marshmallows usually stay tasty

L K R V


----------



## Gr3iz

Lovers' kisses repel violence

P R I M


----------



## JustJudy

Primate researchers idolize monkeys

B M B P


----------



## Gr3iz

Bakers make banana pies

J U M P


----------



## JustJudy

Just use my pen

F I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

Floating in righteous ecstasy 

N U B S


----------



## JustJudy

nobody used branded shavers (there's a bit of a pun there  )

B R I M


----------



## Gr3iz

Baking really improves morale

G L U G

Good pun, Judy! ;-)


----------



## JustJudy

Great, Lemmings under glass 

T O O L


----------



## Gr3iz

Turning off our lights

F O U L


----------



## JustJudy

fishing outside using lures

D O G S

(as opposed to fishing inside using a net In my fishtank  )


----------



## Gr3iz

Doesn't our garbage stink!

B R A D


----------



## JustJudy

Because rubbish attracts dogs

N A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

Not all infants laugh

S P A M


----------



## JustJudy

Some prefer amorous moments

(We won't say who)

M A R K


----------



## Gr3iz

Many are remarkably kind

J U D Y ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Judy understands Dotty's yearning

D R K A


----------



## Gr3iz

Does Ruby know anything?


----------



## dotty999

do you know you've forgotten to post letters?


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, bloody hell ... ;-)

O O P S


----------



## dotty999

obviously older people suffer 

G I L T


----------



## Gr3iz

Going into Lalaland together ... ;-)

P L E A


----------



## dotty999

please let everyone agree! 

H O L D


----------



## Gr3iz

Here's our lovely Dotty ...

L I F E


----------



## dotty999

life is for enjoying

M C W H


----------



## Gr3iz

Mice can't wear heels ...

D O T E


----------



## dotty999

Dotty often teases everyone 

J I P F


----------



## Gr3iz

Just in pure fun ... ;-)

W A L K


----------



## dotty999

we all love kissing!

R K O L


----------



## Gr3iz

Real Kissing? On lips?

M I N K


----------



## dotty999

maybe I need kissing!

B W E P


----------



## Gr3iz

Better wait, everyone's peeping ...

H E L P


----------



## dotty999

hope everyone likes posting

I L A N


----------



## Gr3iz

I learned about numerology 

H I K E


----------



## JustJudy

Hiking in Kalamazoo energizes!

L A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

Little animals keep eating ...

B R U T


----------



## JustJudy

Began reading unusual trilogy

B O O K


----------



## Gr3iz

Bring on our king!

K I N G


----------



## JustJudy

Kilimanjaro's in National Geographic!

C L M B


----------



## Gr3iz

Children love monkey bars

L O V E


----------



## JustJudy

Lemurs occasionally vault evergreens

L E A P


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's eat apple pie!

B A K E


----------



## dotty999

bring a key element

J O C E


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe's oil can's empty

F I L L


----------



## dotty999

frogs infiltrated local lakes

J N C S


----------



## Gr3iz

Jeans need cleaning sometimes

W A S H


----------



## JustJudy

Wendigos always scare humans

D E M N


----------



## Gr3iz

Demons eat men nightly

D I N E


----------



## JustJudy

Dictionaries include new entries

Y I K S


----------



## Gr3iz

Your interest keeps showing

D I M E


----------



## dotty999

did I moan endlessly?


E O P J


----------



## Gr3iz

Eating other people's jellybeans 

J U N K


----------



## JustJudy

Just use new knee-pads

C R P T


----------



## Gr3iz

Can't remember particular things

M I N D


----------



## dotty999

my instrument needs dusting

R U L E


----------



## Gr3iz

Regular undertakers lack entertainment

R O O F


----------



## JustJudy

Rust oxidizes on Fords

M S T G


----------



## Gr3iz

Most sugars taste good

L I M E


----------



## dotty999

Love is mostly exciting

E R U M


----------



## Gr3iz

Everyone runs under moonlight

F U L L


----------



## dotty999

fill up local locker

Y I K O


----------



## Gr3iz

Your imperial king's orders

K I N G


----------



## dotty999

kinky instructions needed guidance

K I R B


----------



## Gr3iz

Keeping interns really busy

B U S Y


----------



## dotty999

bring us some yams

U K E V


----------



## Gr3iz

Using kaleidoscopes enhance vision

R U N T


----------



## dotty999

really understand new technology

B L O W


----------



## Gr3iz

Butts let out wind ... ;-)

S C R Y


----------



## dotty999

she carried red yarn


U I L D


----------



## Gr3iz

Umbrellas indoors leave drops

D R I P


----------



## dotty999

Dotty really is perfect! 

H K O C


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy knowing one cutie!

L I N K


----------



## dotty999

Looking is never kinky

G U H D


----------



## Gr3iz

Growing up has downsides

D O W N


----------



## dotty999

drown out whining noise

H O O P


----------



## Gr3iz

Handing out our pamphlets 

G R A B


----------



## dotty999

great reviews are best

F U D E


----------



## Gr3iz

Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt everywhere

L I N K


----------



## dotty999

like I need knowledge

R E W S


----------



## Gr3iz

Recognize every writers style

B O O K


----------



## dotty999

boys openly offer kisses!

R H U L


----------



## Gr3iz

Round hulls usually leak

H A R P


----------



## dotty999

harps are routinely plucked

K U C R


----------



## Gr3iz

Keep using carriage returns

F I L M


----------



## dotty999

flimsy ideas lack meaning

R C W E


----------



## Gr3iz

Running children waste energy

F T W N


----------



## dotty999

found the wing nut

H U K E


----------



## Gr3iz

Harvest using keen edge

G Y U J


----------



## dotty999

glad you used jargon

J E L R


----------



## Gr3iz

Juggling eight living rodents

H I D E


----------



## dotty999

hope I don't explode!

N I P K


----------



## Gr3iz

Never irritate playful kittens

C A T S


----------



## dotty999

can animals talk somehow

G U O H


----------



## Gr3iz

Getting up on horses

J B Y K


----------



## dotty999

just below your knee

B I O S


----------



## Gr3iz

Big investors own stock

C O M P


----------



## dotty999

come over my place

O S W K


----------



## Gr3iz

One should wield knowledge

I N X S


----------



## dotty999

I need xrays soon

O M W E


----------



## Gr3iz

Old men want energy

F I G W


----------



## dotty999

frequently I grow weary

V N U P


----------



## Gr3iz

Verify new users personally

F R E E


----------



## dotty999

further reasoning escaped everyone

D U K F


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't underestimate killer frogs

P U R E


----------



## dotty999

people understand royal etiquette

V D I C


----------



## Gr3iz

Verbal defense indicts criminals

J A I L


----------



## dotty999

just another inane legality

R L O K


----------



## Gr3iz

Really love our kittens

B O I L


----------



## dotty999

boiling oil is lethal

M U K F


----------



## Gr3iz

Marines use keel fins

H A V E


----------



## dotty999

his advances varied enormously

U J O D


----------



## Gr3iz

Uncle John's on drugs

B U S T


----------



## dotty999

bring us something tasty

S R O P


----------



## Gr3iz

Stepping right over puppies

H O P I


----------



## dotty999

hope others pop in

V I L K


----------



## Gr3iz

Verily, I like kisses

B N H O


----------



## dotty999

but no hope obviously

E G U L


----------



## Gr3iz

Every girl uses lipstick

D U R W


----------



## dotty999

did you run wild?

O F E S


----------



## Gr3iz

Often fish eat shrimp

L K J Y


----------



## dotty999

lets keep joking, yes?

G I L P


----------



## Gr3iz

Good! I like playing!

T K D I


----------



## dotty999

true kindness does impress!

G U Y S


----------



## Gr3iz

Give us your sincerity.

L A D Y


----------



## dotty999

lets all do yoga

R G U I


----------



## Gr3iz

Real geeks use Intel!

C P U S


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

Cats play under stairs.
S A N E


----------



## Gr3iz

Setting a nice example

C A P E


----------



## dotty999

Cats ate peeled eggs

G D E R


----------



## Gr3iz

Guys don't eat radishes

P I L E


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

please, I love eggos...
D R H W


----------



## dotty999

don't reveal his weaknesses

V U R H


----------



## Gr3iz

Variety usually reveals habits

B U R N


----------



## dotty999

bring us ravioli now

L U O L


----------



## Gr3iz

Living under one's landlord

F O O D


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

forget ottomans or die
D U P E


----------



## dotty999

didn't understand preacher's eulogy

C I R E


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

can I read everything?
C I T Y


----------



## dotty999

can I tell you?

U O L P


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

Underneath our living place.
DONT


----------



## dotty999

do others notice this?

K I D E


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

kiddos, I don't even...
H M O P


----------



## dotty999

his mother openly praised

C V T K


----------



## Gr3iz

Can't veto the king

V O T E


----------



## dotty999

very often there's empathy

E U D B


----------



## Gr3iz

Everyone's upset down below

C R E W


----------



## dotty999

crazy revellers enjoyed wrestling

B N E L


----------



## Gr3iz

Better not expect laughter

S N I P


----------



## dotty999

social networking is popular


U K E G


----------



## Gr3iz

Upperclassmen keep excellent grades

I N T O


----------



## dotty999

I noticed the outsider


N W R E


----------



## Gr3iz

Now we're really energized!

A C D C


----------



## dotty999

and can do cartwheels!

S U K B


----------



## Gr3iz

Secretaries use keyboards brilliantly

S E X Y


----------



## dotty999

some expect xrays yearly

U N C E


----------



## Gr3iz

Uncles never climb evergreens

K I D S


----------



## dotty999

kids ideally don't swear


L F I N


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's find iron nuggets 

T Y P E


----------



## dotty999

take your presence elsewhere

B K I S


----------



## Gr3iz

Bee keeping is stupid

B U G S


----------



## dotty999

begin understanding guys situations

P U L S


----------



## Gr3iz

Picking up lingering smells

D D H R


----------



## dotty999

daydreaming doesn't have repercussions

E K O N


----------



## Gr3iz

Eight keys open nothing

H I L L


----------



## dotty999

have I little levity?

F H R G


----------



## Gr3iz

Friends have real grins

P I N G


----------



## dotty999

personally I noticed grimaces

H L U T


----------



## Gr3iz

Happiness leaves us thrilled

G L U E


----------



## dotty999

great love unleashes emotions

Y U E N


----------



## Gr3iz

You're up every night

D O O R


----------



## dotty999

do others openly retort

L G R E


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's greet relatives enthusiastically! 

F T U M


----------



## dotty999

frequently that's usually mothers

H K R L


----------



## Gr3iz

Hearts know real love

M O S T


----------



## dotty999

many often support theories

H G O W


----------



## Gr3iz

Hobos go on wandering 

C H E F


----------



## dotty999

can he ever fail

U G E H


----------



## Gr3iz

Under gardens exist hedgehogs 

D I R T


----------



## dotty999

diaries include real tales

J I D G


----------



## Gr3iz

Journalistic integrity degrades gradually


----------



## dotty999

and for letters are?


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody hell! ;-)

F O U R


----------



## dotty999

that made me laugh out loud! 


fight off undesirable romancer


L U C E


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's use children's energy

K I D S


----------



## dotty999

kissing is definitely sensual

C U E R


----------



## Gr3iz

Children use energy recklessly

N U K E


----------



## dotty999

never underestimate keen entrepreneurs

U V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

Underwear's very exotic, really ...

B U T T


----------



## dotty999

but understandable thongs tickle

N K B L


----------



## Gr3iz

No kissing boys, Ladies!

P U R E


----------



## dotty999

perfectly understandable reasons ensued

H I L O


----------



## Gr3iz

Help instigate lights out

D A R K


----------



## dotty999

do all rabbits kick?


F E W R


----------



## Gr3iz

Flounders eat worms, right?

D I N E


----------



## dotty999

do I need entertaining?

A G U D


----------



## Gr3iz

Another giddy user drinking 

B E E R


----------



## dotty999

bring everyone extra rugs

U L N A


----------



## Gr3iz

Ugly ladies needn't apply ...

H U G S


----------



## dotty999

heard unusual ghost story

K I B N


----------



## Gr3iz

Knights initiate bloody noses

B A S H


----------



## dotty999

bring all ships home

G L D R


----------



## Gr3iz

Good loving done right!

P A T H


----------



## dotty999

perhaps agree that's heavenly

M U D E


----------



## Gr3iz

Many underestimate Dotty's expertise ...

P L U M


----------



## dotty999

previous lovers upset Mark

E L B O


----------



## Gr3iz

Egg lovers blend omelets 

E A S Y


----------



## DaveBurnett

Easy! and soggy yolk.

DAVE


----------



## dotty999

Dave appears very entertaining 

G L O R


----------



## Gr3iz

Green lights, or red?

P I N K


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps I need kisses

H F U N


----------



## Gr3iz

Having fun under nightfall 

D A R K


----------



## dotty999

Do all romantics kiss?

B P E O


----------



## Gr3iz

Belching puts everyone off

B U R P


----------



## DaveBurnett

Bicycles and Unicycles Require Pedals (pardon the and)

G U T S


----------



## Gr3iz

Give up trying, sweetie ...

E X I T


----------



## dotty999

early xrays instilled terror

L U I C


----------



## Gr3iz

Lovers use ice creatively ...

J U K E


----------



## dotty999

Jokes usually keep evolving

F O L E


----------



## Gr3iz

Farmers often lack earrings

L O B E


----------



## dotty999

Likely others believed everything

D U R E


----------



## Gr3iz

Drug users ruin everything ...

D O W N


----------



## dotty999

Do others wear neckties

H U R E


----------



## Gr3iz

He's usually real energetic.

P O W R


----------



## dotty999

prison officers were redundant

J R O N


----------



## Gr3iz

Jewelry robberies occur nightly.

R O C K


----------



## dotty999

romantic overtures create kisses

K F U N


----------



## Gr3iz

Keep feeding undernourished nuns

F R E E


----------



## dotty999

For reasons easily explained

K J I M


----------



## Gr3iz

Knights joust in magnificence 

R I D E


----------



## dotty999

riding is definitely enjoyable

U L K B


----------



## Gr3iz

Uncooked lasagna keeps better 

Y U C K


----------



## dotty999

You usually crave knowledge

U O F N


----------



## Gr3iz

Unusual objects fly nightly ...

F A L L


----------



## dotty999

fancy artefact lacked lustre

B I K M


----------



## Gr3iz

Biking involves kinetic motion.

R O L L


----------



## dotty999

Rings often lack lustre

U K I N


----------



## Gr3iz

Unknown kids instigating noise!

B A N G


----------



## dotty999

Began another new game

K I G R


----------



## Gr3iz

Keep it going, right?

P O S T


----------



## dotty999

People often show temerity

K U D Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Kids usually deny yelling.

D E N Y


----------



## dotty999

Dotty enjoyed New York


U L K W


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless loved, kids weep.

W A N T


----------



## dotty999

we all need therapy!

S U R E


----------



## Gr3iz

Students use rubber erasers.

B L U R


----------



## dotty999

brilliant leaders understood revolutions

R F U M


----------



## Gr3iz

Run from unruly mobs!

S C A T


----------



## dotty999

some cats are testy

R U K E


----------



## Gr3iz

Runners use kinetic energy!

H I K E


----------



## dotty999

He immediately kissed everyone

U J A M


----------



## Gr3iz

Useless junk adds mess

J U N K


----------



## dotty999

Judges usually need cooperation

U R L D


----------



## humzayunas

ugly rough lady dress 

P E S T


----------



## dotty999

pass every single town

N I T S


----------



## 2twenty2

nice in the shade

W H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

wake her at ten

Z O O M

Good to see this one revived! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

zapped out of money

B E A N


----------



## Gr3iz

birds erect a nest

O P E N


----------



## 2twenty2

one person enter now

P O O L


----------



## Gr3iz

pulling on our legs

W I T H


----------



## 2twenty2

walk in the hall

S A I D


----------



## Gr3iz

Songs are in demand!

S I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

she insisted nobody go.

M I C E


----------



## Gr3iz

mine is completely exhausted

T O W N


----------



## 2twenty2

they own Wong Noodles

C H O W


----------



## Gr3iz

computers help our world

W A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

will anybody live long?

C O L D


----------



## TulsaRose

Can otters love ducks?

A L L Y


----------



## 2twenty2

any lady luck yet?

B O W L


----------



## TulsaRose

black or white lingerie

L A M P


----------



## 2twenty2

little Andy might play

D U M P


----------



## TulsaRose

dirty ugly mud pies

P I N T


----------



## 2twenty2

pigeon is not tasty

S O N G


----------



## TulsaRose

sold our nesting guinnea

D I S K


----------



## 2twenty2

disturbance in south korea

L A W N


----------



## TulsaRose

limit and waste not

F O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

fall or lie down

P R O M


----------



## TulsaRose

put Raschera on macaroni

Q U I P


----------



## 2twenty2

quit until I pass-by (does this count as 4 words?)

P L O W


----------



## Gr3iz

please leave others warning

M A R T


----------



## 2twenty2

messy after recent trial

P O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

People outlive playthings eventually ...

T O Y S


----------



## TulsaRose

total obedience yields servility...

R O C K S


----------



## dotty999

four letters not five Rosie


----------



## 2twenty2

I am going to omit the fifth letter S

randy ones choose knickers

S A I L


----------



## dotty999

some are in love

P A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

panthers are not timid

B U N T


----------



## Gr3iz

build using newer technology

N A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

no ape is little

B E E T


----------



## Gr3iz

better eat everything together

F O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

forget or risk knowing

P E R T


----------



## Gr3iz

Prolific eating risks trauma 

F I L M


----------



## 2twenty2

frogs in Lima mated

M A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

many alumni left early

T U R N


----------



## 2twenty2

the umpire ran nightly

*B L U E*


----------



## Gr3iz

building logic using electrons 

Z E R O


----------



## 2twenty2

zombies eat rotted organs

T R E K


----------



## Gr3iz

Turn right exiting Kentucky ...

N U T S


----------



## 2twenty2

none under ten survived

S T U N


----------



## Gr3iz

surviving the ugly nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

And the four letters are..........?


----------



## Gr3iz

D A R N 
;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

does a robin nest

R A I N


----------



## Gr3iz

robins are into nesting

M I L K


----------



## 2twenty2

Man, I love karaoke

S L I M


----------



## Gr3iz

step lightly into madness

B L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

boys like us excel

R O O K


----------



## Gr3iz

resting on our knees

K I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

King in Nederland killed

W A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

we aren't really trying

R O C K


----------



## 2twenty2

running on crippled knee

T A L L


----------



## Gr3iz

Thought about love lately?

W I D E


----------



## 2twenty2

winning is definitely exciting

K N E W


----------



## Gr3iz

kites need easterly winds

T A I L


----------



## dotty999

tourists admonished insolent locals

D E E S


----------



## Gr3iz

don't exercise every Sunday

B U R N


----------



## 2twenty2

behind us runs nobody

P E A S


----------



## Gr3iz

pleasantly eating a steak

M I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

men in North Dakota

R E E F


----------



## Gr3iz

rain effectively extinguishes fire

C A S E


----------



## 2twenty2

cars are sure expensive

S T A R


----------



## Gr3iz

stalkers turn around regularly 

S L O W


----------



## 2twenty2

sister loves old windows

G L U T


----------



## Gr3iz

grabbing leaves under trees

R O L L


----------



## 2twenty2

rooster out lives lion

T H U G


----------



## Gr3iz

Talking Heads use guitars

B I K E


----------



## 2twenty2

bats in Kentucky endure

E A C H


----------



## Gr3iz

every athlete charts health 

P E N S


----------



## 2twenty2

people expect nice stuff

T R U E


----------



## dotty999

they really upset everyone

T N S S


----------



## 2twenty2

the next ship sank

M O A T


----------



## dotty999

many often accept tips

B U L L


----------



## 2twenty2

boots use long laces

S I G N


----------



## dotty999

some instigate general naughtiness

M I S S


----------



## Gr3iz

May I suggest silliness?

H A H A


----------



## 2twenty2

have a happy afternoon

H O H O


----------



## Gr3iz

harpooners only hit once

D O W N


----------



## 2twenty2

ducks on water, nap

P A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

planning a wedding night

N I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

nothing in comics exciting

B A R D


----------



## Gr3iz

baking a raspberry doughnut

Y U M M


----------



## 2twenty2

you untied my monkey!

D E A N


----------



## Gr3iz

don't eat another nugget

C O R N


----------



## 2twenty2

could of ran north

P I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

police interrogate circus kid

R I O T


----------



## 2twenty2

running is often tiring

T R O T


----------



## Gr3iz

try running on treadmill

Q U I T


----------



## 2twenty2

quit under intense training

S L E W


----------



## Gr3iz

sleeping lizards enjoy warmth

C O O L


----------



## 2twenty2

cops out of line

F A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

found a winning number

L U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

like useless cheap knives

C L A P


----------



## Gr3iz

cloudy lake appears polluted

D I R T


----------



## 2twenty2

dirt in river tainted

B O A T


----------



## Gr3iz

big onions are tasty

C H E F


----------



## 2twenty2

cat hair entices fleas

D R A G


----------



## Gr3iz

don't race against giants

T R O T


----------



## 2twenty2

try running over trees

T E E T


----------



## Gr3iz

teaching everybody English today

R O O T


----------



## 2twenty2

rooster out on track

M O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

many own real estate

L A N D


----------



## 2twenty2

land around north dakota

W W W W


----------



## Gr3iz

wonder where Waldo went?

T I M E


----------



## 2twenty2

Timbuktu is my eatery

F I V E


----------



## Gr3iz

fruit is very edible

B E A M


----------



## 2twenty2

bears eat and mate

F A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

feeling a trifle scared ...

S H I N


----------



## 2twenty2

Sringa horn is noisy

N O S E


----------



## Gr3iz

naval officers serve everyone

T O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

trial on murder ended

S T E P


----------



## Gr3iz

stop taking extra medication

D R U G


----------



## 2twenty2

Huh? Try again. The four letters were S T E P


----------



## Gr3iz

Oops! Maybe I should take my own advice! ;-)

Substitute pills -- Stop taking extra pills!

D R U G


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Oops! Maybe I should take my own advice! ;-)
> 
> Substitute pills -- Stop taking extra pills!


LOL 

drug resistant ultra germs

Y E T I


----------



## Gr3iz

you'll enjoy this item

S I G N


----------



## 2twenty2

should i go north?

S N O W


----------



## Gr3iz

sailing needs open waters

K E L P


----------



## 2twenty2

king enjoys little people

W A V E


----------



## Gr3iz

women always vote enthusiastically

C H A D


----------



## 2twenty2

china has a dragon

T R E E


----------



## GaucheXI

Tiny roaches eat everything

COAL 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

chilly out alongside lake

G R A M


----------



## GaucheXI

Gary runs a monastery

YOLK


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

you obviously like knishes 

S P I N


----------



## 2twenty2

sally puked in nightclub

B R A N


----------



## Gr3iz

big rigs are noisy

F A S T


----------



## 2twenty2

fighting about stupid things

O V E N


----------



## Gr3iz

open valves exhaust nitrogen

P I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

police in north korea

R A T E


----------



## Gr3iz

rattlesnakes are threats everywhere

B I T E


----------



## 2twenty2

bomb in Tehran exploded

D U D E


----------



## Gr3iz

don't use dirty expletives 

P O O P


----------



## 2twenty2

police out on patrol

H A I R


----------



## Gr3iz

healthy air is rare

P H E W


----------



## 2twenty2

pandas hate eating weeds

B E L T


----------



## Gr3iz

birds eat leftover tamales 

G O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

grandpas older than dirt

OOPS! I meant - grandpas old like dirt.

O U S T


----------



## dotty999

our underwear sits tight!

B U G S


----------



## 2twenty2

Betty uses glass shoes

G R U B


----------



## Gr3iz

knucklehead said:


> grandpas older than dirt


You got this from G O L D? ;-)

graves rest under battlefields

D E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

knucklehead said: ↑
grandpas older than dirt
You got this from G O L D? ;-)

 OOPS! Brain dead I guess. What I intended to post was - grandpas old like dirt.


do exercise and dance

F I V E


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm a grandfather, y'know ... ;-)

fourteen Indians verified everything

W E E D


----------



## 2twenty2

> I'm a grandfather, y'know ... ;-)


Me to 

Wednesday evening everyone drove

M A R K


----------



## Gr3iz

Mary's a real kook!

H E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

He entered a derby

L A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's all work now

P I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

pork is like leather

O N C E


----------



## Gr3iz

ovens need cleaning eventually 

S O A P


----------



## 2twenty2

soap operas are pathetic

T A R E


----------



## Gr3iz

take another rectal exam

B U T T


----------



## 2twenty2

blow up the tower

P A S S


----------



## dotty999

perhaps all should suffer

C A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

can't argue that strategy

D O G S


----------



## merlin989901

Doing Online Games Suck!


----------



## 2twenty2

merlin989901 said:


> Doing Online Games Suck!


Whats the four letters for the next one?


----------



## 2twenty2

I'll continue -

Doing Online Games Suck!

D O M E


----------



## peacemaker7777

Don't Object My Energy.

P O L E


----------



## 2twenty2

Police on line eavesdrop.

L O P E


----------



## peacemaker7777

Look On People's Ears.

D O G E


----------



## GaucheXI

Don't ostracize good emos.

N I L E


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

Nigel in London expired

M A S T


----------



## TiffanyS68

Make a sweet thread

K J Q R


----------



## GaucheXI

King John quickly responded

P O O P


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

people on opium perspire

S O U P


----------



## Gr3iz

Silvia owes us plenty!

C A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

counting along should help

R A I D


----------



## Gr3iz

repairing all I damaged 

H U R T


----------



## 2twenty2

he used retread tires

T R U E


----------



## Gr3iz

trains run using electricity 

V O L T


----------



## 2twenty2

vote on leaving town

B R E W


----------



## Gr3iz

beavers require extra water

D A M S


----------



## 2twenty2

Dames are men's sweethearts

M U T E


----------



## Gr3iz

mining uranium takes excavation

N U K E


----------



## 2twenty2

Nancy uses knives everyday

P E T E


----------



## Gr3iz

pioneers eventually travel east

W E S T


----------



## dotty999

we expect snow tonight

J U C E


----------



## Gr3iz

John uses cameras exclusively 

S N A P


----------



## dotty999

some never allow passion

W E F S


----------



## 2twenty2

wolves eat female skunks

S P E W


----------



## Gr3iz

some people eat watermelon

H O O K


----------



## 2twenty2

Henry outfitted our kayak

P L O W


----------



## Gr3iz

porpoises love open water

F E E D


----------



## 2twenty2

facial expressions expose dimples

E D G E


----------



## Gr3iz

every day, geysers erupt

L O S E


----------



## 2twenty2

leopards only sanctuary extinguished

R I S E


----------



## Gr3iz

Russia is somewhere east

U S S R


----------



## 2twenty2

United States slams Russia.

U S O A


----------



## Gr3iz

useless sentry's often arthritic

H A N D


----------



## 2twenty2

Horses aren't no dummies

P A L M


----------



## dotty999

Probably all lions mate

H E R D


----------



## Gr3iz

he eats raisins daily

N I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

nanny inherits nephew's estate

F O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

fighting often unleashes rage

K I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Kong is certainly king

D R E D


----------



## Gr3iz

dogs rescue Eskimos daily

U S E R


----------



## 2twenty2

United States enrages Russia

F O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

flying over unreported rainstorms

S T E M


----------



## 2twenty2

sound the emergency Marvin.

O D O R


----------



## Gr3iz

older dogs often rest

N A P S


----------



## 2twenty2

North American police shooting

N O D E


----------



## Gr3iz

nodding off, dreams entice ...

D O Z E


----------



## 2twenty2

days of zombies ending

W A R S


----------



## Gr3iz

we are really serious

G O A T


----------



## 2twenty2

go out and takeover

L I O N


----------



## Gr3iz

Laugh-in isn't on now

E A S T


----------



## 2twenty2

east asians shoot tigers

B O R N


----------



## Gr3iz

bears open ripe nuts

F E A T


----------



## 2twenty2

felines expect a treat

T I N Y


----------



## Gr3iz

That is no yeti!

R O L L


----------



## 2twenty2

Rock on, live long

P I X I


----------



## Gr3iz

pediatricians insist X-Rays invasive 

H A R D


----------



## 2twenty2

harry's ancestors rebelled diplomatically

D R A M


----------



## Gr3iz

dogs really attack meat

C H E W


----------



## 2twenty2

cat hisses every weekend

G R A D


----------



## Gr3iz

going running any day 

N O P E


----------



## 2twenty2

not one person escaped

D E A D


----------



## Gr3iz

doesn't everyone act differently?

T I M E


----------



## DaveBurnett

Tonight is Monday Evening

T O G O


----------



## Gr3iz

trust one girl only

W O O F


----------



## 2twenty2

warden omits one felon

F O X Y


----------



## Gr3iz

found our xylophone yesterday

T O O T


----------



## 2twenty2

Tony outwitted Owen tonight

C A N T


----------



## Gr3iz

Calling all Ninja turtles ...

W I T H


----------



## 2twenty2

witch in the house

B A T H


----------



## Ricka182

Bad aardvarks throw habaneros.

L P Y B


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's pick yellow bananas.

G A N G


----------



## Ricka182

Genuine armadillos negate gravity

W K Y F


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll keep your food.

T H A T


----------



## 2twenty2

the horse ate twice

F L I P


----------



## Gr3iz

flying loops in plane

B A B Y


----------



## 2twenty2

bear ate baby yaks

C H A R


----------



## Gr3iz

chairs have arm rests

H E A P


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry's ears are purple

P L O P


----------



## Gr3iz

pets love old people

D O G S


----------



## 2twenty2

dinosaurs once got sick

S I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

sick individuals need energy

R A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

robin attacks children kneeling

T A R O


----------



## Gr3iz

Time's almost running out!

T I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

trainer is clocking Kenny

S T Y E


----------



## Gr3iz

still taking yesterday's exams

T E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

today everyone shouted Tuesday

C L A Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Cessna landed at Yosemite

D O W N


----------



## 2twenty2

dirty old worn nightshirt

L I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

lights in the entrance 

G L O W


----------



## 2twenty2

ghosts like old wallpaper 

T I N T


----------



## Gr3iz

this is not true

(A most paradoxical statement!)

L I A R


----------



## 2twenty2

living is a risk

F A N S


----------



## Gr3iz

fried ants need salt

U P O N


----------



## 2twenty2

usually pandas outsmart nighthawks

S C O W


----------



## Gr3iz

some children only whine

W I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

whiners in Nagoya expelled

P A I N


----------



## Gr3iz

penguins aren't in Nebraska

B I R D


----------



## 2twenty2

boy investigates red drum

R I C H


----------



## Gr3iz

running in coals hurts

H E A T


----------



## 2twenty2

henry excelled at t-ball

P U K E


----------



## Gr3iz

polygraph use keeps excitement

Y O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

young otter underwent rehab

M I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

many idiots talk excessively 

K I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

king insisted nobody drink

T E A M


----------



## Gr3iz

tigers eat all meat

K E E P


----------



## 2twenty2

king exacted extreme poverty


----------



## dotty999

you forgot to add letters


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> you forgot to add letters



P O P E


----------



## dotty999

thanks!

please open private envelopes

C L I F


----------



## 2twenty2

You're welcome 

Cecil loves involving friends

S C O W


----------



## dotty999

some can offer wisdom

C A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

can animals take showers

W O L F


----------



## 2twenty2

we offer little flowers

C A L F


----------



## Gr3iz

can anyone laugh forever?

A B L E


----------



## 2twenty2

a bear left excrement

B O O R


----------



## Gr3iz

bathroom odors offend relatives

P H E W


----------



## 2twenty2

people have eerie wishes

W H I P


----------



## Gr3iz

we have interesting personalities 

B I R D


----------



## 2twenty2

bear infiltrated rear door

R O A R


----------



## dotty999

really obvious aroma repelled

G U V R


----------



## 2twenty2

gargoyles use vinegar repellent

S C A R


----------



## Gr3iz

some cars are racers

S P E D


----------



## 2twenty2

some people expect danger

P O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

people often read editorials

N E W S


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody expected winter storm

S T E W


----------



## Gr3iz

sexy tops elicit whistles

I N C H


----------



## 2twenty2

insensitive news cap hurt

A L L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

aliens left late yesterday

G O O N


----------



## 2twenty2

giants of ominous nature

S P O T


----------



## dotty999

some people openly torment

S T I R


----------



## 2twenty2

she took in robots

R I S K


----------



## Gr3iz

reading increases someone's knowledge

B O O K


----------



## 2twenty2

burned our only kitchen

B U C K


----------



## Gr3iz

button up carefully, kids

M A D E


----------



## 2twenty2

mommy and daddy eloped

T O N G


----------



## Gr3iz

today our nephew graduated

V O I D


----------



## 2twenty2

very ordinary investment documents

G E R M


----------



## Gr3iz

giving everyone real money

C A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

chickens are stupid, honestly

T R U E


----------



## Gr3iz

track runners use energy

G I R L


----------



## 2twenty2

georgina is really leonardo

P L U G


----------



## Gr3iz

please let us go

M I L K


----------



## 2twenty2

many islanders like Kong

T R I P


----------



## Gr3iz

the rent is paid

D E B T


----------



## 2twenty2

Debbie evicted Bobby twice

L O C K


----------



## Gr3iz

lost our car keys

F O U L


----------



## 2twenty2

fowl of unusual lineage

F O W L


----------



## Gr3iz

Fred's our weak link!

L I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

little Indians need knowledge

K E Y S


----------



## Gr3iz

keep everything you see

C L I P


----------



## 2twenty2

Charlie looked inside package

L O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

looking over Penny's essay

D E E P


----------



## 2twenty2

Diane evicted Eric personally

P H E W


----------



## Gr3iz

people have endured winters

B A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

bears are certainly keen

S I L L


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes I like lasagna

H U S H


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry used Sarah's hairpin

G O L F


----------



## Gr3iz

going out late Friday

D I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

Did I say hell?

S H A G


----------



## Gr3iz

she had another girl

B A B Y


----------



## 2twenty2

bear ate Bobs yak

P E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

people eat anything roasted

U N T O


----------



## 2twenty2

uncooked in the oven

F I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

Wanna try again, Knucklehead? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

U N T O
 uncooked in the oven


Gr3iz said:


> Wanna try again, Knucklehead? ;-)


oops! 

unless nobody trips over

F I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

Fixed it! Next entry:

N I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody in Cameroon elopes

M I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

Money in real estate

O I L Y


----------



## 2twenty2

only I like Yolanda

H A N D


----------



## Gr3iz

having a normal day

S O U L


----------



## 2twenty2

Sheldon overhauled Ursula's limo

B I D S


----------



## Gr3iz

bowling in dirty shoes 

Z E R O


----------



## 2twenty2

Zorro exercised restraint once

Q U I D


----------



## Gr3iz

quit using Internet devices

W R A P


----------



## 2twenty2

war rages after peace

B A G S


----------



## dotty999

bought a great steak

S O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

seafood on Monday everywhere

T O R T


----------



## dotty999

two observers reported theft

R U L E


----------



## 2twenty2

Rodney used limos exclusively

W A Y S


----------



## dotty999

we all yearn sometimes

L E F T


----------



## 2twenty2

looks easy for them

T H I S


----------



## dotty999

teachers have inner strength

B O S S


----------



## Gr3iz

bringing ourselves some serenity 

F I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

fighting is very exhausting

N I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

November is now extinct.

W E R E


----------



## 2twenty2

weather ended racing everywhere

R I S K


----------



## Gr3iz

reading involves smart kids

B O O K


----------



## 2twenty2

boats on ocean key

W I P E


----------



## Gr3iz

whiskey is pretty expensive

P E E N


----------



## 2twenty2

playacting ended every night

C O R N


----------



## dotty999

cornflakes offer real nutrition

B O S S


----------



## 2twenty2

blessings of sunday sunshine

W I T S


----------



## Gr3iz

We inherited this stuff

T I L T


----------



## 2twenty2

this is little Timmy

L I S P


----------



## dotty999

lets invite some people

P A C T


----------



## 2twenty2

people arriving constantly tonight

M I N T


----------



## Gr3iz

marketing intern needs training

C R A M


----------



## 2twenty2

called Randy about Mom

F O R T


----------



## Gr3iz

finding our real tree

G R O W


----------



## 2twenty2

Georgina rowed on water

A G E D


----------



## Gr3iz

after graduation, everyone drank!

B A R F


----------



## 2twenty2

beers are refreshingly fine

F A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

figs are really tasty

B L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

bats live under eaves

*R E D S*


----------



## Gr3iz

rough edges damage skin

P I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

pythons in North Korea

*G R E Y*


----------



## Gr3iz

Gamma rays endanger you

N E E D


----------



## 2twenty2

not everyone expects drinking

T O M B


----------



## Gr3iz

Tomorrow our month begins

W E E K


----------



## 2twenty2

women enjoy easy knitting

B R I E


----------



## Gr3iz

breakfast really increases energy

E G G S


----------



## 2twenty2

every gambler got scammed

F O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

found old useless robot

F I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

fleas in Venus exterminated

N I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

normal is not exceptional

H U M P


----------



## 2twenty2

honest users may pay

S I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

seldom I'm ready early

D A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

drove around Maine everyday

S T A G


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes there's a game

S L E D


----------



## 2twenty2

Susan liked every dance

L E A D


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's eat at Denny's 

D I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

Dined in Nice everyday

E V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

every vegetarian eats radishes

C O R N


----------



## 2twenty2

cops order riders north

F A N S


----------



## Gr3iz

failing armies need support

D O L L


----------



## 2twenty2

Daddy once liked Lola

A C D C


----------



## Gr3iz

all children do chores

T A P E


----------



## 2twenty2

the african panther escaped

R E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

real engineers need technicians

T E C H


----------



## 2twenty2

the electrician called home

B O R N


----------



## Gr3iz

blue oxen require nutrition 

P I E R


----------



## 2twenty2

President in eastern Russia

J U N E


----------



## Gr3iz

Juneau uses nuclear energy

S N O W


----------



## 2twenty2

Santa now outside Washington

V I E W


----------



## Gr3iz

video is evidence worthwhile

S C S I


----------



## 2twenty2

Suzie caught Santa inside

N I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

never intimidate cool kids

W I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

windy in North Dakota

B O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

breaking out riding equipment

H O O F


----------



## 2twenty2

how one owl flew

H O A R


----------



## Gr3iz

here's our annual report

Y E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

you expect a raise?

R I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

right in the eye!

S C A N


----------



## 2twenty2

should china allow nepotism?

N A R C


----------



## Gr3iz

not another red car!

S O N G


----------



## 2twenty2

songs of Norwegian girls

O L D E


----------



## Gr3iz

old ladies diet eagerly

D I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

dancing is so healthy

P E N S


----------



## Gr3iz

plants everywhere need sunshine

W E E D


----------



## 2twenty2

weeding ensures even distribution

M O L E


----------



## Gr3iz

magic only lowers expectations

C L I P


----------



## 2twenty2

cousin lives in Poland

B O N D


----------



## Gr3iz

building our new domain

F U R Y


----------



## 2twenty2

five universities retire yearbook 

R O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

running on the edge

C A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

Congolese are long legged

D A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

don't argue with Darwin

B A N D


----------



## 2twenty2

buccaneers are nothing drastic

P A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

Perfect! A windy night!

T A L C


----------



## 2twenty2

today a lawyer choked

C A L M


----------



## Gr3iz

Charlie's a lottery millionaire!

K I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

king is no gentleman


S P I T


----------



## Gr3iz

some people inherit treasures

G A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

games are mentally exhausting

N E W S


----------



## Gr3iz

now everyone wants some

D I S K


----------



## 2twenty2

Debbie is so kinky

W H E N


----------



## Gr3iz

we hear every noise

B O O M


----------



## 2twenty2

boys out of Michigan

P A G E


----------



## Gr3iz

pick a grapefruit everyday

S N O W


----------



## 2twenty2

so nobody outed william

J U N E


----------



## Gr3iz

Japan uses nuclear energy

N U K E


----------



## 2twenty2

Nigeria uses kinetic energy

S T U N


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes true, usually not ...

C R O W


----------



## 2twenty2

crows roosting on weathervane

W R E N


----------



## Gr3iz

we've read every novel

B O O K


----------



## 2twenty2

booked officer over killing

P A G E


----------



## Gr3iz

played a game earlier

D I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

depression is causing exasperation

L O C K


----------



## Gr3iz

Look out, Captain Kidd!

R O A D


----------



## 2twenty2

riot over a dinghy

N I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing is never ending

P L U S


----------



## 2twenty2

people live under suspicion

R A T E


----------



## Gr3iz

relatives are there eternally

L O P E


----------



## 2twenty2

living on pineapple everyday

B O O N


----------



## Gr3iz

break out of Nebraska

C A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

can a nut think?

R E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

residential electricians need tools

C A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

cops are so honest

L I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

let's ignore turtle eggs

B L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

billy loses usually everyday

Y O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

you owe us restitution

M I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

Maine is north east

F L E W


----------



## Gr3iz

fiber lines eliminate wiring

S A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

ships are in Lebanon

D I S C


----------



## Gr3iz

disease is sometimes contagious 

L E N S


----------



## 2twenty2

Larry expects Nancy soon

G O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

golf often requires energy

C L U B


----------



## 2twenty2

chimpanzees like unripe bananas

M A R K


----------



## Gr3iz

making a red kite

H E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry eats at Denny's

N O S E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody owns somebody else

G A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

games are mind expanding

D O N E


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts only need eating 

T E A M


----------



## 2twenty2

today every albatross migrated

S E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

strippers earn a reputation

N U D E


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody uses dads earphones

D O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

dogs ordinarily trust everyone

W I L D


----------



## 2twenty2

woman in Laos disappeared

L O G E


----------



## Gr3iz

letches ogle girls everyday

J U M P


----------



## 2twenty2

Jane upset my pail

P A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

plain aspirin is legal

D R U G


----------



## 2twenty2

dead rats under garage

R A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

running against the stream

S T E M


----------



## 2twenty2

Stan the electronics man

T A R S


----------



## Gr3iz

take another refreshing sip

S H O T


----------



## 2twenty2

Susan hates others trespassing

H A T E


----------



## Gr3iz

have anything to eat?

F O O D


----------



## 2twenty2

fell off of dumpster

F E L L


----------



## Gr3iz

Fred's eating leftover lasagna

F O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

Freda ordered roast kangaroo

F A R M


----------



## Gr3iz

fiber aids remote management

C R U D


----------



## 2twenty2

Cathy rarely uses dippers

C H O W


----------



## Gr3iz

children have one wish

W I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

wishing I saw Hawkwind

F O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

Fred owes us restitution 

K E Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

Kelly eased Yvonne's situation

T E N D


----------



## Gr3iz

treating every neurotic disorder

S I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Susan is crazily kinky

M I L E


----------



## Gr3iz

maybe I like everyone

H O P E


----------



## 2twenty2

honest only people excel

P O O L


----------



## Gr3iz

pulling out our lashes

H A I R


----------



## 2twenty2

hogs are into rooting

B O N D


----------



## Gr3iz

building our new defenses

C A L F


----------



## 2twenty2

chimps are like family

L A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

laughing at king's expense 

R A T E


----------



## 2twenty2

rattlesnakes are terrible eaters

S A V E


----------



## dotty999

some are very envious

F A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

Fred ate my eel

G A T E


----------



## Gr3iz

gone at the end

N E E D


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody ever examined disease

P A N T


----------



## Gr3iz

plainly another new teenager

M O O D


----------



## 2twenty2

Marie's out of danger

T A M P


----------



## Gr3iz

Toucans are marvelous pets

E V E N


----------



## 2twenty2

every vixen expects nicety

A L O T


----------



## Gr3iz

ants live on tomatoes 

V I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

very important notice expected

B E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

big eggs are rare

H E N S


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry eats ninety shrimp

D U N G


----------



## Gr3iz

don't use nurse's gowns

R O B E


----------



## 2twenty2

rice or beef everyday

B E E R


----------



## Gr3iz

bring everyone everything required

S O D A


----------



## 2twenty2

susan ordered dumplings after

C A S E


----------



## Gr3iz

can anyone see electricity?

F O O T


----------



## 2twenty2

friends of Oscar threatened

H E A D


----------



## Gr3iz

heating elements are dangerous

B A B Y


----------



## 2twenty2

babies are better yet

Y E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

yes, everybody ate ribs

A W A Y


----------



## 2twenty2

always waving at you

B A G S


----------



## Gr3iz

babies are good screamers

L O U D


----------



## 2twenty2

Lisa outbid uncle Dave

B O I L


----------



## Gr3iz

busting out in love

H I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry is very eccentric

B U R N


----------



## Gr3iz

Bob's ulcer really nags

H O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

horse on mount Etna

C U R T


----------



## Gr3iz

climbing up rubber trees

O N T O


----------



## 2twenty2

only Nancy took oolong

L O G O


----------



## Gr3iz

let our goat out

H O O F


----------



## 2twenty2

hockey official officiated football

T A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

try another iced latte

C O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

chicks or little ducks?

J U L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Judy utterly loathes yogurt

P I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

*pink* is now kinky

B L U E


----------



## Gr3iz

burning lights uses electricity

C L U B


----------



## 2twenty2

Chuck loves using butane

F A D E


----------



## Gr3iz

father ate dinner early ...

W A I T


----------



## 2twenty2

winters are in transition

A R M Y


----------



## Gr3iz

ants raided my yard

N A V Y


----------



## 2twenty2

naval attache victimized yeoman

U S A F


----------



## Gr3iz

using science, all failed

U S M C


----------



## 2twenty2

united states marines called

P O E M


----------



## Gr3iz

pulling out elephant's molars

W I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

wart is long lasting

P E O N


----------



## Gr3iz

people eat out nightly

R U N T


----------



## 2twenty2

Ruth untied Nathan's tie

N E R D


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody ever reads diaries ...

Z E R O


----------



## 2twenty2

Zorro expected riding overland

W A R P


----------



## Gr3iz

we all rest peacefully

T I R E


----------



## 2twenty2

the Irish republic excelled

W R E N


----------



## Gr3iz

we really expected nothing

E V E R


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Gr3iz!

everybody vanished except Ryan

A L P S


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' Knuck!

all lead pipes sink

G L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

google loves using excel

T O M E


----------



## Gr3iz

tomorrow one may eat

D I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

dining in northern Estonia

F I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

fortune in real estate 

C A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

Cathy always sang harmony

M U L A


----------



## Gr3iz

moving under Los Angeles 

B E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

baboons eat nectarines, tangerines

W A R M


----------



## dotty999

we are rarely moved

B O Y E


----------



## 2twenty2

Babylon one year exploded

C A R E


----------



## Gr3iz

carefree adults really enjoy

B A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

Bobby adored Lynda Lovelace

D O L T


----------



## Gr3iz

doesn't oil lubricate thoroughly?

L U B E


----------



## 2twenty2

Linda used brown exclusively

C L U E


----------



## Gr3iz

children love using energy

S P E D


----------



## 2twenty2

snow plough evaded ditch

C L O D


----------



## Gr3iz

cats love our dog

M U T T


----------



## 2twenty2

Mike uses titan tees

B O R G


----------



## Gr3iz

bringing out ripe garbage

O D O R


----------



## 2twenty2

outside Denise observed rioting

N E R O


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing's ever ruled out

R E A L


----------



## 2twenty2

rioting ended at last

L A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

living ain't so tough

F O N T


----------



## 2twenty2

Fathers of northern Toledo

P A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

perusing a western novel

R E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

real extremists are dummies

P O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

putting on silver tuxedo

H A W K


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry acts weak kneed

P A C E


----------



## Gr3iz

pile all cartons efficiently

P I L E


----------



## shardul

put in lower end

A B C D


----------



## 2twenty2

all bats could die

P L A Y


----------



## Gr3iz

played lacrosse all year

M O R E


----------



## 2twenty2

monkeys outside Rwanda expired

W I N D


----------



## Gr3iz

We're in North Dakota 

L O S T


----------



## 2twenty2

little oysters sometimes takeover

T H I S


----------



## Gr3iz

try hitting it softly

E T C H


----------



## 2twenty2

every time Charley hits

W A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

we are in love

L O V E


----------



## 2twenty2

Lucy outsmarts Vivian everyday

S H E D


----------



## Gr3iz

she had erotic desires

S I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

Shawn is Nancy's ex

T R A Y


----------



## Gr3iz

those robots are yellow

G E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

Gena expected nice things

L A D Y


----------



## Gr3iz

let's avoid dirty yams

R I O T


----------



## 2twenty2

race is on Tuesday

R A C E


----------



## Gr3iz

rodents are crawling everywhere

M I C E


----------



## jood

Bring on instant leave

C O R D


----------



## Gr3iz

Methinks you may have missed a few posts ... ;-)


----------



## jood

Yes, my first time - sorry lol


----------



## Gr3iz

Not a problem. You can play on M I C E ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Continuing with M I C E

mice in Connecticut exterminated

S T A R


----------



## jood

Some things are relative

B A R D


----------



## Gr3iz

bad rum ruins drinks

G U L P


----------



## jood

eh? BARD??

Give up liquor please

P O M P


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops!! "bad alcohol ruins drinks" ;-)

put on my pajamas

H A I R


----------



## jood

Have an illicit rum

B O A R


----------



## 2twenty2

bear outside acted ridiculous

B E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

bedtime's early after retirement

W I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

who is Niki Knight?

W A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

what about some halibut?

S O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

some oysters might expire

C O A L


----------



## jood

Stay one more evening

B U S T


----------



## 2twenty2

"Stay one more evening"????
jood the four letters are C O A L


----------



## Gr3iz

I often miss the page change, too ...

cancer often affects lives

R O A D


----------



## jood

Oooops - sorry lol

Radios off after dark

B U S T


----------



## Gr3iz

butt ugly science teacher

Y U C K


----------



## jood

You usually cuddle kittens (lol)

H U S H


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry used Sandra's hat

B O W L


----------



## Gr3iz

better off without lies

C A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

cats are not trainable

T O W S


----------



## jood

The other woman stared

S W O T


----------



## sorrow

Shower without own towel

P P L S


----------



## jood

Please prepare letters stamped

W Y E E


----------



## Gr3iz

when you eat, enjoy

F O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

fighters out rank kickers

T I N E


----------



## jood

The iron never existed

V O I D


----------



## 2twenty2

video of important disaster

P U C K


----------



## jood

Please use car key


P R E Y


----------



## Gr3iz

played roulette early yesterday

L O S T


----------



## jood

Lots of sewing threads
W R I T


----------



## 2twenty2

writing really is trying

E N D S


----------



## Gr3iz

every nuance denotes something

G R A M


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Gr3iz

George ran at midnight

S T U D


----------



## jood

Steak thoroughly under done

A M I D


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi jood!

any man is dumb


----------



## jood

Hi Knucklehead!

What is your word though lol


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops! 

my four letters are - J O O D


----------



## jood

ha ha 

Just one off, Dude

H Y P E


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry's yellow parrot expired

J O E Y


----------



## jood

Jump off Edward's yacht!

P U R R


----------



## 2twenty2

people use recycled rubber

D U C K


----------



## jood

Darned useful camp kettle

P A I R


----------



## Gr3iz

plowing away icy roads

C O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

chilly on lousy days

B E L L


----------



## Gr3iz

blue eggs look lonely

H I D E


----------



## 2twenty2

how is Debbie's ex?

T O N E


----------



## Gr3iz

taxing our nest egg

H A N K


----------



## 2twenty2

hawks are now known

S W I M


----------



## Gr3iz

sexy women interest me 

W A R P


----------



## 2twenty2

women are really paranoid

M E O W


----------



## Gr3iz

men, essentially, ogle women

E Y E S


----------



## 2twenty2

every year Etna spews

R A G E


----------



## dotty999

rarely are geese entertaining

D U I W


----------



## Gr3iz

do umbrellas interest women?

R A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

rabbits are in Newfoundland

W I N D


----------



## Gr3iz

winter in North Dakota 

B R R R


----------



## 2twenty2

Bob's riding range rover

F A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

fire amplifies stress tremendously

B U R N


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin Gr3iz!

Bob used Ron's napkin

N O R M


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey knuck!

northern Oregon's really moist

D A M P


----------



## 2twenty2

Dingoes are mysteriously pathetic

H E A D


----------



## Gr3iz

head east after dark

R O A D


----------



## 2twenty2

riding on a donkey

L I V E


----------



## Gr3iz

life is virtually endless

J O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

Jr. overtakes Kyle everyday

O V A L


----------



## Gr3iz

our velocity's above limits

R A C E


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabagas are certainly expensive

F L E A


----------



## Gr3iz

final lap's extreme action

W A V Y


----------



## 2twenty2

Wendy acted very young

Y A R D


----------



## Gr3iz

you always react defensively

M I C E


----------



## shardul

My Indian Cousin Edward

F L A G


----------



## dotty999

Free lunches are great

V E A L


----------



## 2twenty2

voles eat anything long

I T E M


----------



## dotty999

I think everyone's mad!

T R U E


----------



## 2twenty2

the radio used electricity

D E L L


----------



## dotty999

Dotty's experiences lack lustre! 

F O G S


----------



## 2twenty2

fifty orange geese sank

T O M E


----------



## dotty999

time often means eternity

F R E T


----------



## Gr3iz

forget radishes! eat tomatoes!

P L U M


----------



## dotty999

please leave upbeat messages

D R U M


----------



## Gr3iz

don't run up mountains

W A L K


----------



## dotty999

We apparently look kinky!  

S E N D


----------



## 2twenty2

saw every nude dame

C O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

close out sale tomorrow

S O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

*sold old laminated doors

M U L A*


----------



## Gr3iz

making up lies again

C A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

*Cathy ate sour herbs*

*H E A L*


----------



## Gr3iz

he elected a liberal

V O T E


----------



## 2twenty2

violence on Tuesday ended

B A S E


----------



## Gr3iz

bring a sandwich everyday 

C L U B


----------



## 2twenty2

cheerleaders love using bubbles

S H U T


----------



## Gr3iz

some hate u turns

O N L Y


----------



## 2twenty2

one nincompoop loves yodelling

H O S T


----------



## dotty999

he often shot tigers

B E A K


----------



## Gr3iz

breaking even at keno

R O B E


----------



## dotty999

roses often bloom early

S P A N


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaniards play around noon

B U N T


----------



## Gr3iz

big umbrellas need tethers

R A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

running around isn't necessary

P O U R


----------



## dotty999

please observe our rules

well at least mine! 

B O S S


----------



## 2twenty2

okay boss  but P O *U* R does not equal to - please observe *our *rules

boxes of soft silk

S I L K


----------



## dotty999

it was an observation test! 

some instantly like kissing

L I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> it was an observation test!




lasagne is not kosher

S I F T


----------



## dotty999

sometimes I feel terrific!

O K R A


----------



## 2twenty2

orcas kill roving albatrosses

C R A B


----------



## dotty999

can robbers access banks?

S U C H


----------



## Gr3iz

stop using choke holds

S A N D


----------



## dotty999

she accepted new deal

FO R D


----------



## Gr3iz

found on road dead ;-)
fix or repair daily ;-)

(I'm a Chevy man!)

C A R S


----------



## 2twenty2

GMC - garage mans care ;-)

cars are rusty steel

A U D I


----------



## Gr3iz

always use differential integration 

V D U B


----------



## 2twenty2

Volkswagen does use bolts

C H E V


----------



## Gr3iz

can haul every vehicle 

M E R C


----------



## shardul

my eastern racing car

L A M B


----------



## 2twenty2

lincoln aborted making buses

J E E P


----------



## Gr3iz

just eat either piece

C A K E


----------



## 2twenty2

chevy and kia economical

D U D E


----------



## Gr3iz

down under, devils exist

C H I C


----------



## 2twenty2

Cadillac has invested cash

D A M E


----------



## Gr3iz

don't ask me everything

K N O W


----------



## 2twenty2

knowing nothing outdoes wisdom

R E A D


----------



## Gr3iz

reading every ad distracts

F O O T


----------



## 2twenty2

Ford only outsells Toyota

H A N D


----------



## Gr3iz

have a nice day

K N E E


----------



## 2twenty2

Kia needs electrical energy

L I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

let's invent colorful kites

T A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

Toyota's actions invited liability

C A L M


----------



## Gr3iz

camshafts are lovingly machined

C R A G


----------



## 2twenty2

Charlie raced around Gander

L U G E


----------



## Gr3iz

lovers use gifts effectively

G I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Gr3iz!

girls in France takeover

G I R L


----------



## Gr3iz

gunfire is real loud!

B A N G

Hey knuck! How goes it?


----------



## bobs-here

bite and nibble grass

L O P E


----------



## dotty999

lets open pink envelope

W E L L


----------



## Gr3iz

we'll eat lamb leg

L A M B


----------



## 2twenty2

lambs are mom's babies

B A B Y


----------



## dotty999

boys arrived before you

C O V E


----------



## 2twenty2

chickens outsmart voles endlessly

V O L E


----------



## dotty999

very often lovers elope!

G O O D


----------



## 2twenty2

girls outlive old dudes

D U D E


----------



## Gr3iz

don't use drugs, ever

C O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

cars outside Korea explode

A U T O


----------



## Gr3iz

an unexpected tragedy occurred 

B I L K


----------



## bobs-here

Builder In Lycra Knickers

FAME


----------



## 2twenty2

fields are mined everywhere

M I N E


----------



## bobs-here

myopic in new eye

GAME


----------



## 2twenty2

games are made everywhere

M A D E


----------



## bobs-here

mothers are doing elevenses

SOUP


----------



## dotty999

she often understood people

C O L T


----------



## bobs-here

cooled on low tables

G O L D


----------



## dotty999

growing old lacks dignity

F V E S


----------



## bobs-here

fves (gulp)

four voles eat soup

P Y R E


----------



## dotty999

sorry! 

pretty young rebels escaped


T A N K


----------



## bobs-here

no prob

taking a new knife

DUAL


----------



## Gr3iz

dragged under a ladder

S W A N


----------



## bobs-here

simon was always neat 

R A S P


----------



## 2twenty2

Rizzo, Animal, Scooter puppets

S N A G


----------



## Gr3iz

stop nagging and go

C A N E


----------



## 2twenty2

chains are not expensive

C H A R


----------



## Gr3iz

cars have a rollbar

K N O B


----------



## 2twenty2

knights need online billing

N E E D


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody ever escapes dungeons

J I V E


----------



## dotty999

just invited virtually everyone!

C O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

come over very early

V E R Y


----------



## 2twenty2

Vivian expected Roger yesterday

H O M E


----------



## Gr3iz

have one more eggnog

W I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

why is Nancy kookie?

M O A N


----------



## dotty999

may others act normally

C U T S


----------



## 2twenty2

Cathy uses tarantula spiders

U S E S


----------



## Gr3iz

Uncle Sam expects soldiers

M O V E


----------



## 2twenty2

millions of vipers expired

E L K S


----------



## dotty999

everyone liked kissing surprisingly

M E W S


----------



## 2twenty2

men expect women's sincerity

W H E N


----------



## Gr3iz

we have eleven nails

B A N G


----------



## 2twenty2

bears are nothing great

T O M B


----------



## Gr3iz

tomorrow, ours might break

L A K E


----------



## dotty999

lets all keep entertaining!

R A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

robbers act violent everyday

R O B S


----------



## Gr3iz

real oil beats synthetic

R E A L


----------



## 2twenty2

rebels expected a lashing

R I B S


----------



## dotty999

red indians began shouting

B L U R


----------



## Gr3iz

big losers usually regret 

V E T O


----------



## bobs-here

valid end to opening

T A L C


----------



## dotty999

they all lacked charm

E R G O


----------



## Gr3iz

eagles relish gray owls

B I R D


----------



## 2twenty2

birds in Rio died

D I E D


----------



## Gr3iz

did I ever decide?

E V E R


----------



## 2twenty2

even vipers eat rabbits

O V E R


----------



## bobs-here

open voting ended riotously

P U R L


----------



## 2twenty2

Patty uses red lipstick

U S E S


----------



## bobs-here

unisex starlet enjoys sex

L O A M


----------



## Gr3iz

Lisa owns a Maserati 

K E Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

Kyle eyed Yevete's sister

E Y E D


----------



## dotty999

everyone yelled except Dotty! 

B I R D


----------



## 2twenty2

because it reinvigorated Dotty 

L E N D


----------



## dotty999

Oh I say! 

let's expect new developments!


K I S S


----------



## Gr3iz

keep it simple, sweetheart

D O T T


----------



## bobs-here

dash over the top

L Y R E


----------



## 2twenty2

like you, Robyn excelled

L I K E


----------



## dotty999

love is keenly embraced

W I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

women in Southminster happy

B A R K


----------



## dotty999

bought a rampant kangaroo

H E L P


----------



## bobs-here

hire eager lively people

C O P E


----------



## 2twenty2

cow on pole extended

P O L E


----------



## dotty999

perhaps others lack empathy

H A R D


----------



## Gr3iz

he always rode donkeys

R O D E


----------



## 2twenty2

riding on donkeys expertly

R O A D


----------



## dotty999

rabbiting on about donkeys!


R I D E


----------



## bobs-here

rescue ill donkeys everytime

W A R D


----------



## dotty999

we all remember dreams

P A S S


----------



## bobs-here

please accept super savers

O A T S


----------



## dotty999

others are thoroughly shocked

A L P S


----------



## bobs-here

a long purple stand

E D I T


----------



## dotty999

each day is tremendous

F A C E


----------



## bobs-here

for all coloured eggs

P A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

pick a winning number

C A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

Cadillacs are sure hot

S U R E


----------



## bobs-here

seven unheard red elves

G E N E


----------



## 2twenty2

green envy not expected

E N V Y


----------



## bobs-here

evil nobles vote yellow

U S E D


----------



## 2twenty2

usually she expected doom

D O O M


----------



## bobs-here

devils open our minds

H A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

heaven above is lovely

M I N D


----------



## bobs-here

my illness never drops

V I A L


----------



## Gr3iz

vital ingredients are lost

L O S T


----------



## bobs-here

long over sized trousers

L E N S


----------



## Gr3iz

let's enjoy November's snowfall

S L I P


----------



## 2twenty2

Sheila let in Paul

L E T S


----------



## Gr3iz

let's elope this Saturday

T H I S


----------



## 2twenty2

today history is stupendous

P U R E


----------



## Gr3iz

pull ups; real exercise!

A R G H


----------



## 2twenty2

a roving giraffe hallucinated

F A W N


----------



## bobs-here

follow a way north

L O A D


----------



## 2twenty2

land on a dime

D I M E


----------



## bobs-here

digging in more earth

A C M E


----------



## 2twenty2

are chimpanzees mothers educated?

D O R M


----------



## bobs-here

does orange run messily

P E E L


----------



## 2twenty2

people expected english language

C I T E


----------



## bobs-here

cash in the envelope

B O Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

Bob ousted Yvan's shoes

B O B S


----------



## bobs-here

bring old boots soon

H A S P


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry asked Susan politely

B O L T


----------



## bobs-here

barn owls like trees

D U N E


----------



## 2twenty2

Dan used Nancy's earphones

G O W N


----------



## bobs-here

gloria owns wigs now

W E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

winds easterly and rain

R A I N


----------



## bobs-here

ring about ill newts

F O R D


----------



## 2twenty2

fix or repair daily (or - found on road dead)

L A N E


----------



## bobs-here

love another new effect

G U L P


----------



## 2twenty2

gorillas use long poles

L O N G


----------



## bobs-here

leap over next gate

P A T E


----------



## 2twenty2

platypuses are tasty eating

R U N G


----------



## bobs-here

ran underneath nail gun

S A N D


----------



## 2twenty2

sheep ate no dinner

P O U R


----------



## bobs-here

press off until ready

R A P T


----------



## Gr3iz

regularity always prevents testiness

F A R T


----------



## 2twenty2

farting around reveals tardiness

H E A D


----------



## bobs-here

heated entrails at dinner

B O W L


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out Wednesday's leftovers

E A T S


----------



## bobs-here

ended as top soap

R U N T


----------



## 2twenty2

rats under night trespass

T U N E


----------



## bobs-here

tuck under neat ends

M U T E


----------



## 2twenty2

monkeys usually throw excrement

B R O W


----------



## bobs-here

bring rings over wednesday 

P I N T


----------



## 2twenty2

police in North Tonawanda

E L B O


----------



## bobs-here

eleven ladies buy ovens

N A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

necklaces are very expensive

O I L S


----------



## bobs-here

only ill lambs sit

P I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

police inserted little links

K N E W


----------



## bobs-here

kevin nukes each web

P I E S


----------



## 2twenty2

Paula investigated every scent

E V E R


----------



## bobs-here

eight voles eat rags

H A L E


----------



## 2twenty2

hippo ate large eels

B O A T


----------



## bobs-here

birds out again thankfully

T O W S


----------



## dotty999

tomorrow our weather's sunny

D O T S


----------



## bobs-here

doing over time saturday

S U L K


----------



## 2twenty2

stupid useless little knife

N I N E


----------



## bobs-here

nancy invites nine elves

O A T S


----------



## 2twenty2

orangutans ate tainted seeds

F O U R


----------



## bobs-here

fair olive ungulates regularly

C E L T


----------



## Gr3iz

can elves lift tables?

L I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

lions in France trained

T H I S


----------



## bobs-here

top hat is super

W I T S


----------



## Gr3iz

working in town Saturday

T O I L


----------



## 2twenty2

two oglers in Louisiana

L I N T


----------



## Gr3iz

let's involve new teammates

T E A M


----------



## 2twenty2

teammates expected a memorial

M A T E


----------



## bobs-here

mammals angered the engineer

E U R O


----------



## Gr3iz

engineers use rectifiers often

F R E Q


----------



## 2twenty2

Fred Robert Englend quit

B U L B


----------



## Gr3iz

beating up little brother

F I S T


----------



## 2twenty2

fighting is so terrifying

G E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

give everyone a raise

M O R E


----------



## 2twenty2

moonshiners offer relaxing expeditions

D E L L


----------



## Gr3iz

do eels like licorice?

F I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

felines in Spain hiss

M E L T


----------



## bobs-here

male elephants long trunks

P U K E


----------



## 2twenty2

pirates used known enemies

C A K E


----------



## bobs-here

calling all knights eternally

M I R E


----------



## 2twenty2

monkeys in Rio exterminated

D R O P


----------



## bobs-here

douglas runs over people

N U M B


----------



## 2twenty2

Nancy used Mary's bra

P O N D


----------



## bobs-here

pounced over next door

H U L L


----------



## Gr3iz

helping uncle live longer

L I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

losers in Vegas evicted

B O R N


----------



## Gr3iz

busting out right now!

J A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

jailing Alan isn't legal

A C E S


----------



## Gr3iz

athletes can exercise strenuously

W E A K


----------



## 2twenty2

Wendy expected a knight

V O T E


----------



## bobs-here

verse outlines the ending

S A T E


----------



## 2twenty2

Sally ate tacos exclusively

T A C O


----------



## bobs-here

tomatoes are coloured orange?

P I P S


----------



## 2twenty2

people in Paris sacrificed

W H E N


----------



## bobs-here

white hens enjoy nibbles

D O N E


----------



## Gr3iz

do onions need eyeglasses?

S E E R


----------



## 2twenty2

sheep eat edible raisins

P A G E


----------



## bobs-here

played another great episode

H E W S


----------



## Gr3iz

has everyone watched sports?

G A M E


----------



## bobs-here

gambling alone might end 

O D D S


----------



## Gr3iz

old dinosaurs didn't survive

O L D E


----------



## bobs-here

overly long drowsy effects

I R K S


----------



## Gr3iz

I really know squat!

D U M B


----------



## 2twenty2

Dad upset Mom before

C A S H


----------



## bobs-here

catch another silver hoop

S W A Y


----------



## Gr3iz

sure, we annoy you

D U C K


----------



## bobs-here

dan unties cotton kapok

F E R N


----------



## Gr3iz

failures earn ridiculous names

E A R N


----------



## bobs-here

emmets are really naughty

E A R S


----------



## Gr3iz

elephants always remember stuff

T U S K


----------



## bobs-here

tina understood serial killers

S T A B


----------



## Gr3iz

sliced tomatoes and bacon

E G G S


----------



## bobs-here

eating gel gets slippery

E A T S


----------



## 2twenty2

every ant tastes sweet

A N T S


----------



## Gr3iz

Aunt Nancy took some!

S O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

sour onions mean excellence

S O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

sea otters use rocks

T O O L


----------



## 2twenty2

tarantulas outside on lawn

L A W N


----------



## dotty999

lets all wave now

N I C E


----------



## bobs-here

norman included clever estimates

T A P E


----------



## 2twenty2

Tammy ate purple eggplant

E G G S


----------



## Gr3iz

ectoplasm gives ghosts substance

B O O O


----------



## 2twenty2

Buffalo, Oregon, Ottawa, Ontario

L O C K


----------



## Gr3iz

lost our car keys

G O N E


----------



## 2twenty2

gorillas once napped early

O N C E


----------



## Gr3iz

our new car exploded

B A N G


----------



## 2twenty2

bananas are not good

G O O D


----------



## Gr3iz

green ostrich ordered doughnuts

F R O G


----------



## 2twenty2

frogs regurgitated on garage

B I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

big insects terrorize everyone

B U G S


----------



## 2twenty2

beetles used gorilla snot

S N O T


----------



## dotty999

she never opened telegrams

B U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

bob used Celtic kilts

K I L T


----------



## dotty999

key ingredients lacked taste

B A L M


----------



## 2twenty2

Betty acted like mother

L I K E


----------



## Gr3iz

Listen, I know everything!

K N O W


----------



## 2twenty2

knowing nothing outdoes what?


R O C K


----------



## Gr3iz

ripped our colorful knickers

T O R N


----------



## dotty999

they often read novels

B O O T


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out our tank

T A N K


----------



## 2twenty2

teachers are now kinky

K I N K


----------



## Gr3iz

kangaroos ingested nine knishes

N I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

nuns in Niece electrocuted

N U N S


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody understands Navajo speech

T A L K


----------



## bobs-here

those are large keys

K E Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

Karen expected Yvan soon

Y V A N


----------



## bobs-here

your votes are noted

N O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody owns the Everglades

C R O C


----------



## bobs-here

cyclists ride over churchyards

R I D E


----------



## 2twenty2

robbers in Denver executed

R O B S


----------



## bobs-here

ruling over banks sorted

B A N K


----------



## 2twenty2

bought another new kite

K I T E


----------



## bobs-here

keeping in time eventually

K E E P


----------



## 2twenty2

kiting ended every place

E V E R


----------



## bobs-here

emma values every rank 

R A N K


----------



## 2twenty2

rabbits along nile killed

N I L E


----------



## bobs-here

nine isnt less eggs

L E S S


----------



## Gr3iz

leopards eat slow sloths

C H A R


----------



## dotty999

couldn't hear any ruction

C A V E


----------



## Gr3iz

calling all volunteer engineers

P O D S


----------



## 2twenty2

pigs outlive donkeys sometimes

P I G S


----------



## Gr3iz

private investigators go sleuthing

W I T S


----------



## 2twenty2

witches invented the sundial

B O G S


----------



## bobs-here

bets on golden sunshine

B E T S


----------



## 2twenty2

buffalo entered Tiananmen Square

B U F F


----------



## bobs-here

burnt under forest fire

F I R E


----------



## 2twenty2

Fräulein in Russia executed

S H I N


----------



## bobs-here

send her in now

S E N D


----------



## 2twenty2

Susan expected Ned dead

D E A D


----------



## bobs-here

David eats another doughnut

N U T S


----------



## 2twenty2

Nancy uses tin sometimes

U S E S


----------



## bobs-here

unity settles every singleton

S E T S


----------



## Gr3iz

smart Eskimos take shelter

P E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

pope eats nothing tonight

P O P E


----------



## bobs-here

Philip opens peoples envelopes

O P E N


----------



## 2twenty2

other people enjoy nachos

S E W N


----------



## bobs-here

sauce eaten with noodles

W I T H


----------



## 2twenty2

wine is the hottest

W I N E


----------



## bobs-here

winter in northern england

E A S T


----------



## 2twenty2

every adult should transfer

K I D S


----------



## bobs-here

kevin inched down stairs

S T A R


----------



## 2twenty2

snake took another rat

T O O K


----------



## bobs-here

three older operatic knights 

S I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

Should I retire early?

Q U I T


----------



## bobs-here

queue until its time

T I M E


----------



## Gr3iz

trading is much easier

K N O B​


----------



## bobs-here

Keith never opens beer

B E E R


----------



## Gr3iz

big elk exercise regularly

G R I N


----------



## 2twenty2

gorillas return instruments nightly

N I T E


----------



## bobs-here

nothing in the ending

T H I N


----------



## 2twenty2

the hunchback is nice

N I C E


----------



## bobs-here

nigel instantly craved evil 

E V I L


----------



## 2twenty2

every vole is loony

V O L E


----------



## bobs-here

Verity opens lidded eyes

E Y E S


----------



## 2twenty2

eve yanked eds snout

N O S E


----------



## bobs-here

nine objects stand empty

P H E W


----------



## 2twenty2

Paula held Edna's wrist

H E L D


----------



## bobs-here

happy every lovely day

L O V E


----------



## 2twenty2

Lyle overhauled Vivian's elevator

L Y L E


----------



## bobs-here

light yellow little envelopes

T I N Y


----------



## Gr3iz

triumph in New York

N E W T


----------



## bobs-here

never ever waste tomorrow

E V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

emergency victims expect relief 

G I V E


----------



## bobs-here

governed in valued employment

P L O Y


----------



## Gr3iz

pouring lubricant over you (?)

O I L S


----------



## bobs-here

old imps lay still

I M P S


----------



## Gr3iz

it might pay someday 

C A S H


----------



## bobs-here

Charlie asked susan home

A S K S


----------



## 2twenty2

Alice should know Sarah

K N O W


----------



## bobs-here

Kelly navigates over water

G A T E


----------



## 2twenty2

gorilla acted too extreme

A C T S


----------



## bobs-here

adding commas to storylines

A D D S


----------



## Gr3iz

alligators don't dance socially

H A V E


----------



## bobs-here

home appears via errand

H O M E


----------



## Gr3iz

heckle one more entertainer

N A M E


----------



## bobs-here

never allowed maybe ever

V E T O


----------



## Gr3iz

various eagles took off

F L E W


----------



## 2twenty2

flowers love extreme weather

L O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

let our vessels escape

P E R K


----------



## bobs-here

Percy's ears resembled kittens

E A R S


----------



## Gr3iz

even aliens read stories

T A L E


----------



## 2twenty2

the albatross loved eating

K I N K


----------



## bobs-here

Kevin instructed naive knights

S I R S


----------



## Gr3iz

sorry I reacted suddenly

S P U R


----------



## bobs-here

stealing property upsets residents

S E T S


----------



## Gr3iz

sixteen elephants trumpeted simultaneously

Y O W L


----------



## 2twenty2

yacht on water listed

L I S T


----------



## bobs-here

landing in shallow troughs

D I N G


----------



## Gr3iz

do I need gas?

Y E A H


----------



## bobs-here

yiddish evron and hebrew

H A I R


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry arrived in Rwanda

H E A D


----------



## Gr3iz

have every ache diagnosed

H U R T


----------



## bobs-here

help unites rescue turtles

U N I T


----------



## 2twenty2

uncle Ned invited Tricia

N E R D


----------



## dotty999

never expect real diamonds

B I R D


----------



## Gr3iz

butter is real dairy

W H E N


----------



## bobs-here

whistles home every night

V E R Y


----------



## Gr3iz

vanilla extract's really yummy!

I N T O


----------



## 2twenty2

Indiana now trails Orlando

R E A L


----------



## bobs-here

rolling every apple lovingly

R O L L


----------



## Gr3iz

really ogling lovely ladies!

O V E R


----------



## bobs-here

olive vaults every rail

R A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

reckless actions initiate lawsuits 

R O S E


----------



## 2twenty2

Rosie opened Sue's email

O P E N


----------



## bobs-here

Olwynne penned each note

E A C H


----------



## 2twenty2

every ape catches hamburgers 

A P E S


----------



## bobs-here

auntie prods every sausage

P R O D


----------



## 2twenty2

Paul's rabbit outlived David's

P A U L


----------



## bobs-here

perpetrators argue ultimate leniency

AGUE


----------



## Gr3iz

a genuinely useless exercise 

B L U E


----------



## bobs-here

bargain low under estimates

G A I N


----------



## Gr3iz

green alcohol isn't necessary

Z E R O


----------



## bobs-here

Zara eats rolled oats

E A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

Every athlete takes steroids ...

P I L L


----------



## bobs-here

Paul illustrates little letters

LEFT


----------



## dotty999

let's enjoy free time

B E S T

Hi Bob


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Dotty! 

best every single time

S I N S


----------



## dotty999

sometimes it's never straightforward

B I T S


----------



## bobs-here

bite into the sandwich

I N T O


----------



## dotty999

I never thought otherwise

C H U M


----------



## bobs-here

call hung up momentarily

G I S T


----------



## dotty999

gifts included some trinkets

B O Y S


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out your spirit

G I V E


----------



## dotty999

get involved via email

R O S E


----------



## Gr3iz

robbing one's self esteem ...

T I N T


----------



## dotty999

travelled into new territory

F A C E


----------



## bobs-here

flung another cream eclair 

R E A M


----------



## dotty999

read every auto manual

F O A L


----------



## bobs-here

fell over another lamb 

F E L L


----------



## dotty999

free entertainment lacked lustre

B U L K


----------



## Gr3iz

Bringing up little kids

C L A Y


----------



## bobs-here

Carrie lifted all year

C A R S


----------



## dotty999

carers are really special

N I C E


----------



## bobs-here

Nasty itchiness covering everywhere

C O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

come over very early!

K I N D


----------



## bobs-here

Kevin inked new dates

D A T E


----------



## dotty999

Dotty attended the event

W A I T


----------



## Gr3iz

Well after I threatened! ;-)

K I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

King insisted nobody go

B O D Y


----------



## Gr3iz

But otherwise, did you?

H I G H


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry is growing hair

H A I R


----------



## Gr3iz

have another igneous rock ...

H A R D


----------



## 2twenty2

horses are really dumb

D U M B


----------



## Gr3iz

Do ugly men bathe?

T E L L


----------



## 2twenty2

Transylvania expects little lycans

T R A N


----------



## Gr3iz

trains run at night

K N O W


----------



## 2twenty2

King Nigel owns Westport

O W N S


----------



## Gr3iz

our walrus needs shoes ...

S U I T


----------



## dotty999

she used instant tea

P A N T


----------



## Gr3iz

party animals need tequila

S H O T


----------



## dotty999

she had other trinkets

B O S S


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out secret sauce!

Y O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

young Ohioan used recorder

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

underneath sinks exist drainpipes 

B A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

babies are cute kissing

C U T E


----------



## Gr3iz

children use toothbrushes eagerly

F U L L


----------



## 2twenty2

fat unicorn left listlessly

L E F T


----------



## bobs-here

little elves feel tall

T A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

the actor's lines lingered

L I N E


----------



## bobs-here

loss is normal everday

L O S S


----------



## Gr3iz

lively old spinster sings

D R A M


----------



## 2twenty2

dad ran a marathon

M A R E


----------



## Gr3iz

Mork's a real entertainer!

S A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

sasquatches are very elusive

V E R Y


----------



## bobs-here

verify each relevant yard

H E L D


----------



## Gr3iz

helping eggs look delicious

F R E E


----------



## bobs-here

fancy rolling every egg

G L E E


----------



## 2twenty2

george let everyone escape

L E T S


----------



## bobs-here

lollipops eaten till sick

S I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

science isn't currently key

I S N T


----------



## bobs-here

if susan never talks

S T U B


----------



## Gr3iz

substitute teachers use blackboards

D A Y S


----------



## bobs-here

Darren asks you something

S A Y S


----------



## Gr3iz

something about your smile ...

H A R T


----------



## bobs-here

helping all relevant thinkers 

P I N G


----------



## Gr3iz

phishing is not good


----------



## bobs-here

Gr3iz said:


> phishing is not good


thats true


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin!


----------



## bobs-here

my turn then....

T U R N


----------



## 2twenty2

Tina undressed Rob nightly

T I N A


----------



## bobs-here

Tony includes new addons

Tony


----------



## Gr3iz

took out Nancy yesterday

M U C H


----------



## 2twenty2

my umbrella caught hail

H A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

having an impressive lunch

H O M E


----------



## bobs-here

happier over my eloping

P I E R


----------



## Gr3iz

putting in extra raisins

H U M P


----------



## 2twenty2

Henry used my pliers

P L Y S


----------



## bobs-here

Philip lashes yacht sails

S A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

Sarah acquired Ina's Lincoln

I N A S


----------



## bobs-here

internal notions are super

I D E A


----------



## 2twenty2

Illimani, Dhaulagiri, Etna, Api

E T N A


----------



## bobs-here

entering their notepad articles

P A D S


----------



## 2twenty2

pandas and ducks suck

S U C K


----------



## bobs-here

softly under cooked kale

K A L E


----------



## 2twenty2

Kathy ate linguini everyday

L I N G


----------



## bobs-here

Lesley illustrated new gloves

W O R E


----------



## 2twenty2

Wallace only rode elevators

R O D E


----------



## bobs-here

Rachael over does everything

S L O W


----------



## Gr3iz

serving lunch on Wednesday

T O W N


----------



## Kristoff

test our wit now

B A B Y


----------



## bobs-here

born at bradford, yorkshire

Y O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

youngster of Regina killed

K I L L


----------



## bobs-here

Keith's illness looks likely

I L L S


----------



## Kristoff

I like looking sexy 

L E G S


----------



## Gr3iz

let's examine ghostly signs

S T E P


----------



## bobs-here

smiling tactfully endlessly, pays

P A Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

Penny always yells sayonara

Y E LL


----------



## bobs-here

Yvonne eats lettuce last

P E C K


----------



## Gr3iz

pets expect cuddly kisses

S A L E


----------



## 2twenty2

snakes are like eels

E E L S


----------



## bobs-here

Englebert entangles loose spaghetti

T A N G


----------



## Gr3iz

talking animals never grunt

N O N E


----------



## bobs-here

Norbert only nibbles eggs

N I B S


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody installed Bobs scanner

B O B S


----------



## bobs-here

(thinking hard how to make one for 'KH')

Bob's obviously being silly

T O P S


----------



## 2twenty2

tomato onion potato sauce

S P O T


----------



## Gr3iz

silly people on thread

D R U M


----------



## bobs-here

Hi all!  

drivers rush under motorways

R U S H


----------



## Gr3iz

Hi Bob!

running up steep hills

K I C K


----------



## bobs-here

Keith includes clean knives

C L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

Cathy likes Ursala's earrings

E A R S


----------



## bobs-here

Emily asks Ronny slowly 

A S K S


----------



## Gr3iz

another simple king's squire

U N T O


----------



## bobs-here

umpteen nomads to oblige

R I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

rampaging imps caught krill

I M P S


----------



## bobs-here

intrusion made play stop

O T I S


----------



## Gr3iz

oftentimes this is silly ... ;-)

N E R O


----------



## bobs-here

natalie, eats raw offal ... :0

J A P E


----------



## 2twenty2

Joey ate purple eggs

J O E Y


----------



## bobs-here

Jars open every year

B I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

Billie is living large

L I V E


----------



## bobs-here

Larry, invites visitors everyday

T O B Y


----------



## 2twenty2

today only, be yourself 

O N L Y


----------



## bobs-here

other nations look younger

G E R M


----------



## 2twenty2

Germany expecting Russian merchant

R U S H


----------



## bobs-here

rascals use stolen hardware

T A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

trawlers are killing eels

B U S Y


----------



## bobs-here

brides used stripey yellow

I D E S


----------



## 2twenty2

isn't dead Eskimos serious?

D E A D


----------



## bobs-here

Danny's ears are dreadful

A U N T


----------



## Gr3iz

another useless new technology

F O R E


----------



## bobs-here

Freddy obtains red ermine 

R E D S


----------



## 2twenty2

Russians expelled Dane's seniors

D A N E


----------



## bobs-here

demonstrating another novel expression

M A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

make another radio transmitter

W O L F


----------



## bobs-here

William opened large freezers

F R E E


----------



## 2twenty2

few rabbits escaped earthquake

P A C E


----------



## bobs-here

parcels are collected everyday

W O R M


----------



## Gr3iz

women only require more

M I L E


----------



## 2twenty2

men inside Lima exhausted

L I M A


----------



## Gr3iz

let's investigate musical arrangements

B I R D


----------



## 2twenty2

blasting inside Romania, dreadful

C A N T


----------



## Gr3iz

calling at noon tomorrow

D I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

darn Irish sued Hungry

S U E D


----------



## bobs-here

stacked under every doorstep

F U M E


----------



## 2twenty2

France used marines everywhere

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

using straws every day 

J U S T


----------



## bobs-here

Jerry usually stands taller 

L O O N


----------



## 2twenty2

llamas outrun orangutans nightly

N O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

nocturnal owls prey eagerly

W A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

walruses and lions loitered

L I O N


----------



## bobs-here

ladies in orbit, novel

ORBS


----------



## Gr3iz

old roads break shocks

K I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Kentucky isn't called Kunturky

C A L L


----------



## Gr3iz

can alligators lick lips?

B O U T


----------



## 2twenty2

baby orangutan used telescope

B A B Y


----------



## bobs-here

Brian and Barry yawned

D U L L


----------



## Gr3iz

don't use lady's logic

B E A T


----------



## bobs-here

big essay assignment test

S I G N


----------



## 2twenty2

swinging in giant nest

N E S T


----------



## bobs-here

Natalie enters summer training

P A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

pandas are inside Nigeria

S I D E


----------



## bobs-here

severe itching dulls everything

J U D Y


----------



## 2twenty2

Judy used Diane's yard

Y A R D


----------



## bobs-here

yesterday, ants ruined dinner

A N T S


----------



## Gr3iz

approaching nighttime thunder storm

R E A L


----------



## bobs-here

remembered every artists life

A R T S


----------



## 2twenty2

announced robotic transportation Sunday

R O B O


----------



## bobs-here

residents out by order

J O E L


----------



## Gr3iz

join our exclusive list

C A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

can't actually, not trained

A C T S


----------



## bobs-here

animal care treats sores

S O R E


----------



## 2twenty2

swans outside Rio expired

S W A N


----------



## bobs-here

soft winters are nothing

S O F T


----------



## Gr3iz

snowy owls fly tonight

H U R T


----------



## 2twenty2

happy users ran thread

H A P P


----------



## bobs-here

holidays are peoples pleasures

P L E A


----------



## Gr3iz

politics leave everyone amazed

C R O W


----------



## bobs-here

carpet rolls opening wildly 

P E T S


----------



## Gr3iz

put everything together safely

C A R D


----------



## 2twenty2

chimpanzees are really dumb

D U M B


----------



## Gr3iz

dogs usually munch bones

J O I N


----------



## bobs-here

Janet's old insignia napkins

N A P S


----------



## Gr3iz

nature abhors poison sewage!

D O O R


----------



## 2twenty2

Donkeys outrun older roans

R O A N


----------



## bobs-here

run over a neighbour

J A V A


----------



## 2twenty2

jackals are very aggressive

V E R Y


----------



## bobs-here

Veronica elton rang yesterday

R O M P


----------



## Gr3iz

ran over my pet!

T H E N


----------



## bobs-here

the hens eats nothing

H E N S


----------



## 2twenty2

Hawks eat nothing sweet

H A W K


----------



## bobs-here

Harry and Wendy kiss

P A S S


----------



## Gr3iz

pulled another short straw

N U T S


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody uses tight shoes

S H O E


----------



## bobs-here

Steve huddles over endlessly

B E G S


----------



## 2twenty2

Bob's eggs got stale

E G G S


----------



## bobs-here

> Bob's eggs got stale


funny you should say that! 

Edward gains golden savings

W A R D


----------



## 2twenty2

William awarded rusted dingy

R U S T


----------



## dotty999

really unusual silver trophy

B U S Y


----------



## 2twenty2

baboons understand snowy yeti

Y E T I


----------



## Gr3iz

You ever think intelligently? ;-)

F R O G


----------



## bobs-here

fellas rolling over gently

L I A M


----------



## Gr3iz

let's investigate a mystery

B R O W


----------



## 2twenty2

Billie rode on water

B I L L


----------



## Gr3iz

bilingual investigators love languages

M O S T


----------



## 2twenty2

mother only said two

S A I D


----------



## Gr3iz

substitute another interior decorator

G I R L


----------



## 2twenty2

girls in Rio lost

L O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

let's offer some tea

N A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

Nancy ate Mark's emu

E M U S


----------



## Gr3iz

every man understands science

C A R S


----------



## 2twenty2

cockatoos are really slender

R E A L


----------



## Gr3iz

real education allows leverage

S U I T


----------



## 2twenty2

Shawn understands Italy's topography

S H A W


----------



## Gr3iz

sitcoms have a writer

B A N G


----------



## dotty999

begin a new game

W O R K


----------



## Gr3iz

we often reject knowledge

G O N E


----------



## 2twenty2

Gibbons once nested everywhere

G I B B


----------



## Gr3iz

gifted in breaking bones

E V I L


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin everyone

election varys in London

V A R Y


----------



## Gr3iz

very active ******** yodel

L I F E

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

little indians fought everyone

E V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

???????


----------



## 2twenty2

My bad.


----------



## Gr3iz

even villains emulate regret

B A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

baboons and chimpanzees kill

K I L L


----------



## bobs-here

kimonos in long lines

M O N O


----------



## Gr3iz

my octopus needs oxygen

W H I P


----------



## 2twenty2

Winnebagos have internal pontoons

H A V E


----------



## Gr3iz

honeymooners are very emotional

S A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

some asians might evacuate

A S I A


----------



## bobs-here

ask susan inside again

T E A S


----------



## Gr3iz

The Eskimos ate snow ...

B L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

belugas like using eels

E E L S


----------



## Gr3iz

electric eels love shocking

F R E E


----------



## 2twenty2

family returned every eel

B L E W


----------



## Gr3iz

birds leave every winter

F A K E


----------



## 2twenty2

father accumulated kinetic energy

W H E T


----------



## Gr3iz

what has everyone talking?

F I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

fire in North Dakota

L O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

lost our Scottish terrier

K I N G


----------



## bobs-here

killing in new gloves

L E W D


----------



## 2twenty2

land extended way down

L A N D


----------



## bobs-here

Lawrence and Nigel dined

T A C O


----------



## 2twenty2

today another Canadian ostracized

N U C K


----------



## bobs-here

nobody understands cold kippers

MONA


----------



## dotty999

many often need advice

L I F E


----------



## 2twenty2

lost imps find exit

E X I T


----------



## Gr3iz

Excellent X-Rays indicate trauma

L E A N


----------



## 2twenty2

loosing ended a nightmare

E N D S


----------



## Gr3iz

everyone notices dirty shoes

F I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

fifty indians shot hero

S H O T


----------



## Gr3iz

Still hungry on Tuesday.

C A F E


----------



## 2twenty2

camels and fifty eels

F I V E


----------



## Gr3iz

fire is very effective 

B E E F


----------



## 2twenty2

Billy expected Eva Friday

C A B S


----------



## Gr3iz

can anyone buy sugar?

H I G H


----------



## 2twenty2

Hungary is going hungry

H U N G


----------



## Gr3iz

huge Usenet news groups

T E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

tenants expected new tiles

T I L E


----------



## Gr3iz

there is little evidence

I D E A


----------



## dotty999

I do enjoy amorousness! 

S A M E


----------



## Gr3iz

some anxious moments ensue 

B I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

babies in London laughed

B A B E


----------



## Gr3iz

bathing a baby elephant

P U S H


----------



## 2twenty2

passing up sixty hens

H E N S


----------



## Gr3iz

he enjoys news shows

R A C E


----------



## 2twenty2

rat ate cat everyday

C A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

can anything taste salty?

T A L K


----------



## 2twenty2

Tina always liked kittens

T I N A


----------



## Gr3iz

there is nothing available

L O V E


----------



## 2twenty2

lice on voles everywhere

V O L E


----------



## Gr3iz

very old lovers elope

C A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

calling a land line

L I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

love in New England

G I R L


----------



## 2twenty2

gorillas invent robot language

R O B O


----------



## Gr3iz

running on baby oil 

W O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

wrestling outside really kinky

R E A L


----------



## Gr3iz

rogue elephant at large

T H I N


----------



## 2twenty2

titanium horse is nice

N I C E


----------



## Gr3iz

noticed I concur eagerly

R A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

rabbits are cheerful klutzes

F U LL


----------



## Gr3iz

found under lettuce leaves

W A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

wallabies and sheep huddled

S H E P


----------



## dotty999

some have exceptional patience

C A R D


----------



## Gr3iz

can anyone read Dutch?

G A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

gorillas are mainly extinct

M A I N


----------



## Gr3iz

major assassinations increase nervousness 

R E E D


----------



## 2twenty2

robots ended extensive decay

D E C A


----------



## Gr3iz

don't ever cry again!

R E E L


----------



## 2twenty2

really expensive extension light

L I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

lower it to eight

V I E W


----------



## 2twenty2

viper in England wiggled

R O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

raised on pickled eggs

F E U D


----------



## 2twenty2

fraud ended user's download

U S E R


----------



## Gr3iz

unicorns should eat rainbows

L O C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Linda of Canada, knifed

K N I F


----------



## Gr3iz

kids need industrious friends 

H E R O


----------



## 2twenty2

hippos evaded raging orioles

R A G E


----------



## Gr3iz

rarely are girls economical 

F R O M


----------



## 2twenty2

friendly Romans opened market

O P E N


----------



## Gr3iz

old people enjoy naps

B A B Y


----------



## 2twenty2

babies are babbling yahoos

Y A H O


----------



## Gr3iz

You're a happy one!

V I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

vicious inbreeds noticed evil

E V I L


----------



## Gr3iz

every villain isn't lonely

W A I T


----------



## 2twenty2

watched an ibis today

I B I S


----------



## Gr3iz

I brought instant snacks

B O R N


----------



## 2twenty2

brothers overcame rubella nightly

B R O S


----------



## Gr3iz

bears run on salmon

T I R E


----------



## dotty999

tiresome individuals rarely excite

P A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

parents are not teaching

P A R E


----------



## Gr3iz

palaces are really expensive

K N O W


----------



## 2twenty2

knives need oil weekly

N E E D


----------



## Gr3iz

newts eat every day

S H O E


----------



## 2twenty2

salamander had one eye

E Y E S


----------



## Gr3iz

even yellow eggs shatter

P L A N


----------



## 2twenty2

parrot landed at night

L A N D


----------



## Gr3iz

let's all name dogs

T H E Y


----------



## dotty999

they had extra yams

B I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

bring it this evening

P I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

people in Caracas killed

K I L L


----------



## Gr3iz

keep it lively, ladies 

S E N D


----------



## dotty999

send everyone new directions

M I S S


----------



## Gr3iz

my insistent sister slipped

H O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

harry omitted mastodon extinction

M A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

my aunt sent tangerines

K E L P


----------



## 2twenty2

keep every lily please

L I L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Lucy, I love you!

G U Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

Gerry used yeast, Sunday

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

umpires started eating doughnuts

S A N D


----------



## 2twenty2

simians are no dummies

D U M B


----------



## Gr3iz

don't use my brush!

M I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

Mary insisted Nancy elope

E L O P


----------



## Gr3iz

elephants love old people

H E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

hepatitis existed around Detroit

W A L K


----------



## Gr3iz

we all like kaleidoscopes 

S U C H


----------



## 2twenty2

snake under ceder house

C E D E


----------



## Gr3iz

children entertain dogs everyday 

C O L D


----------



## dotty999

cats often like Dotty 


D O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty opened various envelopes

W I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

walrus in Nunavut escaped

N U N A


----------



## Gr3iz

Nobody's using Netscape anymore.

P A S S


----------



## 2twenty2

people and stupid simians

R U S E


----------



## Gr3iz

running under sprinklers everyday

P A I D


----------



## 2twenty2

platypus acted in defiance

D E F Y


----------



## Gr3iz

don't ever fool yourself

P O L E


----------



## 2twenty2

penguins outperformed lethargic elves

E L V E


----------



## Gr3iz

elephants love vegetables everyday 

N I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

no ice cubes either

C U B E


----------



## dotty999

can't understand broken english

M O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

my old Plymouth exploded

O V E R


----------



## 2twenty2

only vipers eat rats

R A T S


----------



## dotty999

rats are too sensitive

B U R N


----------



## Gr3iz

better use rabbits now

S O I L


----------



## 2twenty2

some ogres invented lying

O G R E


----------



## Gr3iz

another great rainstorm ends

B A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

buffalo are rarely killed

R A R E


----------



## Gr3iz

rocks are rarely expensive

T O W N


----------



## dotty999

the others were naughty

F O R T


----------



## Gr3iz

funding our road trip

N O S E


----------



## 2twenty2

not on Susan's expenses

F A C E


----------



## Gr3iz

facts are creatively expressed

opportunistic


----------



## dotty999

wrong game, 4 letters...


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody h3ll!

O O P S


----------



## 2twenty2

only orangutans play soccer

P L A Y


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapples last a year

Y U R T


----------



## dotty999

you understandably reacted tactically

R I C E


----------



## Gr3iz

recent indications confirm explanation

H O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

houses outside Monterey examined

E X A M


----------



## Gr3iz

even X-rays are magic

L O N G


----------



## dotty999

lots of new games

C A V E


----------



## Gr3iz

cats aren't very energetic

S O A K


----------



## 2twenty2

someone outran Alaskan kodiak

R A I D


----------



## Gr3iz

rocks are in dirt

B U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Ben used crooked knife

D E L L


----------



## Gr3iz

doesn't everyone like lasagna?

P O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

person originally reported knifing

F I S H


----------



## Gr3iz

five Irish sisters hunted

P L A Y


----------



## 2twenty2

Polish love all Yugoslavians

L O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

love our valuable emeralds

L E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

Larry expected another Dodge

D E A L


----------



## Gr3iz

don't expect any leniency

W I F I


----------



## dotty999

will I find inspiration?

N O D E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody's on drugs eternally

C H I P


----------



## dotty999

curly hair is pretty

G A M E


----------



## Gr3iz

games are most exciting

M O R E


----------



## dotty999

many often require endurance

P A C T


----------



## Gr3iz

pigs and cats together

R A T E


----------



## dotty999

rubies are terribly expensive

B A N K


----------



## Gr3iz

buying a new knife

N E W S


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody expected wild strawberries

W I L D


----------



## dotty999

which individual lacked diplomacy

U G L I


----------



## 2twenty2

undertaker going loony inside

L O O N


----------



## Gr3iz

lonely old ostrich nests

W H E T


----------



## dotty999

we have endless time

B L O W


----------



## Gr3iz

blue lace on women

O N C E


----------



## 2twenty2

oldsmobile now called eldersmobile

C A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

Can anyone talk sensibly? 

G O L F


----------



## dotty999

getting older lacks fun

C O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

could Oldsmobile leave Detroit?

D I A L


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't idiots always lose?

F E A R


----------



## dotty999

flimsy evidence affected results

G O L D


----------



## Gr3iz

growing old loving Dotty

K I S S


----------



## 2twenty2

kissing isn't silly stupid

S I L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Suddenly I left Yonkers

W I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

Willy is leaving Lilly

L E A F


----------



## Gr3iz

let's eat a filet

W O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

wandering or roving kleptomaniac?

R O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

rolling out very early

S T U N


----------



## 2twenty2

stood tall until noon

T A L L


----------



## dotty999

they all looked lovely

W E L T


----------



## 2twenty2

Wendy expected Lyle today

L Y L E


----------



## Gr3iz

leave your luggage elsewhere

M U T E


----------



## 2twenty2

money under the eaves

G O N E


----------



## Gr3iz

going out next Easter

H E L P


----------



## 2twenty2

has everyone lost perspective

L O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

lots of stories told

O N L Y


----------



## HOBOcs

Obviously not like yours

G O L D


----------



## Gr3iz

going over limit daily

J O B S


----------



## 2twenty2

join or become stagnate

J O I N


----------



## Gr3iz

jokes only incite nastiness

P L A N


----------



## 2twenty2

Penny lost another nail

N A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

not another ignorant leader!

F O O L


----------



## 2twenty2

foals once outran lions

L I O N


----------



## Gr3iz

lost interest one night

C O I L


----------



## 2twenty2

Cadillac's output interested Lincoln

P U T S


----------



## Gr3iz

plowing up the soil

W O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

working on rusty knife

R U S T


----------



## Gr3iz

rats use sharp teeth

I N T O


----------



## HOBOcs

I'm not the one!

S H O E


----------



## Gr3iz

some have omelets everyday

D O W N


----------



## 2twenty2

dirty oven was nasty

O V E N


----------



## Gr3iz

oxen very eagerly munch

U S E R


----------



## 2twenty2

unusual silence ended rioting

R I O T


----------



## Gr3iz

rest it over there

P I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

psychological illness left lingering

L E F T


----------



## Gr3iz

let's eat fish tonight

L I F E


----------



## 2twenty2

life isn't fulfilling everyday

I S N T


----------



## Gr3iz

I still need time

T E A M


----------



## HOBOcs

Time ends at midnight

T I P S


----------



## Gr3iz

this is pretty silly

G O O D


----------



## 2twenty2

generally only one deserted

O N L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Oscar never loved you

N U M B


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody understood Margret's bulldog

M A R G


----------



## Gr3iz

many are real gentlemen

Y O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

yesterday our undertaker retired

B E E R


----------



## Gr3iz

boys everywhere eat raspberries

T O P S


----------



## 2twenty2

tornado overturned Paula's stove

S T O V


----------



## Gr3iz

Stop taking our Valium!

D R U G


----------



## 2twenty2

dog running underneath garage

N E A T


----------



## Gr3iz

normally everybody eats tomatoes

C A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

cans aren't necessarily tin

T I N S


----------



## Gr3iz

thighs in Nevada sweat

L O A D


----------



## 2twenty2

lizard outside acted dumb

D U M B


----------



## Gr3iz

don't users make blunders?

F I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

friends in North Dakota

A L I N


----------



## Gr3iz

Alice lives in Nevada

G I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

geometry isn't very exact

S I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

some insist nothing's eternal

N A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody actually met extraterrestrial

M O R K


----------



## Gr3iz

many orangutans react knowledgeably 

C L O P


----------



## 2twenty2

cyclops lost overweight pumpkin

L O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

legs often support tables

E R R S


----------



## 2twenty2

every rabbit ruins spinach

R U I N


----------



## Gr3iz

runner up is noteworthy 

S T A B


----------



## 2twenty2

santa thought about breakfast

F A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

forget about sleep tonight

C L A P


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken landed almost perfectly

L A N D


----------



## Gr3iz

letters always need delivering

B U R N


----------



## 2twenty2

bat under roof napped

R O O F


----------



## Gr3iz

run on our floors 

G E T S


----------



## 2twenty2

gorillas eat tomato sandwiches

S A N D


----------



## Gr3iz

salamanders are not dainty

L E A F


----------



## 2twenty2

little eels attacked ferryboat

B O A T


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out another target

B O R E


----------



## 2twenty2

Bob outmaneuvering Ron, ended

N O V A


----------



## Gr3iz

never ordering vegetables again

C O R N


----------



## 2twenty2

cook ordered rotten nopal

N O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody offers people elephants

B L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

Bobby lost Ursula's eyeglasses

E Y E S


----------



## Gr3iz

even young eagles soar

B E N D


----------



## 2twenty2

bulldozer excavated North Dakota

D O Z E


----------



## Gr3iz

dozens of zebras eat

P I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Paul insisted Chuck knew

K N E W


----------



## Gr3iz

kids never escape work

R I C H


----------



## dotty999

radio interviewer caused havoc

P O L E


----------



## 2twenty2

purple olives looked extreme

E X I T


----------



## Gr3iz

eleven X-rays in total

B E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

bears entered another route

R O U T


----------



## Gr3iz

riots ongoing under treaty

C A F E


----------



## 2twenty2

caustic acid fried everyone

A C I D


----------



## Gr3iz

all crime is dangerous

B E E N


----------



## 2twenty2

baboon exterminated every nanny-goat

G O A T


----------



## Gr3iz

go outside after three-thirty

K N O B


----------



## 2twenty2

kodiaks near Ouzinkie bothered

B O T H


----------



## HOBOcs

Back of the head

C O A T


----------



## Gr3iz

come out again tonight

G R O K


----------



## 2twenty2

gorilla ran over koala

O V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

overnight visitors eat ravioli

H I G H


----------



## HOBOcs

Hey I've Got Hair!!!

G O A L


----------



## 2twenty2

glass outhouses are latrines

P R O M


----------



## Gr3iz

put rum on mine!

D A L E


----------



## 2twenty2

dodos are likely extinct

T E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

take everything not tainted

M O V E


----------



## 2twenty2

moving out vindicated everything

L E A P


----------



## Gr3iz

lepers expected a parade

W O O L


----------



## 2twenty2

walruses overtook Oslo legislature

O S L O


----------



## Gr3iz

obviously snakes love olives

S P E D


----------



## dotty999

some particles eventually disintegrate

P O L L


----------



## Gr3iz

politicians only look lovable 

B U D S


----------



## 2twenty2

Billy uploaded digital snapshot

S N A P


----------



## Gr3iz

some nitwit attacked Peoria 

F L I T


----------



## 2twenty2

fly larvae inside triscuit

C A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

can't anyone stay home?

O R G Y


----------



## HOBOcs

One run game, Yankees!

B L O W


----------



## Gr3iz

better love one woman

H A R D


----------



## dotty999

hopes are regularly dashed

S U M P


----------



## Gr3iz

summers usually mean parties

C O O L


----------



## HOBOcs

careful only one left

B L U E


----------



## Gr3iz

building lighting uses energy

B U S H


----------



## dotty999

bring us some ham

C O S H


----------



## Gr3iz

county officials sell hamburgers

R A I N


----------



## dotty999

rude artist insulted nuns

V E R Y


----------



## Gr3iz

very early risers yawn

S T E W


----------



## 2twenty2

Shelly tweeted every Wensday

B O C H


----------



## Gr3iz

bring our cheeseburgers here

T H A T


----------



## 2twenty2

Tony had another tantrum


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, knuck. I know you had some time off, but surely you remember that this game has 2 parts. Where's my word/letters? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'll throw in SOME for ya!


----------



## Gr3iz

someone omitted my entry

R E A L


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> OK, knuck. I know you had some time off, but surely you remember that this game has 2 parts. Where's my word/letters? ;-)




rare eagle almost lost

L O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

looking over some tools

P I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

people in Canada knew

K N E W


----------



## Gr3iz

kids need endless watching

G O T O


----------



## 2twenty2

George ogled Tina's onions

O G L E


----------



## Gr3iz

one girl left early

R I N G


----------



## HOBOcs

Baseball Abbreviation.
Runs In Night Games

B A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

bought another large leopard

T U N E


----------



## Gr3iz

touring upper New England

L O A D


----------



## 2twenty2

landed outside another district

M O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

most old people eat

B E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

bears evaded another roundup

R A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

running amok since Halloween

V A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

vast areas in lock-down

L O C K


----------



## Gr3iz

legal officials caught killers

C U L T


----------



## 2twenty2

cops used lethal tasers

T A S E


----------



## dotty999

they all started exercising

B O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

beagles operated like dingoes

L I K E


----------



## Gr3iz

light is kinetic energy

M E N U


----------



## 2twenty2

money excited new user

U S E R


----------



## dotty999

uniformed soldiers expected recriminations

C E L L


----------



## 2twenty2

Chile expelled lippy leprechauns

T O T E


----------



## dotty999

the other three escaped

B A N D


----------



## 2twenty2

bears are not dumb

D U M B


----------



## Gr3iz

dippy users make boo-boos

M E A N


----------



## 2twenty2

man eyed anything naked

E Y E D


----------



## Gr3iz

every youngster eats doughnuts

S L I M


----------



## 2twenty2

should Larry invest money?

A L T O


----------



## Gr3iz

are laws taking over?

P L U S


----------



## 2twenty2

pandas love using shovels

L O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

let's offer Valentine's everyday

S U R E


----------



## 2twenty2

science uses recycled ether

U S E S


----------



## dotty999

unsafe situations exacerbate stress

B A S S


----------



## Gr3iz

broil another sirloin steak

M A Z E


----------



## 2twenty2

monkey ate zebra excrement 

D O T S


----------



## dotty999

Dotty only teases some

R A N T


----------



## Gr3iz

recreational activities need time 

T U R N


----------



## HOBOcs

They Undress Rather Nicely

G I R L


----------



## Gr3iz

gorgeous in red leather

K N O W


----------



## 2twenty2

Kentucky now owns Washington

O W N S


----------



## Gr3iz

only women need skirts

G R I D


----------



## 2twenty2

Girls rioted in Detroit

R I O T


----------



## Gr3iz

riding in old trains

P I P S


----------



## 2twenty2

Paul insisted people suck

S U C K


----------



## Gr3iz

snatch up car keys

F I N D


----------



## HOBOcs

Forgot it's not Dotty

F O U L


----------



## Gr3iz

fools occasionally understand logic

G I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

garbage is finally transported

B I U A


----------



## Gr3iz

bring it up again

D I A L


----------



## dotty999

Dotty is a lady 

T R U E


----------



## Gr3iz

the royal urn's empty

M A K E


----------



## 2twenty2

many are known extremists

M A N Y


----------



## Gr3iz

met a northern Yankee

N E W S


----------



## dotty999

news editor was sacked

B A L D


----------



## Gr3iz

banging a little drum

W A R M


----------



## 2twenty2

women are really mouthy 

M O T H


----------



## Gr3iz

many organic things hear

A B L E


----------



## dotty999

all blokes lack empathy 

K I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

King is naughty kinky

C A P S


----------



## Gr3iz

can animals play soccer?

T R A M


----------



## 2twenty2

today's railroads are mighty

M I T E


----------



## dotty999

maybe I'll tell everyone

S A N G


----------



## 2twenty2

someone ate Nancy's groceries

H E L P


----------



## Gr3iz

he eats little pickles

L I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

lollipops in Venice eaten

S H O D


----------



## Gr3iz

she had one dollar

F O U L


----------



## 2twenty2

four others unloaded lizards

*B L U E*


----------



## Gr3iz

big ladies use elastic

W O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

woman overworked retired Korean

K E L P


----------



## Gr3iz

Kenyan elephants love playing!

T A N K


----------



## 2twenty2

tarantula attacked nine kittens

N I N E


----------



## dotty999

never ignore needy elephants

S A P S


----------



## Gr3iz

some athletes play soccer

F L O W


----------



## dotty999

flowers love outdoor watering

C OR D


----------



## Gr3iz

couldn't open refrigerator door

S H O E


----------



## 2twenty2

someone held one electrode

H E L D


----------



## Gr3iz

he eats lotsa donuts

P I N T


----------



## 2twenty2

people in Nigeria, trampled

T R A M


----------



## Gr3iz

the rules are mandatory

S E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

save every new truck

R U S E


----------



## Gr3iz

Raining? Umbrellas save everything!

B A N K


----------



## 2twenty2

bankers are not knowledgeable

T O W N


----------



## Gr3iz

taste one with nuts

J U T E


----------



## 2twenty2

just under the edge

E D G E


----------



## Gr3iz

even dogs get evil

W O O D


----------



## dotty999

we only offered dinner

F O O D


----------



## 2twenty2

females outside Ottawa danced

A C E R


----------



## Gr3iz

all Camaros enjoy racing

J U N E


----------



## 2twenty2

Jaguar used nine engines

N I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody is nice enough

T H A T


----------



## 2twenty2

the hamster ate turkey

H A M S


----------



## Gr3iz

have another mouthful, son

M O R N


----------



## 2twenty2

millions of rats nuked

S H A M


----------



## Gr3iz

several hairy apes mated

D U S T


----------



## 2twenty2

don't use smelly tissue

F A N G


----------



## Gr3iz

found another number game

L I S T


----------



## 2twenty2

Larry isn't sharing tamale

M U S H


----------



## Gr3iz

most users simply hide

I N T O


----------



## 2twenty2

interestingly nothing telling omitted

M I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

may interesting times exist

M U C H


----------



## 2twenty2

monkey upset chicken hatchery

P E N S


----------



## Gr3iz

puny Earthlings need support

D U M P


----------



## 2twenty2

doctor underestimated many patients

M A N Y


----------



## Gr3iz

most avoid New York

C A S E


----------



## 2twenty2

chickens acted stupid everywhere

M A R K


----------



## Gr3iz

men are really knowledgeable 

Z E R O


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo exterminated rats only

B R E W


----------



## dotty999

bought really expensive wine

C O W S


----------



## 2twenty2

can owls wear sox?

W E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

we're expecting another rainstorm

M I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

mice in China exterminated 

C H I N


----------



## Gr3iz

children have inherent needs

A U T O


----------



## 2twenty2

automobile used tainted oil

S T U N


----------



## Gr3iz

snoring truckers unhinge nerves

D I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

duck ingested vile eel

L O R N


----------



## Gr3iz

Leaving Ohio right now!

G R I T


----------



## dotty999

gotta really intelligent teacher

P U L P


----------



## Gr3iz

picking up little people

T E C H


----------



## dotty999

the engineer contacted headquarters

D O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

do our values evolve

C O O K


----------



## 2twenty2

can only one know?

O N L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

our navy left yesterday

B R I G


----------



## 2twenty2

boats returned in Georgia

C L U B


----------



## Gr3iz

children love using bats

F L E E


----------



## 2twenty2

fleas like eating elk

L I K E


----------



## Gr3iz

looking in kaleidoscope excitedly 

T H I S


----------



## 2twenty2

The hooker is sensuous

H O O K


----------



## Gr3iz

have only one knife

S E N D


----------



## dotty999

she expected new developments

T A N S


----------



## Gr3iz

there are no spooks

P E N D


----------



## 2twenty2

people enjoyed nude dancing

N U D E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody's using Dramamine everyday 

L O G S


----------



## 2twenty2

little orphan got sick

S I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes I can't kneel

P E E R


----------



## 2twenty2

people entered every route

M I N T


----------



## Gr3iz

meeting's inside next Tuesday

S O O T


----------



## 2twenty2

should one oyster travel?

M U S E


----------



## Gr3iz

music uses simple energy

P A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

panda ate little leprechaun 

C I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

can I touch everything?

R A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

rats attacked in Nigeria

F R O M


----------



## Gr3iz

fixed ribs on Monday

D E S K


----------



## 2twenty2

does everyone seek knowledge?

L I M E


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon ice melting everywhere

P A T H


----------



## 2twenty2

people attended the hospital

R U T S


----------



## Gr3iz

run up the stairs

S L I D


----------



## 2twenty2

some lice invaded downtown

L I C E


----------



## dotty999

love is certainly exciting

P A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

plant a real tree

S I N G


----------



## dotty999

sinning is never good

C A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

can a rat talk?

P I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

police investigated Linda Lovelace

L O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

little ones value everything

A U T O


----------



## 2twenty2

are unions totally oblivious

S T A R


----------



## Gr3iz

some teams are rivals

M I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

monkeys in Nigeria died

D I M E


----------



## Gr3iz

did it matter, ever?

R I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

robots invaded Canada everywhere

B O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

bought overpriced real estate

J U S T


----------



## 2twenty2

jumping under steel trusses

W I N D


----------



## Gr3iz

who invented neutered dogs?

M I S T


----------



## 2twenty2

many insisted sheep tailgated

H A S H


----------



## dotty999

he always sounded harsh

B A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

blondes are really kinky

K N O W


----------



## Gr3iz

knowledge needs one's wisdom

R E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

robber evaded serious time

T I M E


----------



## Gr3iz

this is most embarrassing

T I N Y


----------



## 2twenty2

titmouse invaded New York

*Y O R K*


----------



## Gr3iz

And? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Y O R K


----------



## Gr3iz

you overcooked raw kale

W A L K


----------



## 2twenty2

why are lizards kicking?

K I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

Kansans in Calgary knock

T E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

troglodytes established safe territory

S A F E


----------



## Gr3iz

some animals feel empathy

G A L E


----------



## 2twenty2

gargoyles attack lasted eternally 

L A S T


----------



## dotty999

lets all say thanks

D A R K


----------



## Gr3iz

Donald's a real king

D A T E


----------



## 2twenty2

daddy ate Tina's eggs

E G G S


----------



## Gr3iz

every gassy gopher stinks

L A L A


----------



## 2twenty2

librarian acted lazy afterward

M U D S


----------



## Gr3iz

machinists use drills sometimes

C A R E


----------



## dotty999

cats are rarely evil

D A F T


----------



## 2twenty2

dogs aren't fast talkers

F A S T


----------



## dotty999

fledglings are so timid

B A C K


----------



## Gr3iz

bad acid can kill

B U L B


----------



## 2twenty2

beluga upset life boat

L I F E


----------



## dotty999

life is fulfilling eventually

B I R D


----------



## Gr3iz

butter is really delicious

G I R L


----------



## 2twenty2

girl in Reno lied

L I E D


----------



## dotty999

lets inspect every dormitory

B I L L


----------



## Gr3iz

bathing in luxury's lap

C H A R


----------



## 2twenty2

cars have a radiator

H A V E


----------



## Gr3iz

headaches are very excruciating

R A F T


----------



## dotty999

remove a front tyre

C A R S


----------



## 2twenty2

cuba attacked russia sunday

P O P S


----------



## Gr3iz

perpetuating our populous species

A M M O


----------



## 2twenty2

another monkey maybe obese

O M A R


----------



## Gr3iz

one more afternoon ruined

W A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

will anyone see hockey

A C E R


----------



## Gr3iz

a computer expert retires

D I A L


----------



## 2twenty2

did intel actually listen

L A D Y


----------



## Gr3iz

let's all discuss yesterday

O P A L


----------



## 2twenty2

one person always littered

B O W L


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out Wednesday's lunch

T E A K


----------



## 2twenty2

teen expected another kangaroo

C R A W


----------



## Gr3iz

can right always win?

F O O T


----------



## HyperHenry

Flag of our team

HARP


----------



## Gr3iz

Have another roll, please?

M O T E


----------



## HyperHenry

many old timers exist


----------



## Gr3iz

Even we old timers need a seed word, Henry ... ;-)


----------



## HyperHenry

many old timers exist

SAME

Sorry Gr3iz


----------



## dotty999

some are more enthusiastic

B O M B


----------



## HyperHenry

bones of monkeys break

RAFT


----------



## dotty999

referred all for therapy

R E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

regular exercise needs training

M I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

mental institute needed drugs

D R U G


----------



## Gr3iz

don't read users guides

P L O T


----------



## dotty999

police located other trespassers

J U S T


----------



## Gr3iz

join us swimming today

L I N K


----------



## HyperHenry

love is not killing 

CODE


----------



## Gr3iz

Cover our daughter's ears!

C A R E


----------



## HyperHenry

Canaries are really energetic

FAME


----------



## Gr3iz

five armed men escaped

C O L D


----------



## HyperHenry

Case of liquid detergent 

FUSE


----------



## Gr3iz

falls under spells easily

S P A M


----------



## 2twenty2

someone planted another maple

N O U N


----------



## Gr3iz

not one user noticed

E V E R


----------



## dotty999

early victory encouraged rebels

B A S K


----------



## Gr3iz

baby animals sometimes kill

W E L L


----------



## dotty999

we enlisted local labourers

F E L L


----------



## Gr3iz

five electric lights lit

M I N D


----------



## dotty999

my influence never diminishes

K I L N


----------



## Gr3iz

knowledge is like nutrition

P O O F


----------



## dotty999

prison officer offered food

W O O D


----------



## Gr3iz

we often owe dues

P O S E


----------



## 2twenty2

police officer sued everyone

S U E D


----------



## Gr3iz

several unusual emblems discovered

B A L E


----------



## dotty999

bring a large envelope

E N D S


----------



## Gr3iz

endless noise destroys sanity

M I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

man invented new kayak

A L T E


----------



## Gr3iz

animals love treats everyday 

D A L E


----------



## dotty999

Dotty always likes everyone 

L I E D


----------



## HyperHenry

Lost in east Detroit

COAL


----------



## Gr3iz

caught on a limb

W A I T


----------



## HyperHenry

Watching and Iowa tornado (literally, stormy weather here)

COMB


----------



## Gr3iz

corny one man band

R A F T


----------



## dotty999

rabbits are fairly timid

F O R D


----------



## 2twenty2

fix or repair daily

C H E V


----------



## Gr3iz

can handle excessive velocity

F I A T


----------



## HyperHenry

Fix it again Tom

CAMP


----------



## 2twenty2

cat attacked my plane

A U D I


----------



## Gr3iz

all users defy intelligence 

T E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

ten entries needed tonight

O P A L


----------



## Gr3iz

one person ate liver

M E R E


----------



## 2twenty2

movie ended Rene's evening

S A Y S


----------



## Gr3iz

Saturday afternoon? You sure?

H O M E


----------



## HyperHenry

Have one memory everyday

BATS


----------



## 2twenty2

bought another tall ship

S H I P


----------



## Gr3iz

some help is permitted

T E L L


----------



## dotty999

the emerald lacked lustre

L A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

ladies are mainly evil

E V I L


----------



## Gr3iz

every villain is lying

D I N O


----------



## HyperHenry

Do I need oxygen?

SALT


----------



## Gr3iz

some animals leave tracks

P L A Y


----------



## 2twenty2

policeman licked another yam

L I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

luckily I can kick

S P U R


----------



## dotty999

she purposely upset Raymond

C A L L


----------



## Gr3iz

Carl's a lousy lawyer!

C L A M


----------



## 2twenty2

cops left another murderer

L E F T


----------



## Gr3iz

let's entertain friends tomorrow

B U N T


----------



## 2twenty2

boy underwent new treatment

N E W S


----------



## dotty999

new evidence was surprising

R A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

repetitive arguments spark hatred

P U L P


----------



## dotty999

pupils used lead pencils

R A S P


----------



## Gr3iz

right after supper, pie!

K I S S


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge is seriously stupid

P E C K


----------



## Gr3iz

please entertain cousin Kate

S P O T


----------



## 2twenty2

Shelly put on tights

A C E D


----------



## Gr3iz

acting crazy every day

B A L K


----------



## HyperHenry

Boys are like kings

KING


----------



## Gr3iz

killing is never good

U P O N


----------



## HyperHenry

Use pepper on noodles

PIPE


----------



## 2twenty2

people in Paris executed

G N U S


----------



## Gr3iz

getting new umbrella soon

C O N K


----------



## 2twenty2

car outraced new kawasaki

C R O W


----------



## Gr3iz

cars race on Wednesday

T U B E


----------



## 2twenty2

tribe used beetle eyes

E Y E S


----------



## Gr3iz

even you eat sandwiches

W I F I


----------



## Grey03

Want it from ideas

P O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

pulling out roses eternally

C A N T


----------



## Grey03

candice and nathalie talking

S O F T


----------



## dotty999

she often fed turtles

P E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

pleasant evenings spent together

N I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

no invention caused excitement

G O N E


----------



## Gr3iz

growing old never excites

T U N E


----------



## 2twenty2

the universe needs electrons

N E E D


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody expected elephant droppings

T O P S


----------



## 2twenty2

toys on porch sold

S P O T


----------



## dotty999

she proposed on tv

L I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

little imp needed knife

I M P S


----------



## Gr3iz

infants make poopy stains

M E S S


----------



## 2twenty2

moms enjoy silly sons

M O M S


----------



## Gr3iz

many old men snore

R O U T


----------



## 2twenty2

river otter underwent torture

T O R T


----------



## Gr3iz

tortoise outran rabbit today

B A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

beetles are really keen

K E E N


----------



## Gr3iz

kids eat every night

B O W L


----------



## Grey03

Bees Over Wild Laurel

L I F E


----------



## Gr3iz

little insects feed eagerly

T A L C


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Tacos All Lack Cement

RQET


----------



## Gr3iz

reasonable questions entertained tonight

R E S T


----------



## HyperHenry

rotten evening shows tonight

BEAK


----------



## dotty999

brown eyes appear kind

J I G S

Hi Henry


----------



## HyperHenry

Jaguars in Georgia sweat

NOTE


----------



## dotty999

nobody opened the envelope

N E W T


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing even worked today

J U N K


----------



## 2twenty2

Jerry undercoated new Kia

C O A T


----------



## Gr3iz

coming out against terrorism

S A F E


----------



## HyperHenry

Some animal families evolved

BARK


----------



## Grey03

Boys Are Really Kind 

NCAA


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing can anger aardvarks

Z E R O


----------



## HOBOcs

Zombies Eat Raw Organs

G O L F


----------



## Gr3iz

growing old; life fulfilled

F I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

finally internet needed expanding

P O L E


----------



## Gr3iz

proud of little explorers

B O W L


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

bent over with laughter

M O O N


----------



## dotty999

maybe often or never

D I G S


----------



## Gr3iz

Do I get some?

B A T T


----------



## 2twenty2

bran and toast, thanks

B R A N


----------



## tony.ken49

Better reply at night. 

O S I M 

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Oh Shucks I Missed

A E I O


----------



## Gr3iz

again, everyone's in overload

Q U I T


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Quit Uttering Impossible Theory

B A B Y


----------



## Gr3iz

bananas are basically yellow

N O S E


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Not On Someone Else

A D L V


----------



## Gr3iz

adolescents do less volunteering

K A L E


----------



## HOBOcs

Kids are laughing everywhere

B O O K


----------



## Gr3iz

bullies overtook our kids

V E S T


----------



## simian

Verbum Enim Sapiēns Testis

P I N G


----------



## Gr3iz

putting in new grass

W I N G


----------



## simian

Weeding It Now Gru

F I T A


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen in the Arctic

F F W D


----------



## dotty999

free food was delivered

S R I O


----------



## simian

Sap Returned Input Output

F C Z W


----------



## HOBOcs

Fried Chicken Zippy Wings

G A M E


----------



## Gr3iz

grooms are married everyday

E A C H


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Eastwood as Charlie Humperdink

P D R J


----------



## simian

Pollock Drunk River Juice

M M N E


----------



## dotty999

many may need educating

B U R T


----------



## Gr3iz

builders use real tools

P A N E


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Pam Answers No Everywhere

T O A D


----------



## Gr3iz

time often adds drama

G I R L


----------



## HOBOcs

Get It Right Ladies

B O Y S


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out your sisters

T H E M


----------



## HOBOcs

Time helps every man

L A D Y


----------



## Gr3iz

let's all dig yams!

S O A P


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Sofi Offers Apple Pie

W I N H


----------



## Grey03

Waiting In Nipa Hut

B E N J


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Big Ed Never Jumps


----------



## Grey03

How about the next four letters JIM ?


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

S O R Y


----------



## Grey03

Spicy Oysters Really Od.

P R O B


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Pick Roy over Bob

W X Y Z


----------



## Gr3iz

we X-rayed your zebra

R I N G


----------



## Grey03

Rat Inside Near Gauge

B E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

bring extra supplies tonight

F O R K


----------



## Grey03

Feed Our Rooster Kindly

S A F E


----------



## HOBOcs

Surviving a fearsome event

S O D A


----------



## Grey03

Sold Out Day After

P I C S


----------



## Gr3iz

purchasing ice cream sundae 

D I C E


----------



## Grey03

Dealing Ice Cream Everyday

S P I C


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Spicy Peanut Infested Cake (thought I was going to say spicy peanut ice cream didn't you?)

W U G D

Thanks Gr3iz. My zebra needed a good X-raying.


----------



## Gr3iz

we used grandma's Dodge

T R E S

Any time, Jimmy! ;-)


----------



## Grey03

The Real Estate Sign

I C E D

(I was expecting it Jim haha)


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

I Can't Edit Dictionarys

N T Y C


----------



## Gr3iz

next time you can

E A S Y


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Easy As Saying Yes

P O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

put one shoe there

W H A T


----------



## dotty999

what happened after that

P U N K


----------



## Grey03

pink underwear not known

C L A P


----------



## Gr3iz

clever leprechaun attacks pony

E C H O


----------



## Grey03

Exciting Camping Happens Once

T I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

this is real exciting

G A S P


----------



## Grey03

Gr3iz At School Playing 

B R A T


----------



## dotty999

brown rice adds texture

B O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

bought overpriced real estate

T O O K


----------



## Grey03

Took Olsen One Kiss

R E A D


----------



## Gr3iz

red eggs are dangerous

S O L D


----------



## dotty999

she often lacked dignity

P O S H


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Posting Obviously Shameful History ... no
Please Overlook Sam's Hotpocket ... no
Playing Obo Sometimes Hurts ... I'll go with that one.

A G A I


----------



## Gr3iz

aged gentleman argued intelligently

C A N T


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

*Cain, Able, nasty trouble*

news at 11

F G H J


----------



## Gr3iz

Flash Gordon has jellybeans

B A T H


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Batman And The Hornet

F A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

facts are relatively truthful

L E N D


----------



## dotty999

lets explore new development

C U T S


----------



## Gr3iz

children upset the sitter

P A I R


----------



## dotty999

pretty actress imbibed rum

R A C E


----------



## Gr3iz

racing animals convey excitement

S E X Y


----------



## Grey03

Sexy Emma X-rayed yesterday

B L U R


----------



## Gr3iz

bowling left us restless

C A R D


----------



## Grey03

Candles Are Really Delightful 

L E T S


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Lets Eat That Sandwich 

P R N K


----------



## Gr3iz

public ridicule not kind

U N T O


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Ukrainians Not To Old

G U L F


----------



## dotty999

got up late Friday

B O L T


----------



## Gr3iz

bought our lab treats

B A N E


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Buy A New Empire

S O C K


----------



## Gr3iz

surely ostriches can kick

S I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

singing isn't nothing great

M A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

making a keen edge

C A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

can anybody love loneliness

L O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

leaving on vacation early

N A M E

Is that still you, knuck?


----------



## Grey03

Napping At Museum Exhibit

F I R E


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Friday I Retire Early

B O B O


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out big onions

F L E D


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Flying Low Equals Death

T O R B


----------



## Grey03

Tons Of Road Bikes

C O M B


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Can't overcome my breath 

S H E W


----------



## Gr3iz

see how everyone works

H U R T


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

His Underhand Rock Toss

M I N D


----------



## Gr3iz

many idiots need drugs

O N L Y


----------



## Grey03

One Needs Love Yesterday

H Y P E


----------



## Gr3iz

have you paid everyone?

S H O W


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Steady Howling Of Weenierdogs 

H A M B


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburgers are much better

B U N S


----------



## 2twenty2

bulldog upset Nancy's shack

S H A W


----------



## HOBOcs

Sit here and wait

S T O P


----------



## Gr3iz

stop taking our picture!

G L E E


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Go Long Eagle Eye

M O S B


----------



## 2twenty2

monkey outside, said betty

S A I D


----------



## Gr3iz

South American Indians discovered

F I S H


----------



## Grey03

Fire Island Surely Heating

D E C K


----------



## Grey03

Sorry Jim , I pressed ENTER first


----------



## HOBOcs

No worries - too busy thinking
Done editing check know!

K N O T


----------



## Grey03

Kindly Nap On Tuesday

L O V E



HOBOcs said:


> No worries - too busy thinking
> Done editing check know!


That was fast


----------



## HOBOcs

Left one very early

H O M E


----------



## Grey03

Hiding Omelette Milk Egg

S A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

some animals love elevators

G E A R


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Give ear and reply

A B C D


----------



## Grey03

Always Be Careful Dear

E F G H


----------



## Gr3iz

every farm's got hay

M I N T


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

mint in nice toffees

I J K L


----------



## Gr3iz

I just know less

F I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

flying in Venice, europe

V E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

ventilation exhausts nasty turbulence

A I R Y


----------



## Grey03

Arrived In Rainy Year

C L A S


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Clowns Ladle Absorbs Soup

I G W T


----------



## 2twenty2

i got warts thanks

W A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

want a racing turtle?

C U R E


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

can't understand Rasputin ether

O U C H



2twenty2 said:


> i got warts thanks


From the soup?


----------



## Gr3iz

ostriches usually can't hop

R O O M


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Round Or Oval Mushrooms 

W B Y U


----------



## Gr3iz

we bring you umbrellas

H E R E


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

He's Ever Ridding Everywhere

T O O T


----------



## Gr3iz

there's only one Terminator

M O V E


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

May Overlook Valentine Eggs

P O T S


----------



## Gr3iz

put on the suit

S A L E


----------



## Grey03

Skinny Animal Love Eggplants

P U S H


----------



## Gr3iz

peeking up some hems

F I N K


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Frequently I Need Knowledge

S O T B


----------



## Gr3iz

son of the bride

R A I N


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Right Again It's North

B I N G


----------



## Gr3iz

bring in new guests

L I F T


----------



## Grey03

Loving It's Feeding Time

A W O O


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

A Wolf Often Ovulates 

B A Y P


----------



## Grey03

Back At Yesterday's Party

S U P P


----------



## Mojave66

Send Underwear Please, Pop

G E R D


----------



## Gr3iz

getting everything real dirty

D E C K


----------



## Mojave66

Don't Ever Corner Kittens

R I P E


----------



## Grey03

Ride In Plane Early

S W I M


----------



## Gr3iz

should we invest money?

S U C H


----------



## Mojave66

Search Under Closet Hamper

Z I N C


----------



## Grey03

Zinc Is Not Chemical

R O C K


----------



## Gr3iz

rotten odors can kill

G U Y S


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

gussy up your Sasquatch 

T T A S


----------



## Mojave66

Trump Tweets A Soliloquy

V E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

very eventful night tonight

R A C E


----------



## 2twenty2

rarely are chihuahuas exterminated

E V E N


----------



## Gr3iz

every vet expects neutering

G O N E


----------



## 2twenty2

godzilla obliterated northern europe

T E M P


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

The Empire Makes Paddles

J R M B


----------



## Gr3iz

just read my book

S N U G


----------



## 2twenty2

Sam nudged ugly girl

G I R L


----------



## Gr3iz

getting into relaxed living

H I L L


----------



## Mojave66

Help I'm Literally Lost

B A R D


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Back Ally Road Department 

D O R I


----------



## Gr3iz

don't owls reflect intelligence

W O R K


----------



## Mojave66

We Ordered Real Kryptonite

J U N K


----------



## RT

Just Unleashing New Knowledge
and thus doing so, it appears my top secret clearance with the CIA has come to an abrupt end  :

A G T E


----------



## Gr3iz

another gent talking excitedly

R A P T


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Really Adaptable Part Time - no
Right At Paton Towers - maybe not
Robby Ate Pam's Tart - NEXT
Rubens Are Particularly Tasty - Not my best but lets go with that.

T P A R


----------



## 2twenty2

trump pulled another root

R O O T


----------



## Gr3iz

running over our toys 

W E A R


----------



## HOBOcs

We eat and rest

C O R N


----------



## Gr3iz

car oil replacement necessary

T U R N


----------



## 2twenty2

the usher ran naked

R U T S


----------



## HOBOcs

Right under the sun

C L U B


----------



## Gr3iz

critters live under brush

L I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

liver isn't for teens

T E E N


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Toco Eaten, Edgar Nods

R Q S Z


----------



## 2twenty2

rat quantity scared zillions

D O N E


----------



## Gr3iz

do owls need ears?

C L A P


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken loses another peep

W E T S


----------



## dotty999

we enjoyed the show

C A T S


----------



## 2twenty2

cat attacked the snake

S T E W


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Sound Travels Ever Westward 

P O L L


----------



## Gr3iz

pull on little lever 

G U S T


----------



## Mojave66

Grill Us Some Tuna

Q U I T


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet users interest technicians

O V E R


----------



## Mojave66

Overt Vegans Eat Rice

B U Z Z


----------



## Gr3iz

burrowing under zoo's zebras 

S P U N


----------



## HOBOcs

System provided unusual numbers

C H E F


----------



## Gr3iz

can he ever fight?

T A R T


----------



## dotty999

that's a rare treat

B A L M


----------



## HOBOcs

Be adventurous like me!

H E A T


----------



## Mojave66

Hopefully Eritrea Accepts Totalitarianism

C O V E


----------



## HOBOcs

Can't offer vouchers everyday

B A B Y


----------



## Gr3iz

buying a big yeti

Z E R O


----------



## HOBOcs

Zomba exercises reduces overweight

T R A P

Hey Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanksgiving rates a parade

R A I N

Hey Jim!


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Running Around In Nightgown 

A P L E


----------



## Gr3iz

apple pie lovers, enjoy!

A N T E


----------



## Mojave66

And Now Thor Enters

B R A G


----------



## HOBOcs

Big Rigs are Great!

C O L D


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Could Oil Lube Daises 

S W I P


----------



## Gr3iz

some women ignore politics 

F E E L


----------



## HOBOcs

finding everything easy lately

R O A M


----------



## Mojave66

Rock On, Aussie Mates

T U N E


----------



## Gr3iz

traveling upper New England

B O O K


----------



## Mojave66

Books Own Our Knowledge

G A R B


----------



## Gr3iz

grab a root beer

P I N T


----------



## Mojave66

Polished In No Time

H E E L


----------



## Gr3iz

herbivores eat every leaf

K N O W


----------



## HOBOcs

Kids nap on weekends

W H E N


----------



## Gr3iz

we have eleven nuggets

P O O F


----------



## HOBOcs

Please offer old food

P O O R


----------



## Gr3iz

putting on our raincoats 

D E E R


----------



## HOBOcs

Do elders ever read?

G O O D


----------



## Mojave66

Green Or Orange, Decide

B A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

being a kid's exciting

C A R D


----------



## Grey03

Candy Apple Red Door 

X M A S


----------



## Gr3iz

Xerox machines are slow

B R A D


----------



## HyperHenry

Brats really are disgusting.

HELP


----------



## Gr3iz

He's escaped! Let's pursue!! 

H E A T


----------



## HyperHenry

He escapes at times

RENT


----------



## Gr3iz

repeat exercise nine times

G A M E


----------



## HOBOcs

Good ale means everything

B E E R


----------



## Gr3iz

bitter enemies exact revenge

B A T T


----------



## HOBOcs

Better ask the Taxman

S H O T


----------



## Gr3iz

some hero's on television

N E W S


----------



## HOBOcs

nice evening with siblings

F A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

filming Alaskan kids eating

T I E R


----------



## jenny6

There is enough room

L E F T


----------



## Gr3iz

let's end feud today

W A R M

Hi Jenny! Welcome to the games!


----------



## jenny6

wild ape roaming masked

T A K E

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

there are kittens everywhere

B A T H


----------



## jenny6

barricades at the highway

C O O K


----------



## Gr3iz

crumbs on our knees

B A L K


----------



## HOBOcs

Barbie always liked Ken

D O L L


----------



## Gr3iz

do otters love laughter?

P A I N


----------



## dotty999

panic attacks inflict nervousness

S T E M


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes they eat meat

A U T O


----------



## HOBOcs

Atlantis under the ocean

C L U B


----------



## Gr3iz

children love using bikes

R I D E


----------



## HOBOcs

Racing in Daytona easy

D A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

doodling's a lot easier

T A B S


----------



## HOBOcs

Take a bus sometimes

T R A M


----------



## Gr3iz

there really are Martians

S T A B


----------



## HOBOcs

Some times Aliens bite

S O C K


----------



## Gr3iz

surely orcas can kill

D I N G


----------



## HOBOcs

Do it now guys

G O L D


----------



## Gr3iz

gabbing over long distance 

M I K E


----------



## dotty999

may I kiss everyone? 

S U R E


----------



## Gr3iz

Standing up! Ready everyday! ;-)

Y E A H


----------



## HOBOcs

Yes, Embrace and Hug

K I S S


----------



## Gr3iz

kissing is so sweet

C A N T


----------



## HOBOcs

Can't act naughty tonight

L A T E


----------



## Gr3iz

let's all throw eggs

C O O K


----------



## HOBOcs

canned oysters often kill

H O L E


----------



## Gr3iz

had one last eyeful

C U S P


----------



## HOBOcs

Can't understand stupid people

L I F E


----------



## Gr3iz

lately I feel energized

M O L E


----------



## dotty999

many others lacked empathy

F A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

frogs are in love

H O T S


----------



## RT

Heard other toads snoring

W H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

we have a tie

G R A B


----------



## dotty999

growing rhubarb's almost boring

B A R B


----------



## Gr3iz

bring a root beer

P E R T


----------



## HOBOcs

Please eat right tonight!

C A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

calling all kale eaters

Y U C K


----------



## HOBOcs

You underestimate Canadian kids!

B O W L


----------



## Gr3iz

bowling on white lanes

W O R K


----------



## HOBOcs

We offer rich knowledge

M I N D


----------



## Gr3iz

many Indians never date

S C A M


----------



## dotty999

sunshine can affect mood

B O Y S


----------



## HOBOcs

Bring on your smile!

E Y E S


----------



## Gr3iz

even yetis eat Spam

H O M E


----------



## dotty999

his other motor exploded

N E W S


----------



## Gr3iz

not everybody wants sunshine

C O R K


----------



## HOBOcs

Crying over road kill

R O A D


----------



## Gr3iz

riding on a dragonfly

D I N E


----------



## dotty999

did I need entertaining?

B O N D


----------



## RT

but one needs distractions

N O T E


----------



## dotty999

never on Thursdays evidently

B R A N


----------



## Gr3iz

bring RT another napkin

W I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

what is Nancy doing

W H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

who has a trailer

B O I L


----------



## HOBOcs

Built over in London

S H I P


----------



## RT

She helped identify people

H O B O

(so there, Jim )


----------



## Gr3iz

happiness often boils over

G E L D


----------



## HOBOcs

Great exercise, lying down

M A R K


----------



## Gr3iz

many are really kids

H O B O


----------



## dotty999

he only bought one

S I N S


----------



## Gr3iz

someone is not singing

H A N D


----------



## dotty999

he apparently needed documentation

T O P S


----------



## HOBOcs

Two other people singing

L E F T


----------



## Gr3iz

let's eat fish tonight

E A S Y


----------



## HOBOcs

Eating Atlantic Salmon, Yeah!

F I S H


----------



## Gr3iz

finding information sometimes helps

H A N D


----------



## dotty999

have a nice day

T W I G


----------



## Gr3iz

two women instigated gossip

B E L L


----------



## HOBOcs

Be elegant Lovely Ladies

L A D S


----------



## dotty999

let's all dance suggestively

C O I N


----------



## Gr3iz

children often investigate nature

S N A P


----------



## dotty999

she never accepted presents

F I G S


----------



## HOBOcs

Friends, its gift Season!

G I F T


----------



## Gr3iz

giving is fun, too

D I E T


----------



## dotty999

Dotty is evidently trustworthy 

J O G S


----------



## Gr3iz

just one guess, Sweetheart

W A I T


----------



## dotty999

We're all infinite treasures!  

G L U E


----------



## Gr3iz

gluttons love useless excess 

M A L T


----------



## HOBOcs

Milk and lottsa Tea

R A I N


----------



## Gr3iz

ratings are important numbers

R I N G


----------



## HOBOcs

Rain is not good

S N O W


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes no one wins

O P E N


----------



## HOBOcs

Only People Editing News

F A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

farts are keen edged

D R O P


----------



## RT

depression rarely offers pleasure

P A I N


----------



## Gr3iz

patients are in need

D R U G


----------



## dotty999

Dotty rarely uses glue

B R I G


----------



## Gr3iz

blueberries ripen in gardens

W I N S


----------



## RT

waffles intrinsically need syrup

S O A K


----------



## dotty999

she offered a key

T A K E


----------



## RT

though all know experience

F A T E


----------



## Gr3iz

farmers actively till earth

P U M P


----------



## dotty999

people understandably may panic

C O M B


----------



## Gr3iz

chomp on my bones

P I N K


----------



## RT

people indeed need kindness

S C A R


----------



## Gr3iz

some can actually read

C O R D


----------



## RT

countless others raise doubts

P U K E


----------



## Gr3iz

people use kinetic energy

S P O T


----------



## RT

some people often travel

P I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

picnicking in New England

F A C T


----------



## RT

found artifacts certainly target

D I G S


----------



## Gr3iz

don't ignore grandma's sayings

H E M P


----------



## RT

hopefully everyone manages pressure

M E D S


----------



## Gr3iz

My Edsel doesn't start

R E A L


----------



## RT

real elephants are large

F A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

fires are killing everything

Y O U R


----------



## dotty999

you obviously undressed rapidly

L I S T


----------



## Gr3iz

lonely individuals should talk

D I N E


----------



## RT

don't incite needless expectations
I T C H


----------



## Gr3iz

icing turns children happy

R U I N


----------



## HOBOcs

right under it's nose

L I P S


----------



## Gr3iz

Look! It's pointing south!

T A P E


----------



## HOBOcs

Take a peek, East!

W E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

We eat steak tonight!

S C A T


----------



## HOBOcs

Steak, corn and tomatoes

F O O D


----------



## Gr3iz

friends often offer drinks

C O K E


----------



## RT

coffee often kindles energy

F O N D


----------



## Gr3iz

found our new dog

L A S S


----------



## 2twenty2

looking after sises stereo

Q U I P


----------



## dotty999

quite unusual ink pattern

B A R B


----------



## Gr3iz

big apple red balloon

C U L P


----------



## 2twenty2

could use lipstick probably

D R U M


----------



## Gr3iz

Do robins use machetes?

S H O W


----------



## 2twenty2

snow has orange water

T I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

today I've not eaten

P O P E


----------



## 2twenty2

Pope's office painted evergreen

Q U I P


----------



## Gr3iz

quit using incompetent people

O V E R


----------



## 2twenty2

over ventilated every room

P A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

people are like elephants

T H A T


----------



## 2twenty2

trucks have already tailgated

U B E R


----------



## Gr3iz

users beg extra rewards

P I K E


----------



## 2twenty2

people in Korea executed

T O M B


----------



## Gr3iz

the other man barfed

Y U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

you usually could kick

M I L E


----------



## Gr3iz

my intelligence lacks experience

G O A T


----------



## 2twenty2

got out another trap

T R A P


----------



## Gr3iz

try renting a Porsche

G O O F


----------



## 2twenty2

goose offered otter food

H I N D


----------



## Gr3iz

he is nobody's dummy

B A T H


----------



## 2twenty2

barbeque's are too hot

C H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

can't handle anchovies tonight

P L O D


----------



## 2twenty2

people love old donkeys

M O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

military operations require efficiency

J U S T


----------



## 2twenty2

Jacob used steroids tonight

B A D E


----------



## dotty999

Brief adventures do excite

D E F T


----------



## Gr3iz

doesn't everything feel tender?

G R A B


----------



## 2twenty2

giant rabbit attacked bat

H E F T


----------



## Gr3iz

how's everyone feeling today?

P O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

parrot overtook kangaroo eventually

B I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

both iguanas together eternally

P O L L


----------



## 2twenty2

penguin outsmarted little lobster

A T O L


----------



## Gr3iz

acid trip on LSD

J O H N


----------



## HOBOcs

Just One Happy Nerd

B A L L


----------



## Gr3iz

bring a little levity

D R U M


----------



## RT

don't run unless motivated

C A R P


----------



## Gr3iz

can't appreciate religious propaganda

T E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

testing every Studebaker tonight

U S E R


----------



## HOBOcs

Users sometimes earn rewards

B L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

beer lost unique effervescence

C H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

call home at ten

M I N T


----------



## 2twenty2

Marie's iguana nipped Terri

N E W T


----------



## Gr3iz

now everybody wants tacos

C A G E


----------



## 2twenty2

can another gorilla escape

D O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

does one understand regulations?

G I R L


----------



## 2twenty2

got injured running late

H E A L


----------



## Gr3iz

hope everybody's alright lately

E V I L


----------



## 2twenty2

everyone voted in liberals

F O A L


----------



## Gr3iz

fear of algebra lives

P O S T


----------



## 2twenty2

pink oyster started trouble

Q U I P


----------



## Gr3iz

quietly uttering individual prayers

C H A P


----------



## 2twenty2

calling help attracted police

D O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

do other teenagers evolve

U S E R


----------



## 2twenty2

uber sued every rider

V E T S


----------



## Gr3iz

various entertainers today stink!

K N A P


----------



## 2twenty2

kids nabbed another pigeon

L I S P


----------



## dotty999

lets insist she pays

V O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

very often, trains excite

P O R T


----------



## 2twenty2

police ordered red tulips

R I S K


----------



## Gr3iz

real intelligent students know

H E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

hope everyone acted rationally

I C O N


----------



## Gr3iz

I can order nachos

P A I R


----------



## 2twenty2

place another in reverse

B U N T


----------



## Gr3iz

bill us next Tuesday

T H E M


----------



## 2twenty2

try hoisting eleven monkeys

U B E R


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly bugs eat roaches

B I L E


----------



## 2twenty2

bulldog impeded little elves

C E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

cancel everybody's next trip

R A F T


----------



## 2twenty2

rooster attacked five turtles

S I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

someone invented nuclear energy

B Y T E


----------



## 2twenty2

believed you tried everything

C U B A


----------



## Gr3iz

cats usually behave arrogantly

S K I T


----------



## 2twenty2

Stanley Kubrick ingested tripe

T O R N


----------



## RT

Tigers often roam nocturnally

C L A W


----------



## 2twenty2

crows like attacking wrens

B O A T


----------



## RT

Badboys often attract trouble

W R E N

howdy, *2t2


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey RT! 

why run entire network

Y U T E


----------



## Gr3iz

you usually talk exhaustively

P O R N


----------



## 2twenty2

paul opposed running north

Q U I T


----------



## Gr3iz

quilted underwear is terrible

S C A M


----------



## 2twenty2

should cars attract men

T A P S


----------



## Gr3iz

take another picture soon

L I K E


----------



## 2twenty2

likable Irene kicked Edna

M O T H


----------



## Gr3iz

men often threaten harm

D R O P


----------



## 2twenty2

dead raccoon's odor, putrid

O D O R


----------



## Gr3iz

our daughter ordered ravioli

L O I N


----------



## 2twenty2

living on island now

M I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

maybe I've talked enough

T H E Y


----------



## 2twenty2

they heard every yelp

Y E L P


----------



## dotty999

young elephants like playing

J O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

jokesters outperformed karaoke everywhere

C H I P


----------



## Gr3iz

can hipsters improve politics

H A W K


----------



## 2twenty2

helping another wandering klutz

N E A T


----------



## Gr3iz

now everyone's asking that

I S L E


----------



## 2twenty2

i saw legal execution

J O I N


----------



## Gr3iz

just one invention needed

H O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

have others loved ducks?

I N N S


----------



## Gr3iz

I've no news. Sorry ...

L I N T


----------



## 2twenty2

living in new town

T O W N


----------



## Gr3iz

there once was nothing

G A R B


----------



## 2twenty2

grab another red banana

H O R N


----------



## Gr3iz

have one right now

B R A G


----------



## 2twenty2

boating races attract girls

C H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

cold hotdogs are terrible!

B U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

butcher used carving knife

C Y S T


----------



## Gr3iz

can you see tulips

R O S E


----------



## 2twenty2

roses outside showing effects

S W A T


----------



## Gr3iz

she walked across town

K I S S


----------



## 2twenty2

kissing isn't silly stuff

L O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

let's open presents early

C O N E


----------



## 2twenty2

could only nab egg

D R E W


----------



## Gr3iz

do robots ever worry?

S O F A


----------



## 2twenty2

stripping orangutan felt awkward

T W O S


----------



## Gr3iz

this was one side

D O L E


----------



## dotty999

Dotty obviously likes everyone 

T W I G


----------



## Gr3iz

the wizard is glowing!

B A T H


----------



## dotty999

bought a turquoise handbag

D A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

Dotty almost mystified everyone

E V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

even vermin eat rats

B L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

boy loved ugly eel

C L O T


----------



## Gr3iz

clowns love old trucks

F E L T


----------



## 2twenty2

friends ended love triangle

L O V E


----------



## dotty999

life's often very entertaining

B A N K


----------



## Gr3iz

barking animals are killers

E A R N


----------



## 2twenty2

(B A N K - barking animals *are* killers?)

easterners are red necks

R E D S


----------



## Gr3iz

Oooops! Beetles are not killers ... ;-)

real engineers don't sleep

M O R E


----------



## 2twenty2

mowed over red eagle

N I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

not in the evening

C O P Y


----------



## 2twenty2

could only play yesterday

W O N T


----------



## Gr3iz

we often need time

T U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

they usually consumed knackwurst

H O G S


----------



## Gr3iz

horned owls go silently

C L U B


----------



## 2twenty2

crazy loon upset beagle

D R A W


----------



## Gr3iz

don't run around wet

S O F A


----------



## dotty999

she often felt anxious

T O A D


----------



## 2twenty2

transporting ox and dog

G R I T


----------



## Gr3iz

gyrating right in time

R A M P


----------



## 2twenty2

rocket attempted moon pass

F I N D


----------



## RT

found information, not disclosure

H A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

how anyone could know

B A R D


----------



## Gr3iz

black and red dress

D O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

danny ordered red kawasaki

E B B S


----------



## Gr3iz

everyone brought BBQ sauce

I R O N


----------



## 2twenty2

Iris roasted onions nightly

J O K E


----------



## Gr3iz

just one kangaroo entered

C O R E


----------



## 2twenty2

cherries on rice, excellent

R I C E


----------



## Gr3iz

rickshaws in Central Europe?

C A S E


----------



## 2twenty2

can any seagull escape

B R I E


----------



## Gr3iz

burglary rates increasing everywhere

C H I P


----------



## 2twenty2

cops hoping intel pays

P A Y S


----------



## dotty999

people annoy you sometimes

M A T H


----------



## 2twenty2

monkeys are tremendously hip

D O T S


----------



## Gr3iz

don't overlook the sewers

P I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

police inside car knew

R A Z E


----------



## Gr3iz

rarely are zebras entertained

N E A P


----------



## 2twenty2

nearly everyone attended play

W R I T


----------



## Gr3iz

we're really interested, teacher

S W A B


----------



## 2twenty2

shall we attack britain

T A R N


----------



## Gr3iz

there's another rude neighbor!

S C U D


----------



## 2twenty2

sergeant captured Uruguay dictator

S T A M


----------



## Gr3iz

some tigers are maneaters

C A M P


----------



## 2twenty2

can a monkey pout

P O U T


----------



## Gr3iz

put on underwear tonight

G I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

getting invited verifies error

H O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

has Oscar showered tonight?

S K I P


----------



## 2twenty2

silly kangaroo is pink

*P I N K*


----------



## Gr3iz

prince is next king

H A R D


----------



## 2twenty2

hawks are really dumb

D U M B


----------



## Gr3iz

dense users make boo-boos

S O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

seals only like dolphins

O N L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

our niece loves you

G U L P


----------



## 2twenty2

Gerry's uncle loves Paula

L O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

let's omit vitamins entirely

B R I E


----------



## 2twenty2

buying rickshaws is expensive

S H A W


----------



## Gr3iz

someone has a whip

M A C H


----------



## 2twenty2

my aunt called hitler

A U N T


----------



## Gr3iz

all unions need termination

F I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

feline in Venice expired

G O U T


----------



## Gr3iz

going on undersea tour

Y U L E


----------



## 2twenty2

*yellow* urchins lived everywhere

B A B E


----------



## Gr3iz

Bill and Betty eloped

O N L Y


----------



## 2twenty2

only nineteen losses yesterday

P O N E


----------



## Gr3iz

people once needed effigies

P I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

police in Newport, knew

B L U E


----------



## Gr3iz

big lovable unicorns exist

M A R T


----------



## RT

many are really tired

T O R N


----------



## Gr3iz

tornadoes often ruin nature

K E P T


----------



## 2twenty2

keep every pet today

F I S H


----------



## RT

found instructions surprisingly helpful

R E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

raging elephant attacked dingo

D I N G


----------



## Gr3iz

do I need groceries?

V I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

vacuumed Ian's car everyday

W E D S


----------



## Gr3iz

we'll eat delicious steaks

R A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

rarely are newts touchable

N E W T


----------



## RT

Nobody ever wants that

G N A T


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin RT!

going nude attracts teasing 

N U D E


----------



## RT

Mr 2t2...And an early morning it is, but in my case it's a very late night ...

nukes unfortunately damages everything

Z E R O


----------



## 2twenty2

Ah, burning the midnite oil are yah. 

zebra eats regurgitated ostrich

E A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

even ants train soldiers

N E O N


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody enjoys old nectarines

P A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

playing a winning number

M O T H


----------



## RT

Mothra often terrified Hiroshima

D U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

ducks unlimited chose knowledge

B U L L


----------



## Gr3iz

big ugly lummox lounged

D I G S


----------



## 2twenty2

did I go senile? 

E N D S


----------



## RT

Naw.... 
umm, what r' were we talking about...?
Oh!

everyone necessarily denies senility

V O I D


----------



## 2twenty2

very old Ibis died

W H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

who had a toupee? 

S C O W


----------



## RT

Scarecrows could overtake worlds,,,
(but not right now, heh, heh, evil plan and all  )

F E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

friday, everyone attacked Randy 

C R O W


----------



## RT

QUOTE="2twenty2, post: 9538880, member: 71597"]friday, everyone attached Randy /QUOTE]

That's either the best thing, or the worst thing you ever posted  

Crows rarely overturn worlds
(but ya never know)

C O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

Note: "attached" typo . should have been "attacked".

crows outmaneuvered Randy's kia  (i'm on a roll)

C A R T


----------



## RT

I reckon so, you're on a roll... but 

Comments aren't Randy's thing.
_(believe I just lied to myself)_

L I E D


----------



## Gr3iz

let's independently eat dinner

C L U B


----------



## 2twenty2

crow lived under boathouse

A C T S


----------



## RT

all crows trend smartly

A R T Y


----------



## Gr3iz

auto racing throughout year!

M U T T


----------



## RT

most understand that thought

C U R E


----------



## Gr3iz

can ukuleles really entertain?

C H I P


----------



## 2twenty2

cows hid inside porch

C L I P


----------



## Gr3iz

churches let in perverts

I N T O


----------



## 2twenty2

ingenious notion took over

T O O K


----------



## Gr3iz

ten owls over Kansas

M A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

monkeys are smoking hash

H A S H


----------



## RT

hardly anyone seems high

S I G H


----------



## 2twenty2

someone is getting high

D I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

do it now everyone!

P O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

police offense utterly revolting

T R E Y


----------



## Gr3iz

they revolt every year

S P R Y


----------



## 2twenty2

stupid police raced yesterday

R A C E


----------



## Gr3iz

raccoons are cautious everyday

Y O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

yak outsmarted uakari recently

T H E M


----------



## Gr3iz

trains have electric motors

T U B E


----------



## 2twenty2

transplanted unusual blue evergreen

D R A Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Donald read about you

V I E W


----------



## 2twenty2

vixen interviewed every woman

W O M B


----------



## Gr3iz

women often mind babies

S E L F


----------



## 2twenty2

silly elf liked furbies 

F L E D


----------



## Gr3iz

five lesbians entered Disneyland 

D O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

dubious officer used rifle

R I F E


----------



## Gr3iz

reading is fundamental everywhere

D I N G


----------



## dotty999

drawings included nude gypsies

G U L P


----------



## Gr3iz

growing up loving puppies

D A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

dane acquired shabby house

P O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

people own real estate

L I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

lisa is very elegant

F A D E


----------



## Gr3iz

forget all daily events

A B L E


----------



## dotty999

a blue lamp exploded

B O N D


----------



## Gr3iz

bring on next dancer

U N I T


----------



## 2twenty2

using nitro is treacherous

C O D E


----------



## Gr3iz

Can old dogs exercise?

B O O K


----------



## 2twenty2

bees over Ontario killed

S E W N


----------



## Gr3iz

she eventually wore nothing

R I P E


----------



## 2twenty2

rattlesnake inside pipe exterminated

S A T E


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes art teachers exercise

F I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

firefighter insisted nobody died

D I E D


----------



## Gr3iz

do Italians ever dance?

R O T E


----------



## 2twenty2

rioting outside Toledo ended

L I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

let's invite the exes

P R E Y


----------



## 2twenty2

pretty Rita eyed Yvon

R I T A


----------



## Gr3iz

rolling into the arena

S A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

Sally acted very energetic

T O N E


----------



## Gr3iz

this one's not edible

H O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

heard only loud drumming

D R U M


----------



## RT

Don't rodents usually migrate?

S K I P


----------



## 2twenty2

simians killed innocent people

T A M E


----------



## Gr3iz

take a math exam

S E L F


----------



## RT

someone else left first

F L E W


----------



## Gr3iz

fewer leaves every winter

P A C T


----------



## 2twenty2

promising actor canceled training

R E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

real estate needs tending

L A N D


----------



## 2twenty2

loving another new day

D R A M


----------



## Gr3iz

do rats analyze mazes?

S O N S


----------



## 2twenty2

sour onions need salt

T O O N


----------



## Gr3iz

tuning out old news

T I L E


----------



## 2twenty2

turtles in love everywhere

U P E D


----------



## Gr3iz

underweight panda eats dinner

M A H A


----------



## 2twenty2

mice aren't happy anyhow

N O D E


----------



## Gr3iz

northern osprey defeat eaglets

K I D S


----------



## 2twenty2

kangaroos infected dead snake

L E W D


----------



## Gr3iz

let's eat white doughnuts

S I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

singing is naturally good

G O O D


----------



## Gr3iz

going out on drive

B L U E


----------



## RT

better look under everything

B O M B


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out my boots

S T A B


----------



## 2twenty2

steal the apple bowl

C U R L


----------



## Gr3iz

chair upholstery's really lovely

S O F A


----------



## dotty999

she offered further advice

C O M A


----------



## RT

cadets often must adapt

P E E R


----------



## 2twenty2

policeman experienced early retirement

H Y P E


----------



## Gr3iz

has your policy expired?

O L D E


----------



## 2twenty2

outside lonely deer emerged

B R E D


----------



## Gr3iz

beetles really eat dung

L U N G


----------



## 2twenty2

laughing until nobody giggled

P O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

pulled out some threads 

O G R E


----------



## 2twenty2

orange gown really elegant 

P I P E


----------



## Gr3iz

pets inspire people everyday

C A R E


----------



## RT

could aliens really exist?

S P A C E


----------



## Gr3iz

Four letters, Randy ... 1...2...3...4 ;-)


----------



## RT

Hmm, that sounds like an ominous countdown, Mark 
but ya got me again 
I'm not quite sure how to proceed....
but I could try

T H I S


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought it was a count up ... ;-)

the house is silent

C L O P


----------



## RT

yes indeed, I was in Arabic, or possibly Japanese mode there 
i mean right to left reading 
But no offense meant, to anyone. made a mistake, won't be the first nor the last 

countdowns lead only professionals 

F I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

Firstly, I read English ... ;-)

P U N K


----------



## 2twenty2

planet uninhabited, now kaput

M U T E


----------



## Gr3iz

many unusual thoughts expound

W A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

why are Incas nude?

N U D E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody uses dirty envelopes

H I C K


----------



## RT

hockey is certainly kooky

P L A Y


----------



## 2twenty2

police lockup another yegg

Y E G G


----------



## Gr3iz

your ego got going

I D E A


----------



## 2twenty2

irate doctor extremely angry

J U R Y


----------



## Gr3iz

jellybeans usually require yellow

S A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

salads aren't very expensive

T U N A


----------



## Gr3iz

they used new artillery

B U R B


----------



## 2twenty2

builder used red brick

C R A B


----------



## Gr3iz

can real acid burn?

S I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

swan ingested nutty gnat

G N A T


----------



## Gr3iz

girls need a teacher

N O O N


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody outsmarted old Nick

O V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

old vole eats radishes

S H I N


----------



## 2twenty2

should Honda invite Nissan?

W E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

we expected no trouble

K E E L


----------



## 2twenty2

kid eventually entered Labrador

M O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

most obnoxious vehicle ever

B E A K


----------



## 2twenty2

bear entered another kiosk

C H O W


----------



## Gr3iz

children have one wish

H A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

harry arrived riding kangaroo

L E W D


----------



## Gr3iz

let's eat wild duck

M A I D


----------



## 2twenty2

missing ape in Denmark

Q U I T


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet undergrads imply trust

S P U R


----------



## dotty999

some possibly understand russian

F R O G


----------



## Gr3iz

free rides offered graciously

T R O T


----------



## 2twenty2

tiger rode on trailer

R O D E


----------



## Gr3iz

roll on deodorant excels

P H E W


----------



## 2twenty2

police have executed warrant

H A V E


----------



## Gr3iz

haters are venomous excrement!

B L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

bees lived under eave

C L O G


----------



## Gr3iz

children love our goldfish

O K A Y


----------



## 2twenty2

orangutan killed another yak

Y A K S


----------



## Gr3iz

your aunt knows something

S A C K


----------



## RT

some animals can kill

C A S E


----------



## 2twenty2

can a snake equate?

T U N E


----------



## Gr3iz

these units need enlightenment

D U T Y


----------



## 2twenty2

does university train yeomen

F I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

flooding in New England

S H O E


----------



## 2twenty2

some horses out eating

L A C E


----------



## Lanctus

lately am considering exile

H A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

has anyone thanked someone

P L U G


----------



## 2twenty2

Penelope loves ugly guys

U G L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

usually girls love you

L A N E


----------



## 2twenty2

laughing at Nicks expense

N I C K


----------



## HOBOcs

Nothing I can't Kiss

K I S S


----------



## 2twenty2

kangaroo is still small

L I P S


----------



## Gr3iz

let's initiate police search

F I N D


----------



## Lanctus

Frothing Indignation Now Daily

B A S S


----------



## Gr3iz

bring another soda soon

A G E S


----------



## 2twenty2

another gorilla escaped scrutiny

B A D E


----------



## Gr3iz

building a dog elevator

T O G A


----------



## 2twenty2

the officer grew agitated 

G R E W


----------



## Gr3iz

guesses reveal everyone's wishes

S I G N


----------



## 2twenty2

should i get naked? 

N O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

not one person's eating

G I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

going inside for toffee

H U E S


----------



## Gr3iz

healthy users eschew sugar 

C L O P


----------



## 2twenty2

canada lost one plane

D R A B


----------



## Gr3iz

do rats act batty?

G L I B


----------



## 2twenty2

godzilla loves indian blood

H E F T


----------



## Gr3iz

he even fought tigers

B U T T


----------



## 2twenty2

brush under the train

C H I N


----------



## Gr3iz

Chinese have interesting names

C A R E


----------



## 2twenty2

can a robot eat?

R O B O


----------



## Gr3iz

riding our bus onward

S P U N


----------



## 2twenty2

show played until midnight

T O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

Tom often understood Russian

C O L T


----------



## 2twenty2

can one like thyme

P I K E


----------



## Gr3iz

piling in Karen's Escort

R A T H


----------



## 2twenty2

raved about the hat

S H U N


----------



## Gr3iz

sun hid until noon

S O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

santa's outfit mocked everywhere

T U B E


----------



## Gr3iz

they used big elephants

C O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

caught old kangaroo escaping

D U L L


----------



## RT

Dracula usually loves ladies

B L A H


----------



## 2twenty2

Bela Lugosi adores halloween

B A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

bring another turkey sandwich

F I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

friendly iguana now dead

W A R S


----------



## Gr3iz

we aren't really sure

R A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

ranting about nothing tonight

S H I P


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes hunger is painful

H A R P


----------



## RT

harpies always repel people

W O R D


----------



## Gr3iz

we ordered Reader's Digest

H E R B


----------



## 2twenty2

halloween event required bats








G A P E


----------



## Gr3iz

good athletes practice exercising

C U B E


----------



## RT

could underlings become executives?

P A I D


----------



## 2twenty2

played another international dvd

R A M P


----------



## Gr3iz

rarely are measles pleasant

U N I T


----------



## dotty999

uniforms now include turbans

S I Z E


----------



## 2twenty2

Susan is zigzagging everywhere

T R I M


----------



## Gr3iz

taking rides in motorhomes

H O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

houseboats on mississippi ended

B O A T


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out another tart

A L U M


----------



## RT

all lemurs ultimately mate

M A T E


----------



## 2twenty2

Maseratis are terribly expensive

C O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

cops offer speeding tickets

S I R E


----------



## 2twenty2

stop interfering, Rob expressed

T H O R


----------



## RT

Three hours of rest..._>sigh<_

N A P S


----------



## Gr3iz

not another police series!

W A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

what a sporty Honda

W H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

we have a treat

N I G H


----------



## 2twenty2

nine Indians got high

P O U T


----------



## Gr3iz

pack our umbrellas tonight

C I T E


----------



## 2twenty2

can't invert the electricity

D U N G


----------



## Gr3iz

do unicorns need glasses?

N O T E


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody omitted the ending

P O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

put out some treats

P I E S


----------



## 2twenty2

pie is especially sweet

R A M P


----------



## Gr3iz

rolling artillery makes potholes

C L O T


----------



## 2twenty2

can lions outlive tigers?

L I O N


----------



## Gr3iz

let's investigate our neighbors

I C O N


----------



## 2twenty2

i caught one neighbor

J I L T


----------



## Gr3iz

jilted in love triangle

D I N T


----------



## dotty999

Dotty is never troubled

P O R K


----------



## Gr3iz

putting on red Keds

S C A M


----------



## 2twenty2

suspicious captain at marina

S E A S


----------



## Gr3iz

snake eats another snake

P L A N


----------



## 2twenty2

plane landed after nighttime

H E W N


----------



## dotty999

his ears were numb

B O N D


----------



## Gr3iz

blood on new dominoes

P O N E


----------



## 2twenty2

people only needed eggs

E G G S


----------



## Gr3iz

even gentlemen go swimming

L O S T


----------



## 2twenty2

like only sweet things

O N L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

our nephew left yesterday

Y O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

your official user record

U S E R


----------



## Gr3iz

umbrellas should expect rain

H I G H


----------



## dotty999

he is getting help


P U L P


----------



## Gr3iz

please use less pepper

S A L T


----------



## RT

snow arrives late tonight

S N O W


----------



## 2twenty2

Santa now over Washington

E L F S


----------



## Gr3iz

even lovers find solitude

P A T H


----------



## 2twenty2

police attacked the hippies

C O P S


----------



## Gr3iz

can old people smell?

K E Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

kangaroo's ending yesterday, solved

L I M E


----------



## Gr3iz

living in Middle Earth

C A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

can a llama love?

L O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

lions oppose veldt extinction

L E S T


----------



## RT

Lois expected Superman's technique

G A S P


----------



## Gr3iz

going against standard protocol

T E A K


----------



## 2twenty2

Texan executed another kingfisher

U B E R


----------



## Gr3iz

under beds everything remains

N E E D


----------



## 2twenty2

Ned enjoyed eating dates

E A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

even aliens take showers

T E R M


----------



## 2twenty2

the exterminator radiated mouse

S P I G


----------



## Gr3iz

some people ignore golf

S Y N C


----------



## RT

So you're not concerned?

G A M E


----------



## Gr3iz

Germans are mechanical experts

H O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

has our universe reversed?

K N E W


----------



## Gr3iz

kites need easterly winds

I D E A


----------



## RT

I don't expect answers

T A L K


----------



## Gr3iz

take a look, kid

M U S T


----------



## 2twenty2

many used sharp tines

T I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

the Internet never ends

W A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

will any snow happen?

S N O W


----------



## Gr3iz

some need one warning

T I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

tics in Cairns kill

V I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

very interesting news, everybody

C A R P


----------



## 2twenty2

can a robot puke?

R O B O


----------



## Gr3iz

reading our book online 

K I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

karaoke is not dumb

D U M B


----------



## dotty999

Dotty usually makes bloomers!

R A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

rotten apples smell horrible

S O D A


----------



## 2twenty2

somebody offered Dotty awards

D O T T


----------



## Gr3iz

don't open this today

S L O W


----------



## RT

she likes other women

F A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

find another southbound train

C L A P


----------



## dotty999

certain ladies appear provocative

D I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

do I need exercise?

T U R K


----------



## 2twenty2

they used rickety kites

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

usually sick eagles die

H O P E


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry overlooked possible escape

G O A D


----------



## Gr3iz

going out at dinnertime 

F I L M


----------



## 2twenty2

filming inside last minivan

MINI


----------



## Gr3iz

many Indians need iodine

A B L E


----------



## 2twenty2

another barbie lost eyes

B A R B


----------



## Gr3iz

balls are rolling backwards 

H A N G


----------



## RT

Happy aunts never gossip

C L I P


----------



## Gr3iz

children love independent play

S O C K


----------



## 2twenty2

susan often cooked krill

B R O W


----------



## RT

but Randy often weeps

W I S H


----------



## Gr3iz

we indulge Santa's helpers

T H E M


----------



## dotty999

they have everlasting memories

C U R B


----------



## Gr3iz

children usually react belligerently 

O P E N


----------



## RT

often people enjoy nuts

S W I M


----------



## Gr3iz

some women imitate men

P O U R


----------



## dotty999

perhaps others understand Randy? 

G R I N


----------



## Gr3iz

gone riding in November

T I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

Tombstone is not Eldorado

W E S T


----------



## dotty999

we expected special treatment

C O M B


----------



## Gr3iz

check out my bike!

P L E A


----------



## 2twenty2

Paul left early again

L E F T


----------



## Gr3iz

lions eat food together

W I T H


----------



## 2twenty2

Why isn't this hot?

T H I S


----------



## Gr3iz

times have improved, slightly

S N O T


----------



## 2twenty2

snots not on table

P U K E


----------



## Gr3iz

people use keys everyday

S P A T


----------



## RT

Sally poached another trout

T R A P


----------



## Gr3iz

tigers rarely attack people

G U Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

Gerry used Yvan's shotgun

Y V A N


----------



## Gr3iz

your vices are notorious

B A B Y


----------



## 2twenty2

bought a bubblegum yesterday

C A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

can anyone send help?

G O O D


----------



## 2twenty2

George oiled Olive's Dodge

F O I L


----------



## Gr3iz

fools only invest lavishly 

O U C H


----------



## 2twenty2

oceanographer uncovered crustacean's habitat

C R A B


----------



## Gr3iz

can rabbits arrange balloons?

F A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

five alternative vendors expelled 

V E N D


----------



## Gr3iz

various entertainers need donations

S H O P


----------



## RT

some hippies owned pipes

P O S H


----------



## Gr3iz

pipes only serviced hash

S E E D


----------



## 2twenty2

should everyone expect doping

D O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

do old people exist?

M I N E


----------



## RT

Mayans, Incas knew Everything

W A R P


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, Randy. We know that *knew *sounds like it begins with "N", but ...


----------



## RT

(oh...riiight )
must i notice everything?

W A R P


----------



## 2twenty2

What, another raunchy picture!

T H A W


----------



## Gr3iz

that happened at work!

A U T O


----------



## RT

another unusual thing occurred

M I S T


----------



## Gr3iz

my in-laws sent thanks

T R I O


----------



## 2twenty2

the robber ingested opium

R O B S


----------



## dotty999

rare oportunities bring satisfaction

C O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

carrying our radio everywhere

R E S T


----------



## RT

Rodger expected some time-out

R A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

Richard acts insane nowadays

A C T S


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Richard acts insane nowadays


[now we all know you meant to say Randy instead of Richard there 
's'allright you'll get it next time ]

all cats think something

T H U S


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> now we all know you meant to say Randy instead of Richard there
> 's'allright you'll get it next time ]


To tell the truth I did have Randy there but I didn't know how you would take that so I changed it to Richard.


----------



## RT

Well, Mr 2, it's common knowledge I verge on the insane...
but I'll thank you not to tell anyone else about it


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Well, Mr 2, it's common knowledge I verge on the insane...
> but I'll thank you not to tell anyone else about it


My lips are sealed


----------



## RT

Allrighty then! (thanks, phew!!) I feel soo much better!

So I think the last posted, game-wise was

T H U S


----------



## 2twenty2

The hunter used scents

S H U T


----------



## Gr3iz

she hurt us terribly

G R A N


----------



## RT

Grandma recently announced news

N E W S


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody ever wants spinach

B A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

bubbles are causing kinks

K I N K


----------



## Gr3iz

keep inspiring needy kids

M A G I


----------



## 2twenty2

monkeys are going insane

N O E L


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody owns eleven lampposts

W A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

winters at Santa's house

S H A W


----------



## Gr3iz

some humans are weird!

T H U D


----------



## 2twenty2

teacher hid under desk

H O M E


----------



## Gr3iz

have one more eggnog

D A R T


----------



## 2twenty2

doing another race tomorrow

R A C E


----------



## Gr3iz

running a circular event

G I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

grandpa insured fifty tractors

B O W S


----------



## dotty999

boys often wear shirts

F I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

found interesting new employment

N I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody inspected Cathy's KIA

W H O O


----------



## Gr3iz

who has one onion

S E A M


----------



## 2twenty2

Santa experienced another mistake

T U P E


----------



## Gr3iz

the ukulele player expired

S T E P


----------



## 2twenty2

Santa took every precaution

B U S H


----------



## Gr3iz

bring us some hash

O N C E


----------



## HOBOcs

One naughty Christmas evening

Y E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

Years expire annually. Really.

T I M E


----------



## 2twenty2

The imp manifested evil

EVIL


----------



## Gr3iz

even vile individuals love

S O N G


----------



## 2twenty2

Singing opera not great

T H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

trucks have automatic transmissions

H A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

has anyone smoked hashish

S M O K


----------



## RT

someone mimicked Obi-wan Kenobi 

and may the

F O R K

be with you


----------



## 2twenty2

for once Randy knew

G O N G


----------



## Gr3iz

gophers only need grass

R O A M


----------



## 2twenty2

Randy omitted another message

S T I R


----------



## Gr3iz

start this in reverse

C A R E


----------



## 2twenty2

can aardvarks really eat

D O V E


----------



## dotty999

Dotty's obviously very english 

S H U N


----------



## Gr3iz

she has unwashed nickers ... ;-)

S P A R


----------



## 2twenty2

she played another round

T E E N


----------



## Gr3iz

they entertained every night

M A C E


----------



## 2twenty2

Mark ate cheese everyday 

W E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

we'll eventually need therapy

D A T A


----------



## 2twenty2

Dried apricots taste awful

S T E P


----------



## HOBOcs

She tried eating peaches

P E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

priest expected at revival

Q U I D


----------



## HOBOcs

I'm
Questioning User's Intelligence Daily

D U M B


----------



## Gr3iz

does "user" mean brainless?

D O L T


----------



## 2twenty2

Dotty owns lavish tiara

O W N S


----------



## Gr3iz

out west, nobody sneezes

E V E N


----------



## 2twenty2

even vampires eat nuts

F I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

finally, i reverse everything

C H A D


----------



## dotty999

could heaven accomodate Dotty?

S H I P


----------



## Gr3iz

she has infinite patience

H Y P E


----------



## 2twenty2

How's your ponies eye

JULY


----------



## Gr3iz

John used less yeast

T I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

Tina injured Nancy's koala

L O I N


----------



## Gr3iz

leftover onions inspire nothing

J U M P


----------



## 2twenty2

John used Mary's Prius


USED


----------



## Gr3iz

usually she eats donuts

L O C K


----------



## RT

like others clearly knew

F I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

free information really exists

H I K E


----------



## 2twenty2

Hank insisted Kate eat

KATE


----------



## Gr3iz

keep asking them everyday

A R M S


----------



## 2twenty2

are rhesus macaques sane

SANE


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes, a nut escapes

M U S E


----------



## RT

moisture usually saturates everything

C O I N


----------



## Gr3iz

cops often investigate noises

M A I D


----------



## 2twenty2

many are in debt

DEBT


----------



## Gr3iz

does everything begin today?

W E E K


----------



## dotty999

we expected eager kids

W A L K


----------



## Gr3iz

we all love kids

P I N T


----------



## dotty999

please ignore noisy teenagers

B A L L


----------



## Gr3iz

big alligators lounge lazily

S H A D


----------



## 2twenty2

stupid hawk attacked dingo

DING


----------



## dotty999

Dotty invited new guests

P A N G


----------



## Gr3iz

play another new game

K I N K


----------



## RT

Karen instantly knew karma

N O D S


----------



## 2twenty2

Ned outpaced Dave's scooter

DAVE


----------



## Gr3iz

do all varmints eat?

L U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Larry used Chuck's Kawasaki


KEGS


----------



## HOBOcs

Knife edge get sharp

E D G E


----------



## Gr3iz

even dogs get excited

R A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

riding a new Triumph

NARC


----------



## Gr3iz

navigating a race course

G A P E


----------



## 2twenty2

grapes are *purple*, eh

HOPE


----------



## dotty999

have others perceived evil

S A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Sydney Australia culled kangaroos

CULL


----------



## Gr3iz

captions use large letters

T R A P


----------



## 2twenty2

the rats attacked people

PART


----------



## Gr3iz

put away Robbie's toys

J U M P


----------



## 2twenty2

just use my plane


PLAN


----------



## Gr3iz

pile leaves around nana

H O S T


----------



## RT

help others sit tight

S C A N


----------



## 2twenty2

should Cindy answer now

NODE


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody owns duck eggs

N E W S


----------



## HOBOcs

Nobody eats White Swans

D U C K


----------



## Gr3iz

do uncles cuddle kids?

D A I S


----------



## 2twenty2

delicious apple is sweet

APPS


----------



## Gr3iz

all pets please someone

S A T E


----------



## dotty999

she ate tasty eclairs

B U M P


----------



## 2twenty2

Betty used Mary's Porsche

MARY


----------



## dotty999

most americans rarely yodel

F A R M


----------



## Gr3iz

farmers are real men

W I L D


----------



## 2twenty2

woman insisted love's dead

LOVE


----------



## Gr3iz

loved ones very excited

R I P E


----------



## 2twenty2

raisins in pie, excellent

THIS


----------



## Gr3iz

they heard it suddenly

D A S H


----------



## dotty999

do animals seem happy

P I N K


----------



## Gr3iz

police investigate naughty kids

R U I N


----------



## 2twenty2

rabbit under ivy, napped

SUET


----------



## Gr3iz

she uses electric toothbrushes 

C A S K


----------



## 2twenty2

can a swan kick

SWAN


----------



## RT

sooo... we're all nutty?

G A Z E


----------



## Gr3iz

gazing around zebra's environment

T E N D


----------



## RT

twelve elves nearly decided

J U R Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Julie uses red yarn

G I F T


----------



## RT

gelatin is fairly thick

C A S E


----------



## Gr3iz

can anyone send emails?

L I N E


----------



## dotty999

life is notably enlightening

D O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

do others think, ever?

S C A D


----------



## dotty999

sometimes certain actors do

B E N D


----------



## Gr3iz

better escape now, Dotty!

R A C E


----------



## RT

Randy accesses certain exits!

P L A N


----------



## Gr3iz

pretty ladies are nice!

C L I P


----------



## HOBOcs

Caught looking in peepholes

E Y E S


----------



## Gr3iz

even you emit sounds

N O S E


----------



## dotty999

new opportunities sound encouraging

B O O T


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out one toy

S P A R


----------



## RT

Sophia prepared another ravioli

B O I L


----------



## Gr3iz

bowlers own imported loafers

P L O D


----------



## HOBOcs

Pigs live on dirt

D U C K


----------



## Gr3iz

don't use colored keys

O B O E


----------



## RT

Old Boris often escaped

J A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

jungle animals include lions

D I R T


----------



## RT

Didn't I read that?

T R O D


----------



## Gr3iz

try running once daily

C L O P


----------



## 2twenty2

Cop liked other police

FLAW


----------



## RT

folks like another way

F L E E


----------



## Gr3iz

freedom lets everyone enjoy

P O N D


----------



## dotty999

people often need doctors

S K I M


----------



## Gr3iz

some kids imitate monkeys

T O P S


----------



## dotty999

they often played Sudoku

V E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

very early simians transformed

S K I D


----------



## dotty999

she kissed indian doctor 

F I N D


----------



## Gr3iz

few Indians need dentures

P O N D


----------



## 2twenty2

Parrots outside nagged Dotty

DOTT


----------



## Gr3iz

do others take trips?

D I S K


----------



## dotty999

do I sound keen?

B O W L


----------



## 2twenty2

box of wheaties lost

L O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

lovers often sleep together

P U M P


----------



## 2twenty2

pretty Uma made pies

MADE


----------



## Gr3iz

meals are donated everyday

T O T E


----------



## RT

tattletales often tell everything

B L A B


----------



## 2twenty2

Bob liked Anna's BMW

ANNA


----------



## Gr3iz

all newts need air

M E A L


----------



## 2twenty2

Mark entered another lounge

LAME


----------



## Gr3iz

leopards avoid mature elephants

H I D E


----------



## 2twenty2

Henry injected dope everyday

DOPE


----------



## Gr3iz

do owls pester eagles?

O N E S


----------



## 2twenty2

Only Nancy enjoyed soccer

PREY


----------



## Gr3iz

play rugby every year

B E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

better eat soft tacos

SOFT


----------



## Gr3iz

spit out foul taste

R I T E


----------



## dotty999

reporter inspected the evidence

C A S E


----------



## Gr3iz

can anyone spell esophagus

K E L P


----------



## 2twenty2

keep everything legal please

PLEA


----------



## Gr3iz

pets love extra attention

C O L T


----------



## 2twenty2

coyote outwitted lazy tiger

LAZY


----------



## Gr3iz

let all zebras yell

J O I N


----------



## dotty999

just ordered italian noodles

B O I L


----------



## Gr3iz

bullies often injure lawyers

D E N T


----------



## ChickenPlaysBass

Depression Empties Nice Thoughts


C H U B


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings and welcome to TSG!! Nice place to visit. Great place to live ... ;-)

children have unusual backpacks

S P U D


----------



## dotty999

she purposely used drugs

B O L D


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out leather diapers

R O C K


----------



## HOBOcs

Rookies often can't kiss

K I S S (and don't use the obvious one, we already know)


----------



## Gr3iz

kissing is so sensuous 

P E A K


----------



## HOBOcs

Piranha's Eat At Knee-level

F I S H


----------



## Gr3iz

family is so heartwarming

W A R T


----------



## RT

Waving at R T...  

W A S P


----------



## Gr3iz

want another salted pretzel?

K E E P


----------



## HOBOcs

Koalas eat eucalyptus plants

J U M P


----------



## Gr3iz

join us making pretzels

T A R P


----------



## dotty999

trees are rather pretty

B O L T


----------



## Gr3iz

baked or lightly toasted?

C U L T


----------



## dotty999

couldn't understand latin terminology

B R A T


----------



## Gr3iz

big rat ate tortillas

H O O K


----------



## dotty999

he only offered kisses

C R O P


----------



## Gr3iz

cops rarely offer psychoanalysis 

A N T E


----------



## dotty999

a new television exploded

F O A M


----------



## Gr3iz

Fix our automobile Mario!

P U M P


----------



## RT

perhaps understanding may prevail

C A R E


----------



## Gr3iz

caged animals rarely eat

O V E N


----------



## 2twenty2

only vegans eat narwhal

P L E A


----------



## Gr3iz

please leave elephants alone

B I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

bartender inspected nude dancer

N U D E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody uses disposable elevators

D O N T


----------



## 2twenty2

do orangutans need tea

T E A S


----------



## Gr3iz

toy executives act silly

K I D S


----------



## 2twenty2

kids in Denmark swam

S W A M


----------



## Gr3iz

six women are marching

B O L T


----------



## 2twenty2

bobbies of London triumphed

B O B B


----------



## Gr3iz

bitter old bear bolted

L U T E


----------



## 2twenty2

love under the elm

E L M S


----------



## Gr3iz

even lawyers manage somehow

L I A R


----------



## 2twenty2

lawyers in Arkansas revolt

S C A M


----------



## Gr3iz

someone cooked a moose

F E E D


----------



## RT

food eventually exits downwards

P O O P


----------



## Gr3iz

piles of old potatoes

C O R N


----------



## 2twenty2

can orangutans repair Nissans

A P E S


----------



## Gr3iz

athletic people enjoy snow

G O N E


----------



## 2twenty2

google owns nothing else

O W N S


----------



## Gr3iz

our women need sex

R E E F


----------



## 2twenty2

rover escaped every friday (rover as in dog name)

N A M E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody argued my editorial

O G R E


----------



## 2twenty2

oliver's garage restored edsel

F O R D


----------



## Gr3iz

Found on road dead

V E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

vet examined smelly toe

C O O K


----------



## Gr3iz

chasing one old kangaroo

G O L F


----------



## 2twenty2

going over London Friday

O V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

one very eager robin

D E F T


----------



## 2twenty2

does every flyer train

T W I T


----------



## Gr3iz

this will increase tenfold

R I O T


----------



## dotty999

remember I often torment 

C L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

cannot lose until Easter

L O S E


----------



## Gr3iz

let's offer scrambled eggs

H E N S


----------



## 2twenty2

Helen, Edna, Nancy, Susan

N A M E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody actually made excuses

F O R T


----------



## dotty999

frequently, others report trespassers

B A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

bisons are rarely kicked

C H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

can't hear a thing!

B I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

because I'm not gaming

C H I N


----------



## Gr3iz

cats have interesting names

T A L C


----------



## 2twenty2

the albatross landed close

U B E R


----------



## RT

UFO's break every rule

F O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

fill out user request 

B A R K


----------



## RT

bandicoots aren't really kangaroos

T Y P E


----------



## Gr3iz

take your pet everywhere

C A S H


----------



## RT

cash always satisfies hoodlums

P U N K


----------



## 2twenty2

Punk used naughty koala

Q U I T


----------



## Gr3iz

Quiet, until I think ...

G R U B


----------



## 2twenty2

going rogue upset Betty

H O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

helping our parents exercise

W E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

why everyone arrived, running

I N N S


----------



## Gr3iz

I never notice salad

K E P T


----------



## RT

keep expecting physical therapy

T O N E


----------



## Gr3iz

there's one necessary element

G E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

gang eating nachos tonight

G A N G


----------



## Gr3iz

growing a new geranium 

S T U D


----------



## HOBOcs

silly things upset Dads

D A D S


----------



## Gr3iz

did anyone date Sasquatch

Y E T I


----------



## 2twenty2

yeti enjoyed the ice

I C E D


----------



## Gr3iz

I caused every disaster 

B R A D


----------



## dotty999

boys really are dreadful

C A D S


----------



## Gr3iz

can anyone drive slowly?

F A R M


----------



## HOBOcs

Females are really misunderstood

G I R L


----------



## Gr3iz

going in reverse, leisurely

B I R D


----------



## 2twenty2

booth is really dirty

C H U B


----------



## aliisa

Coronavirus Hits Unprepared Britain (topical?)

A I L S


----------



## Gr3iz

Bonus points! ;-) Welcome to the game Shelley!

asparagus is less savory

G O N G


----------



## RT

gentlemen often negotiate gently

G A M E


----------



## dotty999

girls are more expressive

G R I M


----------



## aliisa

Girls Rarely Impersonate Men

Enough of "G"s !

O O P S


----------



## 2twenty2

one onion plus salt

P L U S


----------



## dotty999

pretty ladies use scent

S T O P


----------



## Gr3iz

some toddlers open packages

Q U I P


----------



## HOBOcs

quarantine users in planes

S I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

someone is calling Kathy

C A L L


----------



## aliisa

Could always limit liability

Z O O T


----------



## 2twenty2

Zelda omitted one toad

T O A D


----------



## RT

Teenagers often annoy Dads

M A S K


----------



## HOBOcs

Mine are small kids

K I D S


----------



## Gr3iz

Keep it down, son!

M O S T


----------



## 2twenty2

many orangutans stood tall

T A L L


----------



## aliisa

Toffs anger low life

B E E F


----------



## Gr3iz

better eating essentially fattens

G E L D


----------



## 2twenty2

Goldie eats little dumplings 

H O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

he only uses rickshaws 

C A N T


----------



## HOBOcs

Could a Naturalist Tell?

B U G S


----------



## Gr3iz

bulls usually get some ... ;-)

K N O W


----------



## 2twenty2

kicked new Oldsmobile window

L I M E


----------



## Gr3iz

let's investigate mysterious ectoplasm 

P E L T


----------



## 2twenty2

people expected live tarantulas

Q U I T


----------



## Gr3iz

quietly using interesting technology

L A D Y


----------



## RT

live another day, y'all

L O R D


----------



## Gr3iz

Look out! Randy's drunk! ;-)

U H O H


----------



## 2twenty2

until Harold offered help

H E L P


----------



## Gr3iz

he's eating less protein

S H O P


----------



## RT

sausage, ham offers protein

B E A N


----------



## Gr3iz

bring everyone another newt

R I P E


----------



## aliisa

Really? I pissed everywhere?

D I S S


----------



## 2twenty2

did i see Shelley?

S E E N


----------



## aliisa

She even expects nothing

S E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

start exhaling nine times

N I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

Newark is never entertaining

C E N T


----------



## aliisa

Can't even nullify this

B L U E


----------



## Gr3iz

black lights use electricity

R O S E


----------



## dotty999

Rarely, others show empathy

B U S K


----------



## aliisa

Brown underscores soft khaki

B R O W


----------



## 2twenty2

big robot outran wallaby

R O B O


----------



## aliisa

Robot of British origin?

T O P S


----------



## 2twenty2

the octopus played solitaire 

U R G E


----------



## Gr3iz

ushers ruined guests entrance

M E D S


----------



## aliisa

Michelangelo evidently didn't sleep

S H O E


----------



## 2twenty2

Steve has one ear

E A R S


----------



## Gr3iz

everyone acts rudely sometimes

C A R E


----------



## aliisa

Check and recheck everything

B R A S


----------



## Gr3iz

brass rings are special

J A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Jack's animals can kick

L I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

living in retirement everyday 

P L U G


----------



## dotty999

performance left us gasping

V E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

verified every new tent

W H E N


----------



## Gr3iz

we have eleven necklaces

C H A T


----------



## 2twenty2

cat had another tooth

D E R M


----------



## Gr3iz

data estimating reindeer migration

H O P E


----------



## 2twenty2

hiding one pear everyday

P E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

people eat apples regularly

M A S S


----------



## 2twenty2

manly actors shouldn't spit

S P I T


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes people ignore thinking ...

I D E A


----------



## 2twenty2

I didn't expect anything

J U N E


----------



## Gr3iz

Japan uses nuclear energy

P I L E


----------



## 2twenty2

police in London eavesdropped

Q U I T


----------



## Gr3iz

quit using Italian terminology 

G L I B


----------



## RT

Giant Locusts Invade Britain

N E W S


----------



## Gr3iz

never ending winter storm

S N O B


----------



## 2twenty2

she noticed one bluebird

B I R D


----------



## Gr3iz

bring it right down

U N T O


----------



## 2twenty2

ugly ninja thrown out

V O I D


----------



## Gr3iz

villainous ogres ingested dogs

S I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

swan isn't no goose

T O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

those old rascals eloped

M U S T


----------



## 2twenty2

mom upchucked snake tails

N O U N


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody owns us now

D I R T


----------



## 2twenty2

dent in right thumb

E A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

everybody ate something today

A U N T


----------



## RT

All Unicorns noshed today

C H A P


----------



## Gr3iz

children had a poodle

F O U R


----------



## dotty999

frequently our universe revolves

T E R N


----------



## Gr3iz

technicians earn respect networking

L A T E


----------



## RT

lucky androids taste everything

Q - T I P


----------



## 2twenty2

quivering tarantula is pathetic

R O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

real old technology endures

E A S Y


----------



## 2twenty2

every artist said yes

S A I D


----------



## Gr3iz

starving artist ignored dinner

B E L L


----------



## 2twenty2

Billy enjoyed laying low

C O R D


----------



## Gr3iz

chores often rotate daily

K I D S


----------



## 2twenty2

koala is dead, sorry

L O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

let's open pop's envelope

C O L T


----------



## 2twenty2

can Olive last today?

D I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

did I really expectorate

P E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

people's encouragement never transpired

Q U I P


----------



## Gr3iz

quitters usually inspire poverty

B O U T


----------



## 2twenty2

Beatles overestimated uncle's trust

C O R K


----------



## Gr3iz

collecting our relationship knowledge 

L I F E


----------



## 2twenty2

laughing in France, everyday

M O A T


----------



## Gr3iz

many orphans are teenagers

P I C T


----------



## 2twenty2

people in Connecticut training

Q O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

Quick! Offer them eggnog! 

C A P E


----------



## 2twenty2

can a partridge eavesdrop?

D U D E


----------



## Gr3iz

Dentists use dental equipment

H A H A


----------



## 2twenty2

have any hyenas appeared?

I N C H


----------



## Gr3iz

I've never cried hysterically

C R O W


----------



## 2twenty2

crows rarely outsmart wrens

W R E N


----------



## Gr3iz

we'd rather eat newspapers

P I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

please insert lime lollipop

O V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

oranges very easily ripen

S E A L


----------



## dotty999

she expected a letter

B O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

buy old real estate 

W I N S


----------



## 2twenty2

why involve niece's son

V O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

victory often takes endurance

H A R M


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and rice meal

I D L E


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't like eggplant

H O M E


----------



## RT

hospitals offer medical exams

W I P E


----------



## 2twenty2

why isn't Paula envious

H A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

he advised leading economists 

S T U N


----------



## 2twenty2

stay tuned until noon

T H O R


----------



## Gr3iz

They have orange raisins

L E N D


----------



## 2twenty2

little elf nearly died

M O A T


----------



## Gr3iz

most oranges are tasty

L I K E


----------



## dotty999

love is keenly embraced

F A C T


----------



## Gr3iz

foreign agent causes trouble

C L U B


----------



## 2twenty2

chinchilla lives under bank

B A N K


----------



## Gr3iz

bald animals never kill

H A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

how are vipers exterminated

I S L E


----------



## RT

Is she legally entitled?

A S P S


----------



## Gr3iz

a single person sang

R I P E


----------



## 2twenty2

rare ibis purple egg

I B I S


----------



## Gr3iz

I've been inventorying shoes

B O O T


----------



## 2twenty2

big ocean otter tripped

C R O W


----------



## Gr3iz

can't remember one word

P O L E


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps others lack empathy

G O A L


----------



## Gr3iz

girls often arrive late

D E A L


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Dear Edith at last

A J E K


----------



## RT

aliens justify extraterrestrial kidnapping

P A U L


----------



## Gr3iz

pretend a UFO landed 

C O I L


----------



## RT

cowboys often ingest legumes

F A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

firefighters are really thirsty

P L O Y


----------



## 2twenty2

police lost Oliver yesterday

L O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

lots of seniors travel

W A L K


----------



## dotty999

we all like kisses 

W H A M


----------



## Gr3iz

we have a mule

G L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

goose lost ugly egg

U G L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

useless goose looks yellow

O N C E


----------



## RT

one Ninja cleverly escaped

P L A N


----------



## 2twenty2

police laughed at ninja

L A N E


----------



## Gr3iz

llamas are never elegant

T H E N


----------



## RT

then heroes engaged ninjas

B A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

bailed after illegal loss

L O S S


----------



## Gr3iz

let's offer some sausages

C H I C


----------



## 2twenty2

can he inscribe chalice

D R E W


----------



## Gr3iz

did rain erode wall?

F R O M


----------



## dotty999

further remarks offended many

P A L M


----------



## Gr3iz

please allocate lotsa money

G L A D


----------



## 2twenty2

good looking and delicious

H A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

having an illegal libation 

N I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

need instant coffee everyday

O N U S


----------



## Gr3iz

our nurse uses syringes

W O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

working overtime ruined knees

R O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

rabbits often tunnel everywhere

T O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

Tommy overestimated Marie's enthusiasm

E D A M


----------



## Gr3iz

even dolls admire motherhood

W I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

why isn't Nathan going

G A I N


----------



## Gr3iz

giant animals invade Norway

P O R T


----------



## 2twenty2

peasants opposed round table

R U D E


----------



## Gr3iz

residents usually decorate everything

C A L L


----------



## RT

charge accounts leave losses

V I S A


----------



## Gr3iz

various idiots sing anthems

A L S O


----------



## 2twenty2

anybody lose some olives

S O M E


----------



## Gr3iz

some officers make excuses

F O O T


----------



## RT

fortunately, others offer tribute

F A S T


----------



## 2twenty2

floods are sure terrifying

S U R E


----------



## Gr3iz

someone's unloading rats everywhere

T R O T


----------



## 2twenty2

the rats overran Texas 😁

S O W N


----------



## Gr3iz

several owls went north

M A I D


----------



## 2twenty2

many ants invaded Detroit

A N T S


----------



## Gr3iz

are nuns totally sexy?

Y E A H


----------



## 2twenty2

yes, every ant hibernated

E V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

even volcanic eruptions recur

F R E E


----------



## RT

finally Randy explained everything

P L A N


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> finally Randy explained everything


😲 ........................😁

please laugh at nobody

N A M E


----------



## Gr3iz

normally animals minimize exertion

R A G E


----------



## RT

ribs are good eats

B U R P


----------



## Gr3iz

burning usually releases poisons

T A P S


----------



## 2twenty2

they arrested Paul, Sunday

P A U L


----------



## Gr3iz

please answer us legally

C A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

can any swan hover

S W A N


----------



## Gr3iz

So, what's a Noid?

C R A G


----------



## 2twenty2

crows rarely attack geese

D O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty only talks English

P A S S


----------



## 2twenty2

probably any swan swims

Q U I T


----------



## Gr3iz

quintuplets usually invite trouble

S C A B


----------



## 2twenty2

sexy Cathy angered Beth

B E T H


----------



## Gr3iz

better eat that hamburger

S A L T


----------



## 2twenty2

silly ant liked tomatoes

L A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

let's all sing together

P O N E


----------



## 2twenty2

people of Nepal, excelled 

R U I N


----------



## Gr3iz

raccoons use intelligence nightly

R I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

recently Italy caused excitement

S T A R


----------



## Gr3iz

some threats are real

G I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

gargoyles in Venice everywhere

H O M E


----------



## Gr3iz

have one more meatball

B I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops!


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, enchilada.

Have One More Enchilada.

B I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

Bring Ian's new Datsun

C L A W


----------



## Gr3iz

can llamas actually worry?

A W A Y


----------



## RT

Awesome wonders await you

P I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

perhaps I can knit

S O U P


----------



## aliisa

Spam operator upsets posters

M I L K


----------



## 2twenty2

Monkey is licking Kong

N O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

nine old people evicted

D O W N


----------



## 2twenty2

Donna owed William nothing

E V E N


----------



## Gr3iz

every vegetarian eats nuts

T A C O


----------



## 2twenty2

tacos are chosen often

C H O P


----------



## Gr3iz

children have orthodontic problems

T R E E


----------



## RT

Trump realizes "exit," eventually

N U T S


----------



## Gr3iz

never use the subway

H O P E


----------



## 2twenty2

Houses on Pine evacuated


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, knuck? What's wrong with this picture? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Ahhh, knuck? What's wrong with this picture? ;-)


Everything 

P I N E


----------



## aliisa

Pennsylvania isn't New England

E R G O


----------



## 2twenty2

Every rat gets oranges

G E T S


----------



## Gr3iz

geriatric elephants tip over

T E L L


----------



## 2twenty2

the elf likes leopards

G I F T


----------



## aliisa

Gauge indicates faulty thermostat

H E E L


----------



## 2twenty2

hyena eyed every lizard

E Y E D


----------



## aliisa

Every year energy depletes

G O T H


----------



## Gr3iz

going over the hill

E A R N


----------



## aliisa

Extra advice rarely needed

C O A X


----------



## 2twenty2

Cathy owns an xylophone

O W N S


----------



## aliisa

"an" xylophone? Anyway, only we never snore.

Try - Z I Z Z


----------



## 2twenty2

zebra in Zimbabwe zoo

Z O O M


----------



## aliisa

👏


----------



## 2twenty2

???


----------



## aliisa

It's a poor gif - clapping hands!

Zyme operation on me

S O C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Susan ordered cool knickers

C O O L


----------



## aliisa

Cool or ordinary longjohns?

B R A S


----------



## 2twenty2

Bob ran another scam

S C A M


----------



## Gr3iz

some children are monsters! ;-)

C Y S T


----------



## 2twenty2

can yetis serve tacos?

Y E T I


----------



## Gr3iz

you entertained the inspector?

T O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

the operator used rolaids

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

uncles seldom expect drama

C A R T


----------



## 2twenty2

cars are racing tuesday

T R A M


----------



## Gr3iz

two raccoons are mating

C A S E


----------



## 2twenty2

cops around Sweetwater expected

S A G E


----------



## Gr3iz

Santa agrees, gnomes exist

B E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

better eat strawberry tart

T A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

taking a rest today

V I E W


----------



## 2twenty2

volkswagen in europe wanted

W I T S


----------



## Gr3iz

we investigated the suspect

L E T S


----------



## 2twenty2

legal experts tried surfing

S T E P


----------



## Zygmo

JustJudy said:


> Everyone noticed I left
> 
> M T M R


Many thanks, Mr Roberts

VQSY


----------



## Zygmo

Zygmo said:


> Many thanks, Mr Roberts
> 
> VQSY


Ooops, sorry. For some reason this site is very slow on my computer. I did not know this had gone on!


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! That post you replied to was from over 7 years ago! ;-)

From knuck's entry:
some truckers escaped prison

W A L K


----------



## 2twenty2

walking along lake kilimanjaro

L A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

lawns are keenly edged

C A G E


----------



## 2twenty2

cars are going east

E A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

everyone ate some turkey

S A L T


----------



## Zygmo

Gr3iz said:


> W0W! That post you replied to was from over 7 years ago! ;-)
> 
> From knuck's entry:
> some truckers escaped prison
> 
> W A L K


LOL. I read slowly.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's OK. I type slowly ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> That's OK. I type slowly ... ;-)


I bet not as slow as me! 

saved a little tree

T R E E


----------



## Gr3iz

the royal elephant escaped

B E L L


----------



## 2twenty2

bears escaped liquid lava

L A V A


----------



## Gr3iz

let's all volunteer again

G A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

games are mind expanding

M I N D


----------



## RT

Munchkins invited nude dancers

S I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Some Iranians caught kangaroo

S O M E


----------



## Gr3iz

submersible objects may explode

P O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

people of Kentucky educated

B O L E


----------



## Gr3iz

bunch of lucky elves

L A T E


----------



## 2twenty2

last attack, thursday evening

T A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

take a little extra

Y U L E


----------



## 2twenty2

yeti used little effort

E L F S


----------



## Zygmo

2twenty2 said:


> people of Kentucky educated
> 
> B O L E


Wait a minute. I never heard of an educated Kentuckyian.  I know, let me say it before you do. I am from Arkansas, and I got my first pair of shoes when I was drafted into the Army.


----------



## Gr3iz

every little fish swims

B I O S


----------



## 2twenty2

baboon in Oslo spars

S P A R


----------



## Gr3iz

some people are racers

R I S K


----------



## 2twenty2

rebellious Irishman skiing Kilimanjaro

E D A M


----------



## Gr3iz

even dogs are merry

B U L B


----------



## 2twenty2

Billy upset Lily's bulldog 

L I L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

lawyers illegally left Yugoslavia

T U N A


----------



## 2twenty2

the United Nations attacked

S A G E


----------



## Gr3iz

senators agree -- garbage exists

B I R D


----------



## 2twenty2

bog is really deep

D E E P


----------



## Gr3iz

do elephants ever prance?

L A K E


----------



## 2twenty2

little aardvark kissed elf

K A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

killers are like executioners

F A R M


----------



## 2twenty2

fields are rarely mowed

M O W S


----------



## Gr3iz

may our wombats survive

P A G E


----------



## 2twenty2

please address George exclusively

G A P E


----------



## Gr3iz

grandkids are predictably excited

F U N D


----------



## 2twenty2

Floe used new detergent

U S E D


----------



## RT

usually Sally eats daisies

M E N U


----------



## Gr3iz

many emus need umbrellas

H O H O


----------



## RT

hovering objects have objectives

O R E O


----------



## Gr3iz

orangutans really eliminate often

K N O T


----------



## 2twenty2

koala nested on train

L I V E


----------



## Gr3iz

life is very exciting

P I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

police investigated nine extortionists

N O N E


----------



## Gr3iz

not one nun's eating

D O E S


----------



## 2twenty2

Danny owes Ellen Stark

O W E S


----------



## Gr3iz

our women entertain soldiers

C I T Y


----------



## 2twenty2

chimp is trying yachting

D A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

do artists really think

B R O S


----------



## 2twenty2

bear ran over swan

S W A N


----------



## Gr3iz

squirrels want acorns now

J A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

jackass and cantankerous kangaroo

J I L L


----------



## Gr3iz

justice is legally lacking

L I S T


----------



## 2twenty2

Lily is southbound tonight

M O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

many ostriches stand tirelessly

W A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

walrus and narwhal transported

T A R E


----------



## Gr3iz

taking another relaxing excursion

C E L L


----------



## 2twenty2

cops expected long lines

L O N G


----------



## Gr3iz

let's ogle nude girls

L I M E


----------



## 2twenty2

limos in Montana expensive

L U T E


----------



## Gr3iz

liars use thin excuses

B A R B


----------



## 2twenty2

bears are really brave

R E A L


----------



## Gr3iz

royal elephants are large

M A S S


----------



## 2twenty2

monkey ate Susan's squash

S T A Y


----------



## Gr3iz

some trucks are yellow

M E E T


----------



## 2twenty2

Mary expects Eileen, Thursday

I V A N


----------



## Gr3iz

immigrants vainly advance north 

B U R R


----------



## 2twenty2

Bill used Ron's raft

R A F T


----------



## Gr3iz

rabbits are furry things

C A R E


----------



## 2twenty2

cartoons are rarely exciting

D U M P


----------



## Gr3iz

do urchins make promises?

P R O P


----------



## 2twenty2

people really oppose poverty

R E A L


----------



## Gr3iz

raccoons eat a lot

S E L F


----------



## 2twenty2

silly elf laughed forever

F L E A


----------



## Gr3iz

fish loathe every angler

K I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

kangaroo is now kicking

H O P S


----------



## Gr3iz

hopscotch on public sidewalks

C A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

cars are so hot

D I T O


----------



## Gr3iz

dancing in the opera

S L E D


----------



## 2twenty2

Santa left eastern Delaware

D E E R


----------



## Gr3iz

desperate elves eat reindeer

S N O W


----------



## 2twenty2

Santa's new outfit worked

G I F T


----------



## Gr3iz

garbage is foul tasting

L I M B


----------



## 2twenty2

life is mighty boring

M I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

many investigate the environment

H A L F


----------



## 2twenty2

have any leaves fallen

F L U E


----------



## Gr3iz

frequently letters use envelopes

W I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

wire is not expensive

G L E N


----------



## Gr3iz

goats leap every nook

B R O W


----------



## 2twenty2

Bill ran over wagon

O V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

old vultures eat roadkill

S P U R


----------



## 2twenty2

some people use retreads

U S E S


----------



## Gr3iz

under sleighs exists snow

D A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

do aardvarks really kick

K I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

kangaroos indubitably can kick

W R A P


----------



## 2twenty2

wallaby ran after platypus

M O T H


----------



## Gr3iz

many operations take hours

N O S E


----------



## RT

no operation seems enviable

B O A T


----------



## Gr3iz

better offer animals treats

O V E R


----------



## 2twenty2

one very egregious rumor

P L O W


----------



## Gr3iz

pelicans live on water

Y E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

yetis eat anything raw

A F R O


----------



## Gr3iz

a friend reached out

P L A N


----------



## 2twenty2

planes landed after nighttime

B O O N


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out our niece

L E T S


----------



## 2twenty2

little eels tasted great sweet

E E L S


----------



## Gr3iz

2twenty2 said:


> little eels tasted great


Ahem, knuck? You got this from "L E T S"? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops! Sorry. Fixed.


----------



## Gr3iz

electric elevators lessen stress

L O C K

I'm afraid I don't see any difference ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

I must have forgot to save it. How bout now?

Lyle ogled Cynthia's kayak

O G L E


----------



## Gr3iz

Third time's the charm! ;-)

our goose lays eggs

R O A D


----------



## 2twenty2

rode over another ditch

G I F T


----------



## Gr3iz

girl invested four thousand

S T A Y


----------



## 2twenty2

somebody took another yak

T O O K


----------



## Gr3iz

there's only one kayak

T E L L


----------



## 2twenty2

Tokyo expected long lineups

L O N G


----------



## Gr3iz

let our nanny go

B E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

Boston ended another riot

R I O T


----------



## Gr3iz

rich idiots on television

N E W S


----------



## 2twenty2

news everywhere was silenced

F A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

farmers aid kids everywhere

P O L E


----------



## HOBOcs

Perfect outdoor living environment

P A R K


----------



## Gr3iz

people are really kind

K N E W


----------



## 2twenty2

kangaroos need earthy water

L O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

let's open presents everyday

P U N K


----------



## 2twenty2

please use new kickstand

M I L E


----------



## Gr3iz

my itinerary looks exhausting

L A C E


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

literary apps cause excitement

A P P S


----------



## Gr3iz

artists paint pleasant scenes

I N F O

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

internet news faked often

J U N E


----------



## Gr3iz

juveniles utilize novel excuses

C A N E


----------



## 2twenty2

can all newts evolve

N E W T


----------



## Gr3iz

not everyone wants toast

M A I D


----------



## 2twenty2

Mary and Ian divorced

N I C E


----------



## Gr3iz

nine idiots can't escape

S U E T


----------



## 2twenty2

scissors under elf's trunk

W I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

we've incited nothing, ever

D I M E


----------



## 2twenty2

does India make eyeglasses

M A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

maybe another kangaroo escaped

P A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

panda attacked rare kangaroo

R A R E


----------



## Gr3iz

raccoons are ravenous eaters

L I F E


----------



## RT

look inside for enlightenment

D U S T


----------



## Gr3iz

do users sent texts

H E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

has everyone asked Richard

I N N S


----------



## Gr3iz

I never noticed sunrises

P R O M


----------



## 2twenty2

please remove our mirror

J U G S


----------



## Gr3iz

juggler used green swords

B L O T


----------



## 2twenty2

Bob left on Thursday

L E F T


----------



## Gr3iz

let's escape for Tunisia

U R G E


----------



## 2twenty2

ugly rhino goes extinct

G O E S


----------



## Gr3iz

grateful otters escaped safely

P Y R E


----------



## 2twenty2

people yodeled relentlessly everywhere

M A P S


----------



## Gr3iz

make all people safe

C L I P


----------



## 2twenty2

called little indian, peanuts

D O D O


----------



## Gr3iz

do orangutans drive Oldsmobiles?

C O M B


----------



## 2twenty2

can orphans make bread

M A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

mutant ants kill enemies

S P I T


----------



## 2twenty2

some people inherited thousands

T I P S


----------



## Gr3iz

this is pretty serious

D U S T


----------



## 2twenty2

Debbie used Sandra's T-bird

E A R N


----------



## Gr3iz

even animals respect nature

S H A M


----------



## RT

Sam has another mule

P L O W


----------



## Gr3iz

pleasing little old women

T R U E


----------



## 2twenty2

the robot used electricity 

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

umbrellas should easily dry

C A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

candies are not tasty

D I N E


----------



## dotty999

don't ignore new evidence

B U R N


----------



## 2twenty2

Barb used Ryan's Nisan

R Y A N


----------



## Gr3iz

remove your amethyst necklace

T E A M


----------



## 2twenty2

today everyone ate meatloaf

L O A F


----------



## Gr3iz

let's only allow friends

S I G N


----------



## 2twenty2

Sherry isn't going north

I S N T


----------



## Gr3iz

i see nothing today

F E L L


----------



## 2twenty2

frogs eat little lizards

G O A T


----------



## Gr3iz

going out after ten

V A N E


----------



## 2twenty2

vast area network exploded

A R E A


----------



## Gr3iz

are railroads ever abandoned?

S E A T


----------



## 2twenty2

sunset ended at ten

T E A S


----------



## Gr3iz

the elves ate spinach 

W A L K


----------



## 2twenty2

walrus attacked little koala

V O L E


----------



## Gr3iz

visiting owls left early

S A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

snow always vanished early

S N O W


----------



## Gr3iz

still need one word

R O K U


----------



## 2twenty2

racer only knew u-turns

F L I X


----------



## Gr3iz

first lady inhabited xebec

G I R L


----------



## 2twenty2

girls in Russia laughed

U S S R


----------



## Gr3iz

umbrellas should shed rain

K E E P


----------



## 2twenty2

Kansas exporting eels, probably

E E L S


----------



## RT

Electric eels live somewhere

W E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

why everybody should train

A R M S


----------



## Gr3iz

Are realists more sensible?

C A L M


----------



## 2twenty2

Can a lamb moo

L A M B


----------



## Gr3iz

laughing at my bankbook

D I M E


----------



## 2twenty2

do iguanas mimic elephants

M I M E


----------



## Gr3iz

music is my escape

C H I P


----------



## 2twenty2

cricket had insect party

P A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

pirates are really terrible

D R U G


----------



## 2twenty2

dingo ran under garage

E A R N


----------



## Gr3iz

enter a reason now

L A P S


----------



## 2twenty2

last aardvark played snooker

M O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

make owl poop edible 

D A R N


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Daytona! 🏁 🚘

did Anna really nurse


R A C E


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Race Day my friend!

real action comes early

F L A G


----------



## 2twenty2

Foyt lounged at garage

C A R S

https://www.nascar.com/daytona-500


----------



## Gr3iz

children appreciate racing shows

S P E D


----------



## 2twenty2

The local TV station that's broadcasting the Daytona 500 is having technical problems ☹. Coverage cutting in and out. Hope its fixed before race starts!

Speeding please, especially Daytona

W I N S


----------



## Gr3iz

we're in nasty storm

R A I N

After 15 laps, the "Big One", then lightning, then rain! Still under red flag ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> we're in nasty storm
> 
> R A I N
> 
> After 15 laps, the "Big One", then lightning, then rain! Still under red flag ...


Yep. TV station got their act together and had the technical problems fixed in time for the race.

racing at Indy now

I N D Y


----------



## Gr3iz

I never doubted you

T I R E


----------



## 2twenty2

the Indy race ended

J A C K


----------



## Gr3iz

just another car killed

F U E L


----------



## 2twenty2

fueled up every lap

R I M S


----------



## Gr3iz

racing is my sport

F A S T


----------



## 2twenty2

Foyt acted suspicious tonight

C H E V


----------



## Gr3iz

Chevrolet has electric vehicles

F O R D


----------



## 2twenty2

fix or repair daily 😁

A U T O


----------



## Gr3iz

astronauts usually take off

T O Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

tiger outwitted yeti Saturday

U N I T


----------



## Gr3iz

unions never investigate training

B L U E


----------



## RT

boys looked unusually energetic

D A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

did another sasquatch hork

H O R K


----------



## Gr3iz

honoring our regal king

R U I N


----------



## 2twenty2

running under ivy now

S I N G


----------



## Gr3iz

sunning in New Guinea 

B U R N


----------



## 2twenty2

booby used red napkin

B O O B


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out one bottle

D O W N


----------



## dotty999

Dotty often wants nachos

F A I R


----------



## Gr3iz

flight attendants ignore requests

S O U L


----------



## 2twenty2

stupid old ugly llama

U G L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

usually girls look yummy

C H A T


----------



## 2twenty2

cat had another tuna

T U N A


----------



## Gr3iz

the unicorn needs alfalfa

S O N G


----------



## 2twenty2

should one numbat go

R O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

rockets over Venezuela exploded

P U N K


----------



## 2twenty2

Paul used Nancy's Kia

Q U I T


----------



## Gr3iz

Quicken users invest time

B A T T


----------



## 2twenty2

Brenda attended the theater

C H A R


----------



## Gr3iz

children had a race

G A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

gorilla attached many elephants

M A N Y


----------



## Gr3iz

my aunt needs yogurt

C H I P


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheektowaga highway is paved

T A C O


----------



## Gr3iz

t-shirts are coming off

L E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

look everybody, aircraft destroyed

D A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

don't all lions eat?

L O N G


----------



## 2twenty2

little Oliver not going

G O A L


----------



## Gr3iz

go out and live!

S E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

seas everywhere are rising

R I S E


----------



## Gr3iz

Railways Illustrated subscription expired

P A D S


----------



## 2twenty2

pandas are drowning squirrels

S N O W


----------



## Gr3iz

Saturn needs our women

L I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

llamas in Chile killed

M O O N


----------



## Gr3iz

my owl's only nervous

F A C E


----------



## 2twenty2

flatulence at church ended

E N D S


----------



## Gr3iz

every new duck swims

T R O Y


----------



## 2twenty2

tried running over yeti

O V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

old vampire eats raisins

C A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

can a simian hop

D O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

do old tires erode

S O A P


----------



## 2twenty2

some ostriches are purple

T O G A


----------



## Gr3iz

twenty orioles gained altitude

P L O W


----------



## 2twenty2

penguin loves oily water

L O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

lovers offer vows exclusively

D O G S


----------



## 2twenty2

dingo owner gets sick

S I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

sailors investigated capsized kayak

P I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

police in Nunavut kayaked

Q U I T


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet users invite trouble

C H A T


----------



## 2twenty2

can hawks actually talk

D I E T


----------



## Gr3iz

do I ever think?

S H O T


----------



## 2twenty2

sick hog outran trapper

T H I N


----------



## Gr3iz

things happen in Naples

H E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

hawk eluded all dogs

D O G S


----------



## Gr3iz

ducks only go south

B O M B


----------



## 2twenty2

Bob owned many bombs

M A N Y


----------



## Gr3iz

many animals never yawn

C U F F


----------



## 2twenty2

cop unabashedly freed felon

D Y E D


----------



## Gr3iz

did you eat dinner?

C H O W


----------



## 2twenty2

chimp had owl wings

W I N G


----------



## Gr3iz

West Indies nature guide

S T A B


----------



## RT

some think art's boring

D U M B


----------



## 2twenty2

dumb user made booboo 

M A D E


----------



## Gr3iz

my aardvark doesn't eat

M A I D


----------



## 2twenty2

my aardvark is dead 😁

D E A D


----------



## Gr3iz

do emus avoid drunks?

P A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

people attended Rockpark Kentucky

R I L E


----------



## Gr3iz

Wanna run that one by me again, knuck? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Wanna run that one by me again, knuck? ;-)


Oops. I fixed it. 😁

R I L E


----------



## Gr3iz

relatives infest life everyday

T R A M


----------



## 2twenty2

the rats attacked Manhattan

U B E R


----------



## Gr3iz

umbrellas bring excess rain

S H O T


----------



## 2twenty2

spicy hot omelet today

R O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

ruining omelets - very easy!

B I D E


----------



## 2twenty2

beets in Detroit expired

C H O W


----------



## Gr3iz

children have one wish

T R E E


----------



## 2twenty2

the racoon escaped easily

S A N E


----------



## Gr3iz

sermons are never ending

B A R F


----------



## 2twenty2

bull attacked red fawn

F A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

friends are waiting now

M I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

many Indians needed drinks

G R I N


----------



## Gr3iz

giving resources in need

C O D E


----------



## 2twenty2

can one dove escape

D O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

do other vultures eat?

W E E D


----------



## 2twenty2

wily electric eel devoured

E V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

even volunteers eat rice

C L U B


----------



## 2twenty2

can lions use butter

L I O N


----------



## Gr3iz

larceny is old news

P E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

please evict noisy toucan

N O S E


----------



## Gr3iz

night owls see everything

S P U D


----------



## 2twenty2

Susan's pony upset Dan

P O N Y


----------



## Gr3iz

pox on New Yorkers!

R A I D


----------



## 2twenty2

rats are inside diner

S A F E


----------



## Gr3iz

she always feeds elephants

B A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

bear ate Shelly's hamburger

C A R P


----------



## Gr3iz

can anybody read Plato?

P A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

park attendant ran keno

K E N O


----------



## Gr3iz

kids emulated nocturnal ocelots

S O F A


----------



## 2twenty2

should one fear asps

A S P S


----------



## Gr3iz

attorneys seem pretty sure

W A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

was any nuts taken

T A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

ten alcoholic koalas escaped

P A I R


----------



## 2twenty2

police arrived in Rwanda

O R E S


----------



## Gr3iz

orbiting rockets escape space

R A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

running around Indiana nightly

S A N E


----------



## Gr3iz

some animals need energy

N O T E


----------



## 2twenty2

not one tarantula escaped

O P A L


----------



## Gr3iz

older people are lonely

S W A T


----------



## 2twenty2

swan was attacked Thursday

T E E N


----------



## Gr3iz

ten eels electrified narwhals

D A R N


----------



## 2twenty2

DeSotos are really nice

N I C E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody expected chickens escaping

L O S S


----------



## 2twenty2

likely one ship sank

S H I P


----------



## Gr3iz

some hippies invaded party

K N O B


----------



## 2twenty2

king's new oven broke

O V E N


----------



## Gr3iz

old viruses entice neurologists

M I N T


----------



## 2twenty2

many insects not thirsty

N O S H


----------



## Gr3iz

nine owls said hoot

B E E R


----------



## 2twenty2

Bobby eats eleven radishes

E A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

every animal took shelter

H O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

hockey office lost desk

L O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

lonely owl sounded terrible

T R U E


----------



## 2twenty2

try running underneath eaves

L I E S


----------



## Gr3iz

licking icicles ends soon

H A N D


----------



## 2twenty2

Harry and Nancy divorced

I N N S


----------



## Gr3iz

i never noticed sunrise

P U M P


----------



## 2twenty2

people upended my pickup

O I L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

only idiots like yelling

A U N T


----------



## 2twenty2

another ugly night tonight

U R G E


----------



## Gr3iz

umpteen red gophers escaped 

S P O T


----------



## 2twenty2

should pilot oversee transportation

T W I N


----------



## RT

the Wendigo is near

F E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

five Eskimos are running

C A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

can a numbat tumble

D E E D


----------



## Gr3iz

do eagles ever drive?

S U R E


----------



## 2twenty2

someone used Red's Edsel

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

unicorns should eat diamonds

B R I G


----------



## 2twenty2

Bridget Regan is gorgeous

C A S E


----------



## Gr3iz

cats are so evasive

F I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

Finns in Sweden happy

G N A T


----------



## Gr3iz

gopher needs a tunnel

L U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Lucy used Chuck's kayak

M O A N


----------



## Gr3iz

most owls are nocturnal

C A R P


----------



## 2twenty2

caught another rat partying

D U N E


----------



## Gr3iz

do users need experience?

C O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

caught orangutan kicking elk

D A T E


----------



## Gr3iz

do apes trust everyone?

F A C T


----------



## 2twenty2

felines are constantly tripping

T R I P


----------



## Gr3iz

trees really increase protection

H A I R


----------



## 2twenty2

has another iguana runaway

G A I T


----------



## Gr3iz

giant ants invaded Taiwan

C A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

cats are very elusive

B I A S


----------



## Gr3iz

bring in a specialist

R O L E


----------



## 2twenty2

rain over London ended

O V E R


----------



## Gr3iz

our valedictorian eats raisins 

M E E T


----------



## 2twenty2

my electric eel tumbled

P E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

people eat animals regularly

J A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

jails aren't interesting locations

K A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

kangaroos are light eaters

B A C K


----------



## dotty999

bought a coloured kite

R U T S


----------



## Gr3iz

rats use tunnels sometimes

L A D Y


----------



## 2twenty2

llama attacked Dotty yesterday

M O T H


----------



## Gr3iz

most officials take holidays

G A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

gorilla ate my ex

F O A M


----------



## Gr3iz

fox only ate meat

A N T E


----------



## 2twenty2

another nincompoop took exception

B I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

bring ice this evening

L I F E


----------



## 2twenty2

little information following execution

C I L I


----------



## Gr3iz

childish intellect limits income

O R A L


----------



## 2twenty2

one Russian alert listed

D Y E D


----------



## Gr3iz

do you ever diet

M U C H


----------



## 2twenty2

many umpires called home

H O M E


----------



## Gr3iz

hungry orcas migrated eastward 

G O O D


----------



## 2twenty2

going outside one day

F O A L


----------



## Gr3iz

fell off a limb

H E L P


----------



## dotty999

he eventually left peacefully

B I R D


----------



## 2twenty2

boys in Rio departed

C L U E


----------



## Gr3iz

can lemurs use escalators?

W I L L


----------



## dotty999

Will I like lemons

NONE


----------



## Gr3iz

nine omelets need eggs

W I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

wood is not knotty

O D E R


----------



## Gr3iz

older deer escape readily

D A M P


----------



## 2twenty2

does a mouse puke

P U R E


----------



## Gr3iz

pumas usually roam eastward

P A W N


----------



## 2twenty2

pandas are wasting nutrients 

E A R N


----------



## Gr3iz

eagles are royal navigators

C H I N


----------



## 2twenty2

chinchillas have ingested nuts

H A V E


----------



## Gr3iz

hungry apes value everything 

P A I D


----------



## 2twenty2

pumas are in Delaware

I N T O


----------



## Gr3iz

I never take offense

D R A W


----------



## 2twenty2

dingo ran after wallaby

J O I N


----------



## Gr3iz

Japanese own it now

Y O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

your only used razor

L I F E


----------



## Gr3iz

Lakoda Indians fried eggs

T U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

the used car kaput

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

umbrella salesmen elected director

W I T H


----------



## 2twenty2

wonder if thunder happened

V O L E


----------



## Gr3iz

vegetarian omelets lack eggs

H I G H


----------



## 2twenty2

house in Georgia handmade

W E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

wolves eagerly ate rabbits

T E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

the eel saw trout

Y O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

you only recognized Elvis

O P E N


----------



## 2twenty2

one person entered Newfoundland

Z E R O


----------



## Gr3iz

zippers easily rip open

G I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

girl insisted father try

H E R O


----------



## Gr3iz

his efforts rewarded others

C E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

Cindy expected Nancy tonight

D I E T


----------



## Gr3iz

did Indians execute Tonto?

R E A P


----------



## 2twenty2

resident eluded a psycho

E D I T


----------



## Gr3iz

elephants dance in tutus

P R O D


----------



## 2twenty2

paul really outsmarted david

F O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

foxes often roam everywhere

G O A T


----------



## 2twenty2

gorilla outsmarted another turtle

H O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

half our panthers escaped

A C R E


----------



## 2twenty2

another chipmunk ran east

I D E A


----------



## Gr3iz

insolent donkeys eat alfalfa 

C A R P


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

cats are really purrfect

J O I N


----------



## Gr3iz

jumping ostriches injured natives

L O O K


----------



## 2twenty2

little ostrich outran kangaroo

M I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

my internet needs expanded 

L O C K


----------



## 2twenty2

lovely orchid can kill

N O D E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody ordered dyed eggs

G I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

generosity is very eyeopening

H O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

has one person exploded?

R O U T


----------



## 2twenty2

Rena often used thimbles

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly snake eats dog

S P I T


----------



## 2twenty2

should people invest time

V I L E


----------



## Gr3iz

very intelligent llamas escaped

J A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

just another cranky kangaroo

W I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

we invented nuclear energy

T H E Y


----------



## 2twenty2

Terry hocked Elanor's Yamaha

Y E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

yesterday, every antelope ran

S A G A


----------



## RT

some ants grew antlers

E P I C


----------



## Gr3iz

elephant play involves contact

S H O W


----------



## 2twenty2

Susan has Owen's whistle 

O W E S


----------



## Gr3iz

ostriches were exceedingly speedy

T E N S


----------



## 2twenty2

ten Europeans needed salt

S A L T


----------



## Gr3iz

some alligators like Terriers

I R O N


----------



## dotty999

I read other newspapers

B A N K


----------



## Gr3iz

buffalo are not kangaroos

F O O L


----------



## RT

fortunately, other ostriches lie

L I E S


----------



## 2twenty2

lying is extremely shameful

T R U E


----------



## Gr3iz

television really uses electricity

F R E E


----------



## 2twenty2

Freddy really enjoys Edna

E D N A


----------



## Gr3iz

even ducks need acreage 

C O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

can orioles keep everything

D U E L


----------



## Gr3iz

do users ever lie?

T R U E


----------



## 2twenty2

the rules used, expired

R U L E


----------



## Gr3iz

relatively useless liars exist

W A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

why are shoes hot

A B L E


----------



## Gr3iz

a bear loves eating

S A Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

should all yaks smell

*B L U E*


----------



## Gr3iz

boy lost uncles eyeglasses 

K N E E


----------



## 2twenty2

Ken needed Elmo's Edsel

N E E D


----------



## Gr3iz

Nine elegant eagles dove

H A R M


----------



## 2twenty2

Hardly any rats migrated

O L D Y


----------



## Gr3iz

old ladies don't yell

F I R E


----------



## 2twenty2

flies in Rwanda exterminated

P O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

pulling out roots eagerly

W I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

why isn't Siberia hot

A L E S


----------



## Gr3iz

Alaska lets eagles soar

B A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

bullfrogs are raiding Kentucky

C R O W


----------



## Gr3iz

can't rewatch old westerns

B O Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

bought old yacht , Sunday

D R A M


----------



## Gr3iz

Daddy raised a monster

C H A T


----------



## 2twenty2

could Hiawatha actually translate

E A R N


----------



## Gr3iz

every animal requires nutrition

G A R B


----------



## 2twenty2

girls are really bad

F I L E


----------



## Gr3iz

flying is like entertainment

W O N T


----------



## 2twenty2

windows on Nissan tinted

T I N T


----------



## Gr3iz

this isn't nacho Tuesday

G L A D


----------



## 2twenty2

goose lasted another day

U N I T


----------



## Gr3iz

users need intensive training

S E A T


----------



## 2twenty2

saw every aardvark today

V I L E


----------



## Gr3iz

villains in lockup escaped

P O L E


----------



## 2twenty2

panda outpaced llama easily

W O E S


----------



## Gr3iz

wolves often eat salmon

F I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

flying ibis saved hawk

Y O L K


----------



## Gr3iz

you only look kinky

B R O W


----------



## 2twenty2

buffaloes ran over wren

Z E R O


----------



## Gr3iz

zillionaires expect raises often

P E A S


----------



## 2twenty2

peacocks eat anything soft

A F R O


----------



## Gr3iz

all frogs raise offspring

B O O K


----------



## 2twenty2

bees over ocean kissed

C O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

communicating over regular Ethernet

A L S O


----------



## 2twenty2

Allen lost Sally's oranges

B O D E


----------



## Gr3iz

buffalo often drop excrement

C R A P


----------



## 2twenty2

chimp ran after porcupine

D I R E


----------



## Gr3iz

don't irritate restless emus

P U L L


----------



## 2twenty2

please use longer lines

E A S Y


----------



## Gr3iz

eating ants sounds yucky

B O W L


----------



## 2twenty2

bear outside wailed loudly

F L E A


----------



## Gr3iz

felons love extra ammunition

B I R D


----------



## 2twenty2

baboons in Rwanda disappeared

G O R E


----------



## Gr3iz

girls openly rebel everyday

L A N E


----------



## 2twenty2

lions are not eating

H O B O


----------



## Gr3iz

homeless orphans baked omelets

D R E W


----------



## 2twenty2

do rhinos enjoy wrestling

I C E D


----------



## Gr3iz

i collect eclectic doormats

R O O F


----------



## 2twenty2

robot outraced Ozzie's Ferrari

J E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

jousting ends sometime tomorrow

W I T H


----------



## 2twenty2

worms in the hot-tub

K A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

kangaroos are like everywhere

N E C K

Happy birthday knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Thanks Mark!

now every colt kicks


C O L T


----------



## Gr3iz

come on, let's talk

T U N E


----------



## 2twenty2

the umbrellabird needed excitement

D U N E


----------



## Gr3iz

do upperclassmen neglect exams?

P O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

people outside Kentucky excelled

E A V E


----------



## Gr3iz

every antelope veered eastward

S A W N


----------



## 2twenty2

Shaun and Wayne nodded

F A R M


----------



## Gr3iz

fierce animals really mutilate 

M E A L


----------



## 2twenty2

Mark's eagle attacked Larry

G E M S


----------



## Gr3iz

getting even makes sense

T W I N


----------



## 2twenty2

today William invented nitroglycerin

H O M E


----------



## Gr3iz

here, old men educate

W I N O


----------



## 2twenty2

why is Ned opining

I R E D


----------



## Gr3iz

i remember eating dinner

H O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

have ocelots left Denver

J U N E


----------



## Gr3iz

jogging uses needed energy

P L A N


----------



## 2twenty2

Paula lost another napkin

K E A N


----------



## Gr3iz

kangaroo enemies attack nightly

B O W L


----------



## 2twenty2

beetles on wood lingered

L I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

little Indians threw eggs

S E N D


----------



## 2twenty2

salamanders eat nothing dried

M O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

magic oxen played Euchre

G A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

going again if needed

N O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

northern owls pounce eagerly

H E R E


----------



## 2twenty2

has every rabbit escaped

O N U S


----------



## Gr3iz

our neighbors usually swim

C O M B


----------



## 2twenty2

can owls make butter

P E A L


----------



## Gr3iz

pelicans eat a lot

S I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

Susan is not generous

U N I T


----------



## Gr3iz

umbrellas needed in Tunisia 

D E B T


----------



## 2twenty2

deputy enjoyed beating Texans

V I C E


----------



## Gr3iz

very irritating commercials exist

O P E N


----------



## 2twenty2

otters prefer eating nuts

W O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

wings open very easily

M A S S


----------



## 2twenty2

muskrat ate Simon's snake

Y A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

your alpaca loves everybody

F L O W


----------



## 2twenty2

Flo loved Olive's wagon

A B B A


----------



## Gr3iz

a big bear attacked

P U M A


----------



## 2twenty2

panda used monkey's abacus

B I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

big Italian tossed elephants 

R A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

rhinos are injured nightly

C A V E


----------



## Gr3iz

cats are voles enemies

B O O M


----------



## 2twenty2

balloons over Ohio mishandled

D I V E


----------



## Gr3iz

did Indians visit Egypt?

B E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

baboons eat speckled trout

E D E N


----------



## Gr3iz

even ducks eat noodles

W I N S


----------



## 2twenty2

wagon in Nebraska sank

F A W N


----------



## HOBOcs

Frozen are we now

C O L D

Good Evening Chuck, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

can old llamas deliver

G L A D


----------



## Gr3iz

goats love anything diet

B R A G

Hey Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

Brandy ran after George

H A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

have an iridescent lozenge 

P O R T


----------



## 2twenty2

puma on railroad track

I R I S


----------



## Gr3iz

I ran into something

S E A T


----------



## 2twenty2

silly eel ate triscuits

J U M P


----------



## Gr3iz

jaguars under marginal protection

M Y T H


----------



## 2twenty2

monstrous yeti tackles hippo

K A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

kids ate lunch early

G R O K


----------



## 2twenty2

giant robin obliterated Kenya

L I O N


----------



## Gr3iz

let's investigate odd noises 

B L U E


----------



## 2twenty2

beetle lost ugly eye

M O A N


----------



## Gr3iz

men often act nonsensically 

F I S H


----------



## 2twenty2

fishing in Southampton hampered

N O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody observed the elephant

S C A M


----------



## 2twenty2

Southern California always magnificent

O A T H


----------



## Gr3iz

older adults take herbs

F O R K


----------



## dotty999

found others rarely kissed

G I R L


----------



## Gr3iz

goat is really lazy

W E S T


----------



## dotty999

we expected some turbulence

C E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

can everyone nestle together?

S O U L


----------



## 2twenty2

should owls use lettuce

P O L E


----------



## Gr3iz

puny ostrich left early

C O R N


----------



## 2twenty2

charging orangutan ran nightly

Q U I P


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet users inspire professionalism

F R E E


----------



## 2twenty2

fast runner excels everywhere

R E A P


----------



## Gr3iz

recent events accelerated plan

B U R P


----------



## 2twenty2

bear used red pepper

S H U T


----------



## Gr3iz

some hyena used toothpaste

H Y P E


----------



## Panzer4

How you plucked everything.

ROAD

Hi Dotty. It's been awhile.


----------



## 2twenty2

railroad operated another day

T I N T


----------



## aliisa

Twenty is not thirty

V I S A


----------



## Gr3iz

visitor insisted special arrangements

K I T E


----------



## 2twenty2

kiting is tantalizingly enjoyable

U S E S


----------



## Gr3iz

usually sex eases stress

C A L F


----------



## aliisa

Crazy angler licks fish

V I E W


----------



## 2twenty2

Vivian insisted Eddie walk

W A L K


----------



## aliisa

White Americans love kaffeeklatsch

P O O T


----------



## 2twenty2

panda often outruns tarantula

Y E T I


----------



## aliisa

Yodeling encourages the intellectual

I Z A R


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Aliisa!

Is Zimbabwe a river

Z E R O


----------



## aliisa

Hi. You know, I imagined somebody would use a country for the Z. I guessed at Zambia. Close but no cigar. I would ban pronouns from the game as it's too easy a get out, even though I hear they're now allowed for Scrabble. Anyhow...

Zombiefication encourages random organogenesis

T U T U


----------



## 2twenty2

the universe, totally uninhabited

A C H E


----------



## Gr3iz

are camels' humps empty?

P L A Y


----------



## 2twenty2

Paul left Alabama yesterday

B O L E


----------



## Gr3iz

barn owls love eating

W I L D


----------



## aliisa

Will I leave dejected

W O E S


----------



## 2twenty2

Wanda owned Eddies shop

C O L A


----------



## Gr3iz

cats often loathe affection

C O K E


----------



## aliisa

Candy owned Katie's emporium

B I T E


----------



## 2twenty2

bear in Tibet escaped

B O T H


----------



## aliisa

Betty owned the hairdressers

Z I Z Z


----------



## 2twenty2

zebra in Zambia zapped

C O L D


----------



## Gr3iz

calling ostriches long distance

F E A T


----------



## aliisa

To whoever is moderating this thread, I've been taking part here on and off for a while but I'm disenthralled by the use of people and place names. I used one myself to get the point across that it's just too easy as a get-out from a difficult word. It reduces the challenge to being almost pointless. Can I suggest that real names be excluded as much as possible and the sentences be more along the lines of a newspaper headline. Like F E A T = forestry emissary attacks territorialism. OK, that just came into my head and I'm sure somebody here could have thought of something funnier but you get the gist.

So, forestry envoy angers territorialist.

A C T S


----------



## 2twenty2

Allen caught Terry's skunk

D I A L


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops forgot. Fixed it


----------



## aliisa

Thanks, but you hadn't read what I wrote and the use of my name seemed personal. Thanks for the ride, guys.


----------



## 2twenty2

I read what you wrote but there is no rule concerning using people and place names. I will change the name as I meant no harm by it.


----------



## Gr3iz

aliisa said:


> To whoever is moderating this thread, I've been taking part here on and off for a while but I'm disenthralled by the use of people and place names.


Aliisa, the Moderators typically only police the site's policies and rules. The initial posting defining the scope of this thread does not address the use of proper nouns. Therefore, it is not specifically condoned, nor prohibited. I typically try to avoid the use myself, but there are times when I may fall back to their use. Personally, I feel that moderate use is not offensive.

knuck, I believe aliisa meant more the use of proper nouns than actual user names.


----------



## Gr3iz

D I A L - do iguanas always lounge

P O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

police once knew everyone

E D D Y


----------



## Gr3iz

even drywallers don't yodel

L A S T


----------



## 2twenty2

llamas arriving sometime tomorrow

F A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

falling asleep sometimes troublesome

B O M B


----------



## 2twenty2

bicycle or motor bike

G I R D


----------



## RT

Guards (or girls) instinctively raise defenses

G R I D


----------



## 2twenty2

gorilla ran inside dormitory

H I D E


----------



## Gr3iz

his intelligence didn't educate 

B A L K


----------



## 2twenty2

balls are like kites

I N N S


----------



## Gr3iz

I need no stimulants

S A L E


----------



## 2twenty2

should a lemur eat

J O I N


----------



## Gr3iz

just one injection needed

F A S T


----------



## 2twenty2

forests are smog traps

K A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

keep alive, live eternally

R E L Y


----------



## 2twenty2

really exciting literary yarn

L E A F


----------



## Gr3iz

let's examine another film

H O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

how one makes eggs

M U T E


----------



## Gr3iz

music usually takes experience

C H E F


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

can harassment exceed flaming


N E T S


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing ever tastes sweaty

K I N D

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

king is not demented 

O P E N


----------



## Gr3iz

ordinary people eat nuts

S A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

should a vampire eat

P L E A


----------



## Gr3iz

please leave everything alone

B A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

back after checking kite

Q U A D


----------



## Gr3iz

quality umbrellas are durable

L U M P


----------



## 2twenty2

listen up my people

R I L L


----------



## Gr3iz

really ignorant lawyers lose

W O L F


----------



## 2twenty2

wolves often like fog

S T O P


----------



## Gr3iz

some traders offer payments

F L O G


----------



## 2twenty2

falling log obliterated garage 

T H I S


----------



## Gr3iz

try hitting it softer

L I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

listening is not excruciating

U S E D


----------



## RT

usually Scarecrows earn decorations

F L O P


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Randy!

flying loon outflanked pigeon

V I B E


----------



## RT

various interfaces become extinct

E A C H

Hiya, Knuck


----------



## 2twenty2

every antelope chose herbs

W E A N


----------



## Gr3iz

we evaded another nurse

R E P O


----------



## 2twenty2

really expensive Porsche obliterated 

Y O G A


----------



## Gr3iz

young owls get aggressive

L O S S


----------



## 2twenty2

limited output system sucks

Z O O M


----------



## Gr3iz

zoo otters often mate

LI M P


----------



## RT

like I'm making progress

F A L L


----------



## Gr3iz

forget a lot lately?

P E A T


----------



## 2twenty2

please enter another time 

A R G O


----------



## RT

all rabbits go outback

D U N K


----------



## Gr3iz

do unicorns notice kids?

B I L K


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Randy!


building is lacking keys

B U L B


----------



## Gr3iz

bring up laundry bundle

D O O M


----------



## 2twenty2

did ocelot overcome madness

C O L D


----------



## Gr3iz

can old ladies drive?

H A L T


----------



## 2twenty2

hardly any llamas trained

D O L T


----------



## Gr3iz

do ostriches like tomatoes

J U S T


----------



## 2twenty2

just use sweet tea

E G G O


----------



## Gr3iz

every Greek grew olives

M A S K


----------



## 2twenty2

monkey annoyed silly kangaroo

F A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

few are willing now

S P A M


----------



## 2twenty2

some people are mad

G L A D


----------



## Gr3iz

getting lucky any day

M U T T


----------



## 2twenty2

many used tainted tea

H A R D


----------



## Gr3iz

having another rainy day

L I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

living in north keswick

I N D O


----------



## Gr3iz

I normally drive offensively 

W E A K


----------



## 2twenty2

we expected another kitchen

J O K E


----------



## Gr3iz

just one kid expected

M O V E


----------



## 2twenty2

monster or violent enemy

K I D S


----------



## Gr3iz

koala's intelligence doesn't surprise

L I F E


----------



## 2twenty2

life is fully expected

M O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

most owls silently travel

K A L E


----------



## 2twenty2

kids aren't laughing everyday

N O R D


----------



## Gr3iz

nymphos own racy diaries 

L I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

lipstick is finally tossed

O P U S


----------



## Gr3iz

ostriches prance upon sand

W A I T


----------



## 2twenty2

whales aren't in Tahiti

P I N T


----------



## Gr3iz

putty is not tasty

M E N D


----------



## 2twenty2

many expensive necklaces disappeared

Q U A K


----------



## Gr3iz

Quakers usually aren't kinky

M I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

mink in Nebraska killed

R I L L


----------



## Gr3iz

relatively interesting legal literature 

F R E T


----------



## dotty999

frequently rabbits enjoy tomatoes

K I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

kittens initially trip easily

L U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

Lucy used Chuck's Kia

S A N D


----------



## Gr3iz

some animals need domesticating 

C A R T


----------



## 2twenty2

can any rabbit tumble

T A R P


----------



## dotty999

tulips are rather pretty

P I N K


----------



## Gr3iz

police investigate nineteen kidnappings

C E R T


----------



## dotty999

certain elements require testing

B A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

bring a steak home

G E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

getting every nut tonight

U S E S


----------



## Gr3iz

users sometimes exercise stupidity

L E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

lost every snake today

V E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

very efficient new technology

C A S T


----------



## 2twenty2

can't anyone save time

W A S P


----------



## RT

wasps attacked several people

P A I N


----------



## Gr3iz

pets are in need

H A R P


----------



## 2twenty2

have any raspberry pie

Y E T I


----------



## Gr3iz

you expecting the inquisition?

E L S E


----------



## 2twenty2

everyone lost something expensive

Z E R K


----------



## Gr3iz

Zoom education readies kindergartners 

F R O G


----------



## RT

Forget radio optic googles**

S A N D

(**obscure reference to Google Glass  )


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes animals need doctors

H E R B


----------



## 2twenty2

has everyone read books

A R C H


----------



## Gr3iz

attendants responding can help

W A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

wall at left, leaned

B O T H


----------



## Gr3iz

bring on the healing!

M I N D


----------



## RT

Mark's intellect needs direction


W E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

we estimated special trajectories

L I K E


----------



## RT

Lovers instinctively kiss everywhere

B I T E


----------



## 2twenty2

business is trying email

C O P S


----------



## Gr3iz

come over pretty soon

T I R E


----------



## 2twenty2

the internet rebate expired

D R A G


----------



## Gr3iz

drivers raced around Georgia

S A V E


----------



## 2twenty2

should a vulture email

E U R O


----------



## Gr3iz

even ugly rabbits ovulate

M A K E


----------



## 2twenty2

made another kite eventually

F L O G


----------



## Gr3iz

feeling lonesome on graduation 

R E L Y


----------



## 2twenty2

roving egret likely young

G A B S


----------



## Gr3iz

giving a baby shower

M I L K


----------



## 2twenty2

many ill lemurs killed

H Y M N


----------



## RT

how y'all managing now?

F A I R


----------



## Gr3iz

forget about Indy racing

G I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

going into forest tonight

I M P S


----------



## Gr3iz

intelligent men pursue science

Y O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

young owner used robots

J O Y S


----------



## Gr3iz

just once, you said ...

H A R T


----------



## RT

He always really tried

F A I L


----------



## Gr3iz

famous art imitates life

A M M O


----------



## RT

are many Muslims oppressed?

L I M P


----------



## Gr3iz

let's import more plywood

T R U E


----------



## RT

true rumors undoubtedly exist

I T C H


----------



## Gr3iz

I think children help

S C A T


----------



## RT

scorned, Catherine attacked Tim

F I L M


----------



## Gr3iz

first, I left Montana

H A N D


----------



## dotty999

he accepted new deal

B A I T


----------



## Gr3iz

better artists invite talent

M E O W


----------



## 2twenty2

man expected older woman

K N E E


----------



## Gr3iz

koalas never eat elderberries

H E L P


----------



## 2twenty2

helping eat lime pie

L A I R


----------



## Gr3iz

living an interesting retirement

H A R P


----------



## 2twenty2

has anyone read Persuasion

M O T H


----------



## Gr3iz

monsters often topple hard

F O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

furnace only lasted days

N O S H


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody offered safe haven

K E L P


----------



## RT

kids expect lolly pops

B U L B


----------



## Gr3iz

bringing up little babies

B R A D


----------



## dotty999

bread rolls are delicious

G R AB


----------



## Gr3iz

gonna run around barefoot

L O N G


----------



## dotty999

lets offer new guidance

P I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

police investigate child kidnapping

C A R S


----------



## RT

children are rarely still

W A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

we always keep extras

H E R D


----------



## dotty999

he expected rapid delivery

S A V E


----------



## Gr3iz

surgeries are very expensive

S C A R


----------



## RT

scarecrows conceived another Randy

(sorry folks, bad one )

S C A N


----------



## dotty999

some can't accept news

K I N G


----------



## Gr3iz

knight investigated noisy gang

C O L D


----------



## dotty999

carpets often look dirty

R O V E


----------



## Gr3iz

returning old veterans elated

T R E E


----------



## dotty999

they returned every envelope

B E C K


----------



## Gr3iz

bears eat cherries knowingly

C A N T


----------



## RT

can always not try...

B O T H


----------



## Gr3iz

bring on the heat

E G G S


----------



## dotty999

eager girls greeted soldiers

V E I N


----------



## Gr3iz

vultures eat inactive natives

W O R K


----------



## dotty999

women often repay kindness

K I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

knights in training exercise 

L O D E


----------



## dotty999

lots of dates expected

F E R N


----------



## Gr3iz

four experts remain nameless

M U C H


----------



## dotty999

my uncle came home

B AL M


----------



## Gr3iz

bring a little more

M I L K


----------



## dotty999

many individuals lack kindness

L O O M


----------



## Gr3iz

little owls open mouths

B A C K


----------



## dotty999

bought a colourful kite

P E R T


----------



## Gr3iz

princesses expect royal treatment

R I N G


----------



## RT

reckon Indians need gems

W I S P


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp-like insects sting people

R O P E


----------



## dotty999

Randy often perplexes everyone 

C U S P


----------



## Gr3iz

clapping usually surprises people

D E A F


----------



## RT

don't expect anything's free

F A N G


----------



## Gr3iz

fish are never grumpy

S T E P


----------



## RT

someone taunted English people

W I P E


----------



## Gr3iz

we identify problems everyday

H E L P


----------



## dotty999

he explained local policy

C O A L


----------



## Gr3iz

countless older animals lounge

B E E P


----------



## RT

because everything's exactly perfect

D A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

does anyone want nuts?

H E A T


----------



## RT

heart expects attack tomorrow


C A L L


----------



## Gr3iz

children all love laughter

G A P E


----------



## RT

grandpa's are pretty elderly

S C A B


----------



## Gr3iz

some cars are black

F R E T


----------



## RT

folks really expect thanks

H E L P


----------



## Gr3iz

hamsters emit little pellets

R I D E


----------



## 2twenty2

rarely is death expected

S L O E


----------



## Gr3iz

some losers offer excuses

F I L M


----------



## 2twenty2

?

family is likely migrating

T O U R


----------



## RT

Mark, Mr 2t2 got you there 


Gr3iz said:


> some people offer excuses


 He posted S L O E.....
much to his credit, sallied forth anyway, with a "?" 

take our Uber rides

C A M P


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops! Fixed it ...

charges against military police

B A N K


----------



## 2twenty2

buying a nice kickstand

N I C E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody is counting eggs

N E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody expected snow today

S N O W


----------



## Gr3iz

someone noticed our wagon

F R E D


----------



## 2twenty2

Friday really ended disastrously

T U R D


----------



## Gr3iz

Thursday's usually relaxation day

H A R K


----------



## dotty999

Had a rare kiss

B U R N


----------



## 2twenty2

bought used red nisan

U S E D


----------



## RT

usually Sally edited dictionary's

W O R D


----------



## Gr3iz

we often read diaries

Y A L L


----------



## RT

whut?
It;s properly referred to as "y'all"
so :
_you ain't 'llowed leeway ;D_

Y A N K


----------



## 2twenty2

you are not kinky

V O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> whut?
> It;s properly referred to as "y'all"


Randy, you do realize that the letters listed do not have to be a word, right? ;-) I could as easily posted XYXZ.

Virginia overtook Texas easily

T R S D


----------



## 2twenty2

the robber successfully disappeared

W E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

we'll eat some turkey

M O J O


----------



## 2twenty2

money or jewelry or?

Y U R T


----------



## Gr3iz

you usually regret that

S O N G


----------



## 2twenty2

some operas need gargoyles

A R G O


----------



## Gr3iz

all responses greyed out

A I R Y


----------



## 2twenty2

an Irishman raced yesterday

B O R N


----------



## Gr3iz

bring on rainy nights

G R A N


----------



## 2twenty2

grandma ruined another nightgown

C H U G


----------



## Gr3iz

children have unusual goals

D O T H


----------



## 2twenty2

dogs overran the house

E T O A


----------



## Gr3iz

estimated time of arrival 

T H U D


----------



## 2twenty2

timber-wolf howled until daylight

F O E S


----------



## Gr3iz

flowers open early sometimes

C A L L


----------



## 2twenty2

calling all lizards lazy

G L U M


----------



## Gr3iz

girls loathe ugly men

P O P S


----------



## 2twenty2

police overlooked perpetrator's shotgun

H U R T


----------



## Gr3iz

hurry up! run through

R E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

rent expected november tenth

I M P S


----------



## Gr3iz

I may play saxophone

T U N E


----------



## dotty999

they uncovered new evidence

T A N K


----------



## 2twenty2

there aren't none known

J U R Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Would that not be not a double negative, knuck? ;-)

just used raincoat yesterday

Y A R D


----------



## dotty999

you always romance Dotty! 

F I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

first I need energy

L O V E


----------



## 2twenty2

living offline very effective

M U S E


----------



## Gr3iz

mothers usually show empathy

P O O L


----------



## 2twenty2

peacock overhead ogled lemur

N I L E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody investigated leopard's escape

N A M E


----------



## RT

not another museum excursion



Gr3iz said:


> Randy, you do realize that the letters listed do not have to be a word, right? ;-) I could as easily posted XYXZ.


Nope, really hadn't thought about it that way.... other than most folks play with common words, _per se!_
Thanks 

R E A L


----------



## 2twenty2

rare eastern aardvark laughed

S O C H


----------



## Gr3iz

some otters chattered happily

W I T H


----------



## dotty999

we invited the hotelier

T I C K


----------



## Gr3iz

this is crazy, kid!

F O R E


----------



## 2twenty2

fire outbreak required experience

T H U D


----------



## Gr3iz

they haven't used dynamite

B A N G


----------



## 2twenty2

boys are nagging girls

U N I T


----------



## Gr3iz

usually NASCAR inspects tires

L E a K


----------



## 2twenty2

lightning electrified a kite

V E A L


----------



## Gr3iz

vocal exercises accelerate learning

C A L F


----------



## 2twenty2

caught another little fly

U N I T


----------



## Gr3iz

United Nations intercepted terrorist

P L A Y


----------



## 2twenty2

playing like a youngster

V A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

various animals take snoozes

S A N D


----------



## dotty999

spent all night dancing

B A R D


----------



## 2twenty2

birds aren't really dead

W A N T


----------



## RT

Woodchucks are not tame

C A S T


----------



## 2twenty2

chimps aren't safely trained

A P E S


----------



## Gr3iz

all parrots eat seeds

A U T O


----------



## 2twenty2

another undergrad traveled overland

B O D Y


----------



## Gr3iz

but, owls don't yawn 

L I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

lipstick isn't chalk, Ken

C I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

carelessly, I neglected everything

D O E S


----------



## 2twenty2

dingo outran elephant Saturday

E D G E


----------



## Gr3iz

even dogs get exercise

G A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

giraffes aren't making envelopes

F I S H


----------



## Gr3iz

fishing is sometimes healthy

T A L K


----------



## 2twenty2

the animals liked kale

G A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

getting away sometimes helps

D E B T


----------



## 2twenty2

does electricity become trouble

H U S H


----------



## Gr3iz

heroin users support habit

V E I N


----------



## 2twenty2

vegetables everyday induce nutrition 

I N T O


----------



## Gr3iz

I need towels often

M E M O


----------



## 2twenty2

monster ended mummy's opportunity

J U M P


----------



## dotty999

just updated my password

K I N K


----------



## Gr3iz

kinship is not known

F R O G


----------



## 2twenty2

fire rose, overwhelming garage

L O R D


----------



## Gr3iz

let our raptor dine

R O C K


----------



## 2twenty2

red orangutan can't kick

M U F F


----------



## RT

my uncle fixed feet

F O O T


----------



## Gr3iz

favorable outcome occurred today

B O A T


----------



## HOBOcs

Back on Airplanes Today

J E T S


----------



## RT

Judy expects tetanus shots

S H O T


----------



## 2twenty2

shot hippo on thursday

N U K E


----------



## Gr3iz

natives usually keep everything

B L O W


----------



## 2twenty2

beaver liked old willows

O D D S


----------



## Gr3iz

often, dogs don't snore

T U E S


----------



## 2twenty2

the uncle eventually sued

P I T H


----------



## Gr3iz

party in the Hamptons

D E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

did everyone ask dad

R U S T


----------



## Gr3iz

rushing upstairs, someone tripped

B R A D


----------



## dotty999

brad ranted at dotty

N O U N


----------



## 2twenty2

no one used napkins

S T U N


----------



## Gr3iz

someone tell uncle nicely

B A I L


----------



## dotty999

bought an ice lolly

F A T E


----------



## 2twenty2

fireflies attracted the eel

T O R O


----------



## Gr3iz

try our rowboat oars

B A T T


----------



## dotty999

bought a toy tank

K I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

kissing is not kinky

U N D O


----------



## Gr3iz

underpaid nurse deserves overtime

D A R T


----------



## 2twenty2

does a rat think

V I D S


----------



## Gr3iz

verbal ideas don't survive

N V M E


----------



## 2twenty2

no violence monday expected

W O L F


----------



## Gr3iz

we often leave Friday

F L A N


----------



## 2twenty2

familiar lands aren't new

K N O T


----------



## Gr3iz

kleptomaniacs need outside therapy

W A S P


----------



## 2twenty2

wasps aren't systematically passive

L O P S


----------



## Gr3iz

let's organize pretty soon

R I S K


----------



## 2twenty2

rising interest solution kiboshed 

M O A T


----------



## dotty999

many others agreed too

S P U N


----------



## 2twenty2

should people use napkins

N O S H


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody ordered sushi here!

B A B Y


----------



## 2twenty2

buying a big yurt

O P U S


----------



## Gr3iz

one person used science

O K A Y


----------



## 2twenty2

old kangaroo acted young

P R O D


----------



## RT

Porthos rarely offended D'Artagnan 

P L O T


----------



## Gr3iz

pilots land on tarmac

C E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

can everyone not tell

R I L L


----------



## RT

Randy is likely loopy

C A S E 

Mornin' Mark and Mr 2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Randy!

can a seagull explode

S T O W


----------



## dotty999

she tempted others willingly

B A T H


----------



## 2twenty2

bats are taking hobbits 

T A G S


----------



## Gr3iz

the athletic games started

L O V E


----------



## RT

Loki often violates ethics

T H O R


----------



## 2twenty2

took hunter's old rifle

U N D O


----------



## Gr3iz

useless nephew died overnight

F I R M


----------



## 2twenty2

fire isn't really massive

V E N D


----------



## Gr3iz

visitors escaped next day

B A R N


----------



## 2twenty2

bear's arrival rarely noticed

U T A H


----------



## Gr3iz

urban tattoo artists hide

F L A B


----------



## 2twenty2

flying lizard attacked budgie

V E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

very eager snakes trained

G O A L


----------



## 2twenty2

giant only attracted losers

W O O L


----------



## dotty999

we often observe life

R O B E


----------



## Gr3iz

rescued otters behaved erratically 

P U N Y


----------



## 2twenty2

paul underestimated nancy's yak

Y U R T


----------



## Gr3iz

you usually return things

T I R E


----------



## 2twenty2

the insurance rate increased

A C E S


----------



## Gr3iz

action can erase stagnation

L O S T


----------



## 2twenty2

lots of snow tonight

B A T H


----------



## dotty999

bought a top hat

C U R T


----------



## 2twenty2

can't uncurl right thumb

D R U B


----------



## Gr3iz

don't run up Broadway

C R A M


----------



## 2twenty2

crab ran another mile

E B B S


----------



## Gr3iz

eager beaver brought saw

P R O M


----------



## 2twenty2

please read other map

F L I T


----------



## Gr3iz

family lives in Toledo 

D U M B


----------



## 2twenty2

don't use my bongos 

G L A D


----------



## Gr3iz

giving ladies a dream

M E A N


----------



## 2twenty2

meat eating aardvark neutered

H A R P


----------



## Gr3iz

happy ants really partied

B A L D


----------



## 2twenty2

bear attacked little dog

I C H Y


----------



## Gr3iz

I can't hear you

F O L D


----------



## 2twenty2

flavourful oranges lasted days

J A M S


----------



## Gr3iz

just a minute, sir!

A U N T


----------



## 2twenty2

aunt, uncle not there

L A M B


----------



## Gr3iz

let's aim much better

H U N K


----------



## 2twenty2

her uncle named kingly

M O T H


----------



## Gr3iz

mothers often toil hard

S C A T


----------



## 2twenty2

sasquatch caught another tomcat

N E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

no escaping sister's torture

T A P E


----------



## dotty999

that's a perfect example

P U G S


----------



## 2twenty2

pig underneath gas station

O O P S


----------



## Gr3iz

our otter pups slept

V I E W


----------



## 2twenty2

violence isn't exactly wanted

P A L M


----------



## Gr3iz

player almost lost marbles

P I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

panda ingested liquid lithium

R O M P


----------



## Gr3iz

rabbit only munched petunias

F E N D


----------



## 2twenty2

fire extinguished, nothing determined

S I P S


----------



## Gr3iz

some individuals play soccer

C O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

can't open rusty kickstand

T A R T


----------



## Gr3iz

they are really tardy

F A C E


----------



## 2twenty2

father always called Elly

U P T O


----------



## Gr3iz

unicycling patrolman toppled over

H O R N


----------



## dotty999

he only read newspapers

B A N G


----------



## Gr3iz

Bring another nectarine, Granny

M A L T


----------



## 2twenty2

many adults like traveling

V A S T


----------



## dotty999

vast areas suffered tremors

P I K E


----------



## 2twenty2

pope isn't kale eater

W O N T


----------



## Gr3iz

we only need two

B I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

beetle infestation not destroyed

Y O R K


----------



## Gr3iz

you're one restless kid

T U N A


----------



## 2twenty2

the ultimate ninja attacked

A D D S


----------



## dotty999

apparently Dotty dances sometimes

F I B S


----------



## Gr3iz

Fortunately, I brought straws

E A S Y


----------



## 2twenty2

everyday another salmon yawns

B O G S


----------



## Gr3iz

big old gorilla stumbled

P A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

pollywogs are insane lovers

C O A L


----------



## Gr3iz

crawling over a log

R I F F


----------



## 2twenty2

riding in fred's firetruck

D U T Y


----------



## Gr3iz

don't use the yacht

C H A P


----------



## dotty999

cats have a personality

P AL M


----------



## Gr3iz

play a little more

C O P E


----------



## 2twenty2

can't overlook people's expectations

E B B S


----------



## Gr3iz

everybody better bring something

L A S T


----------



## 2twenty2

lots attended soccer tournament

F A D S


----------



## Gr3iz

flounders are delicious seafood

C O R D


----------



## 2twenty2

can ostriches really dance

G O L D


----------



## Gr3iz

great otters love diving

A L T O


----------



## 2twenty2

another lizard tried onions

H A R E


----------



## Gr3iz

had a router error

A D I T


----------



## dotty999

apparently Dotty is tittering 

B A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

barbarians are raiding kingston

I T C H


----------



## Gr3iz

I took creative homemaking 

H I G H


----------



## 2twenty2

Henry isn't going home

J O H N


----------



## Gr3iz

join our honorable network

G O A L


----------



## 2twenty2

going outside after lunch

K N E W


----------



## Gr3iz

knees need extra work

B O L T


----------



## 2twenty2

bought old loincloth tonight

L E N D


----------



## Gr3iz

let's eat now, dear

F E E L


----------



## 2twenty2

family's expensive edger lollygagged

M I S S


----------



## Gr3iz

maybe I should sleep

R A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

running again isn't necessary

N U T S


----------



## Gr3iz

normally uncle Tim shouts

B A C K


----------



## 2twenty2

baking another cake Knuck?

O G L E


----------



## Gr3iz

older girls like Elvis

M I N T


----------



## 2twenty2

Mark isn't nuking tomatoes

P I N T


----------



## Gr3iz

pack it next trip

B I L K


----------



## 2twenty2

bring in little koala

R U S T


----------



## Gr3iz

resistance usually stirs trouble 

B A N K


----------



## dotty999

bought a new key

F U E L


----------



## 2twenty2

fairy used evil lute

L U T E


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's use the elevator

S T E M


----------



## 2twenty2

should teenagers expect money

M O S T


----------



## Gr3iz

marriage often stirs trouble

R A F T


----------



## 2twenty2

rarely are fireflies trouble

N E W T


----------



## Gr3iz

now entering western Toronto

T I D Y


----------



## 2twenty2

tilling in dad's yard

O P E N


----------



## dotty999

obviously people expect normality

K I L T


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge isn't like thinking

P E L T


----------



## Gr3iz

people elected lawmakers today

W O R D


----------



## 2twenty2

watching owls ride dragons

R I N G


----------



## Gr3iz

retching is never good

B R O W


----------



## 2twenty2

bull ran over wheelbarrow

S T E M


----------



## Gr3iz

something tastes extra minty

T E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

they expected no trouble

U N I T


----------



## Gr3iz

users need intensive training

D I N G


----------



## 2twenty2

dancing in new guinea

V A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

vultures always seek tragedy 

C H A T


----------



## 2twenty2

can hockey attract teens

W H E N


----------



## Gr3iz

we have electricity now

V O L T


----------



## 2twenty2

value of lost trampoline?

Y O U R


----------



## Gr3iz

you owe us restitution

I S L E


----------



## 2twenty2

I saw little evidence

A B C D


----------



## Gr3iz

all babes can dance

S T I R


----------



## 2twenty2

stop the indian rebellion

*B L U E*


----------



## Gr3iz

bring lunch up elevator

F L O W


----------



## 2twenty2

friend lucked out wednesday

C H I T


----------



## Gr3iz

can he imitate Trump?

L O A F


----------



## 2twenty2

laughing on a friday

D I R T


----------



## Gr3iz

Do I remember thinking 

S H O T


----------



## 2twenty2

silly horse often trotted

E R N S


----------



## Gr3iz

English royalty never spit

B I L K


----------



## 2twenty2

bird is liking kale

F A W N


----------



## Gr3iz

forgot about winning number

L E E R


----------



## 2twenty2

look everybody Earl's running

G O L F


----------



## Gr3iz

great old lifelong friend 

M O R N


----------



## 2twenty2

mob organization runs numbers

H O L D


----------



## Gr3iz

have one little doughnut

M E L T


----------



## 2twenty2

mob exploited lottery terminal

I B I S


----------



## Gr3iz

I belong in school

S T A Y


----------



## 2twenty2

slowly tweaking asparagus yield

J U L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

jaguars usually live years

S I N E


----------



## 2twenty2

someone in Nuremberg executed

L O G S


----------



## Gr3iz

lots of geese swim

P I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

please inspect Lyle's limo

M A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

mobile Army surgical hospital (sorry, had to do it)

C O K E


----------



## 2twenty2

crooked officer kicked Eric

N O P E


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody opposed papal edict

P L A N


----------



## 2twenty2

probably lost another nuthatch

O U C H


----------



## Gr3iz

our umbrella can't help

B A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

bunny attracted rare koala

P O O L


----------



## Gr3iz

putting on our lotion

C A L M


----------



## 2twenty2

caught a large moth

R U F F


----------



## Gr3iz

raccoons use four feet

E A S Y


----------



## 2twenty2

everyone attended summit yesterday

S T O P


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes thugs overpower policemen

B A S K


----------



## 2twenty2

bear, another southern kodiak

T E R N


----------



## Gr3iz

trained eagles raised naturally

O A T S


----------



## 2twenty2

opined after the show

U T E S


----------



## Gr3iz

use tools, especially screwdrivers

C O C A


----------



## 2twenty2

can orangutans challenge alligator

W H E N


----------



## Gr3iz

we hadn't even noticed

C H A D


----------



## 2twenty2

chasing hawk after dark

Y O G A


----------



## Gr3iz

you'll only get angrier

H O B O


----------



## dotty999

he only bought onions

B O W L


----------



## 2twenty2

bear only wanted lettuce

A R T S


----------



## Gr3iz

are rabbits totally silent?

M O C K


----------



## 2twenty2

missing one chrome key

B O R G


----------



## Gr3iz

bring on rabid grandmother

T R E E


----------



## 2twenty2

the race ended early

C O P S


----------



## Gr3iz

corner office politics sound

G A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

generous allowance masked earnings

D U P E


----------



## Gr3iz

do ushers play Euchre?

T O S S


----------



## 2twenty2

tuesday or saturday susan

E G G O


----------



## Gr3iz

even girls go outside

O V E R


----------



## 2twenty2

one voter eventually ran

F E R N


----------



## Gr3iz

fox eventually ran north

F A M E


----------



## 2twenty2

framer attended masonry exhibition

G R A B


----------



## Gr3iz

go rob a bank

K I C K


----------



## 2twenty2

kangaroo is catching koalas

H A S P


----------



## Gr3iz

have another sandwich papa

F I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

five isn't nine dimes

I S N T


----------



## Gr3iz

I saw nothing tonight

G O A D


----------



## 2twenty2

gathered onions around ditch

J O H N


----------



## Gr3iz

judging one honest nun

W H A M


----------



## 2twenty2

woman has a monkey

K I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

koalas in trees eat

L O O M


----------



## 2twenty2

lost one owl monday

M A T H


----------



## Gr3iz

might another truck help?

B L I P


----------



## 2twenty2

buying little inspires profit

N O R D


----------



## Gr3iz

no others remain dancing 

S I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

someone infuriated nick's kangaroo

O U C H


----------



## Gr3iz

only urchins can help

B A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

bears aren't really keen

P R A Y


----------



## Gr3iz

playing Rummy against you

W E N D


----------



## 2twenty2

witch eventually needed dentures

R O L L


----------



## Gr3iz

rock on, Latin lover

S T A B


----------



## 2twenty2

she taught another baboon

T R O D


----------



## Gr3iz

they read our diary

A A R P


----------



## 2twenty2

an aardvark rested peacefully

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

Utahan spent eight dollars

S O C K


----------



## 2twenty2

should our collie know

V A S T


----------



## Gr3iz

various animals sleep together

V A S E


----------



## 2twenty2

vast area stunk everyday

W O L F


----------



## Gr3iz

we only love Fridays

T A B S


----------



## 2twenty2

twas a beastly skunk

Y O G A


----------



## Gr3iz

you'll only go away

M O S T


----------



## 2twenty2

man openly shot tiger

A L L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

Alice left last year

R A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

running around island's lagoon

B R O W


----------



## Gr3iz

big round object wobbled

G I R L


----------



## 2twenty2

Gidget isn't really likable

C H I N


----------



## Gr3iz

**** hounds invaded Nebraska

A B L E


----------



## 2twenty2

another bear languished endlessly

D O T E


----------



## Gr3iz

did others travel east?

C A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

china and norway tussled

E D N A


----------



## Gr3iz

even dogs need attention

M O T E


----------



## 2twenty2

mouse operated the elevator

F L O P


----------



## Gr3iz

family loves our puppy

L I N T


----------



## 2twenty2

looking inside, nothing taken

G R I P


----------



## Gr3iz

getting rich in pensions

C U R T


----------



## 2twenty2

can umbrellabirds really trot

H U M P


----------



## Gr3iz

hurry up, my pet

N E C K


----------



## 2twenty2

nothing except cougar knees

I N T O


----------



## Gr3iz

I never took offense 

M A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

mashed apples isn't likely

J E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

just exercising some turtles

K I T E


----------



## 2twenty2

kissing is totally exciting

L A S S


----------



## Gr3iz

let's ask Santa something

D O W N


----------



## 2twenty2

do other workers nag

M I T E


----------



## Gr3iz

my internist tested everything

L O S S


----------



## 2twenty2

losing often sent shivers

N O R D


----------



## Gr3iz

no ordinary rabbit dances

G A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

guard attacked irate nincompoop

O G L E


----------



## Gr3iz

often, girls lengthen eyelashes

M O L T


----------



## 2twenty2

millions of little tigers

P O E M


----------



## Gr3iz

parties often elicit merriment

F L I P


----------



## 2twenty2

frosty licked Irene's popsicle

R I F F


----------



## Gr3iz

riding in, face first

D U E T


----------



## 2twenty2

daily usage ended tuesday

S U E T


----------



## Gr3iz

silver utensils eventually tarnish

F O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

father or ron knows

T H E N


----------



## Gr3iz

they have evil notions

F I R E


----------



## 2twenty2

favourite instant recipe, eggs

E G G S


----------



## Gr3iz

even geese get sick

M A C E


----------



## 2twenty2

my aunt checked everything

F A C T


----------



## Gr3iz

flying a Cessna today

V I E W


----------



## 2twenty2

visiting isn't even wise

G I N S


----------



## Gr3iz

geese invade Nova Scotia

M E E T


----------



## 2twenty2

male egret eats tuna

H U R T


----------



## Gr3iz

helpful users respond truthfully

O K R A


----------



## 2twenty2

one kangaroo risked attack 

I N T O


----------



## dotty999

I've never tasted offal

P O K E


----------



## Gr3iz

pulled over kangaroo escapee

Y U L E


----------



## RT

you'll usually leak evidence

L E A K


----------



## Gr3iz

let's entertain a kangaroo!

F E E D


----------



## RT

forks expect everyday duties

R A I N


----------



## Gr3iz

reindeer are in Norway

C A F E


----------



## 2twenty2

cat acts foolishly everyday

J U M P


----------



## RT

Judy unveiled multiple plans

P L A N


----------



## Gr3iz

Plants love any nitrogen

B A T H


----------



## RT

blues_harp28's always that high


H I G H


----------



## Gr3iz

her ignorance gives hope

H A R T


----------



## RT

Harry's always really tired

F I G S


----------



## Gr3iz

Florida invites great storms

B O W L


----------



## HOBOcs

Bending over with love

C U T E


----------



## Gr3iz

children usually throw everything

V A L E


----------



## RT

Vaccines are late everywhere

S H O T


----------



## Gr3iz

someone harvested out turnips

F O A M


----------



## RT

further options are marginal

I T C H


----------



## Gr3iz

I tan cow hides

L I L T


----------



## HOBOcs

Let it lie there

B O M B


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out more burgers

D O G S


----------



## RT

dogs often get stinky

M U L E


----------



## Gr3iz

mothers usually love equally

G O V T


----------



## RT

Grover overturned Vera's tulips

C O N S


----------



## Gr3iz

cleaning our new silverware 

M U L E


----------



## 2twenty2

most users leave excitedly

U S E R


----------



## Gr3iz

usually salespeople expect results

S U L K


----------



## 2twenty2

seven used little knives

U S E D


----------



## Gr3iz

uncle shot eleven ducks

P E L T


----------



## RT

porches elevated lit torches

S E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes, evil needs time

L O A N


----------



## RT

Look Out! A Ninja!! 

D U C K


----------



## Gr3iz

donkeys usually can kick!

Z E R O


----------



## RT

Zones everywhere require oversight

But you were thinking of that next ice cold
C O K E


----------



## Gr3iz

children often kid everyone

B O N G


----------



## RT

butlers only need gratitude

T I P S


----------



## Gr3iz

they're in plain sight

M I N D


----------



## 2twenty2

mining is now disastrous

N I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

now it's nearly evening 

U P T O


----------



## RT

umbrellas put tops overhead

R A I N


----------



## Gr3iz

rainbows are interesting novelties

P O R T


----------



## RT

people often report trespassing

L A N D


----------



## Gr3iz

lakes are not dumps!

C O I L


----------



## dotty999

can others ignore logic

F O R T


----------



## Gr3iz

five otters ran together

L O V E


----------



## RT

love offers volatile emotions

S H O W


----------



## Gr3iz

someone healed our wounds

H E A D


----------



## RT

Homer explained _Anno Domini_

T I M E


----------



## Gr3iz

that isn't my error

M O W N


----------



## RT

Mike only welcomes newbies..

H A C K


----------



## Gr3iz

have another crayon, kid

C A R E


----------



## RT

Crayola's are really expected

B L U E


----------



## Gr3iz

biology lets us experiment

O A T H


----------



## RT

oats are truly healthy

W A R N


----------



## Gr3iz

we always read novels

C A N T


----------



## dotty999

calls are not traced

F L E D


----------



## Gr3iz

flowers love enhanced dirt

B A T T


----------



## dotty999

bought a tiny top

C L A N


----------



## Gr3iz

cats love a nuzzle

S H I P


----------



## dotty999

some have inner peace

R I G S


----------



## Gr3iz

reporter investigates grocery store

L A W N


----------



## RT

Lara always wanted newts

T A S K


----------



## Gr3iz

toss a stick, kid

C H I T


----------



## RT

Carol had itchy trigger-finger


C A L M


----------



## Gr3iz

cats always look mellow

F L E W


----------



## RT

fat lions eat weasels

G A S P


----------



## Gr3iz

giant ants surprise Pittsburgh

M E A T


----------



## RT

men eat ants too...

T H E M


----------



## Gr3iz

the hippo escaped Monday

U N I T


----------



## bobc

until netted in Torquay.

B U L L


----------



## Gr3iz

bugs usually land lightly

C H A R


----------



## dotty999

can he actually read

D OT E


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty ordered the eggplant

L I N T


----------



## dotty999

lets include new territory

C E N T


----------



## Gr3iz

certain entities need thrills

D A R K


----------



## RT

Dotty always rinses knives

C U T S


----------



## Gr3iz

costumes used to scare

L E A F


----------



## dotty999

lets enjoy a fairground

B A S K


----------



## Gr3iz

bring a spare kerchief

H O S E


----------



## HOBOcs

Hang On Sloopy ....Everday!

G I R L


----------



## Gr3iz

gigantic in real life

P L U S


----------



## RT

Popeye loves, undeniably, spinach

O I L S


----------



## Gr3iz

often i like shakes

C O U P


----------



## RT

cussing often upsets people

D A R N


----------



## Gr3iz

don't approach robins' nests

C L I P


----------



## RT

can lions influence people?

K N O W


----------



## Gr3iz

kangaroos normally outweigh wallabies

G I R L


----------



## dotty999

gladly I'd relish lemonade

P E R K


----------



## Gr3iz

parents entertain restless kids

T I M E


----------



## RT

time is measured everyday

W A R P


----------



## Gr3iz

we always request patience

C H O P


----------



## 2twenty2

Crook had officer's pants

DONE


----------



## Gr3iz

do ostriches need exercise

K E Y S


----------



## 2twenty2

keeping everybody's yards safe

EARS


----------



## Gr3iz

every actor read Shakespeare

R I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

Rising ice cause explored

FORT


----------



## Gr3iz

foreigners often resemble tourists

S H O P


----------



## 2twenty2

snoring helps others play

PLAY


----------



## Gr3iz

please laugh at yourself

H A H A


----------



## 2twenty2

Has anyone heard Alabama

RAFT


----------



## Gr3iz

real adults fear terrorists

M I L K


----------



## 2twenty2

many islanders like kiwi

SOAP


----------



## Gr3iz

someone ordered a pizza

C O S T


----------



## 2twenty2

cod or speckled trout

TONE


----------



## Gr3iz

the other net's empty

P A I R


----------



## 2twenty2

people are ignorant rats

VENT


----------



## Gr3iz

Venusians eat Neptunian tulips

T U B S


----------



## 2twenty2

today uranus bobbled sideways

WISE


----------



## Gr3iz

we investigated strange emanations

P I L E


----------



## 2twenty2

police in london excited

YETI


----------



## Gr3iz

youngsters enthusiastically trade insults

D E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

due east, no trees

EAST


----------



## Gr3iz

even animals start trouble

S P A T


----------



## 2twenty2

snake passed another turtle

FEST


----------



## Gr3iz

friends enjoy silly times

M A I L


----------



## HOBOcs

Missing an ideal Lady

G I R L


----------



## Gr3iz

gruesome in real life

I S L E


----------



## 2twenty2

isn't sealing legal everywhere

GALE


----------



## Gr3iz

give a little extra

B A K E


----------



## cwwozniak

Baking a kringle, Emily?

P U S H


----------



## Gr3iz

purchase us some hamburgers

T A R P


----------



## 2twenty2

these are rare penguins

HOPE


----------



## Gr3iz

have one pancake each

J E R K


----------



## 2twenty2

jousting experts reject knight

IRKS


----------



## cwwozniak

Ivan repairs knife sharpeners

C A P S


----------



## Gr3iz

can anyone play Sudoku?

F U L L


----------



## 2twenty2

family used little laserdiscs

JOIN


----------



## Gr3iz

just one interview needed

T R O T


----------



## 2twenty2

tried running over tracks

KNOW


----------



## Gr3iz

kangaroos need open wilderness

T R E K


----------



## 2twenty2

thirteen rangers expecting killer

LEWD


----------



## Gr3iz

laughing everyday while driving

P E A L


----------



## 2twenty2

people everywhere are lying

MOWN


----------



## Gr3iz

most owls want newts

Y O U R


----------



## 2twenty2

yesterday ontario used radar

NOUN


----------



## Gr3iz

no one used nylon

M A R T


----------



## 2twenty2

many artists returned thursday

OATS


----------



## Gr3iz

one artist tried singing

M O V E


----------



## 2twenty2

monkey on van, escaped

POEM


----------



## cwwozniak

Please open every message

S P A Y


----------



## Gr3iz

some people are young

S H O T


----------



## 2twenty2

shaggy horse over there

ROAD


----------



## Gr3iz

rockets orbit around darkness

G I L T


----------



## 2twenty2

generally, Irish like tomatoes

SOBS


----------



## Gr3iz

some others brought sausages

A Q U A


----------



## 2twenty2

another quail used ants

TOOT


----------



## Gr3iz

there's one open tunnel 

M A R T


----------



## cwwozniak

Mash a ripe tomato

M I N I


----------



## Gr3iz

my instincts never interfere

S Y N C


----------



## cwwozniak

say you'll never change

S N O W


----------



## Gr3iz

saloons need old west

T A K E


----------



## 2twenty2

Transylvanians are knowledgeably eerie

USMC


----------



## HOBOcs

Universal software meets certification

B U G S


----------



## 2twenty2

buying used gingham shirts

VOTE


----------



## Gr3iz

very often teachers educate

L U N G


----------



## 2twenty2

living under new garage

WORE


----------



## Gr3iz

we own real estate

L A I D


----------



## cwwozniak

label all internal documentation

S I L O


----------



## Gr3iz

some Indians love oysters

W E E K


----------



## 2twenty2

weak exams endanger knowledge

YEAR


----------



## cwwozniak

you earned a reward

M O S S


----------



## Gr3iz

many old spinsters sew

D O O R


----------



## cwwozniak

don't open our refrigerator

R U G S


----------



## Gr3iz

repeat users get scored

H O L D


----------



## cwwozniak

he only likes dogs

T O E S


----------



## Gr3iz

there's one easy solution

P U N T


----------



## 2twenty2

police used nitro today

ALLY


----------



## Gr3iz

all lions left yesterday

M I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

monkey in nigeria kicked

BORE


----------



## Gr3iz

big ostriches run easily

C O S T


----------



## cwwozniak

come over some time

F R A Y


----------



## Gr3iz

fighting really angers you

B E E F


----------



## cwwozniak

buy everyone extra food

L U G S


----------



## Gr3iz

let's use ginger snaps

C O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

Canadian olympian refurbished kayak

DONE


----------



## Gr3iz

do ocelots need electricity

E G G S


----------



## 2twenty2

everyone googled gt5 saturday

FAIL


----------



## Gr3iz

fell asleep in Legoland 

F I V E


----------



## 2twenty2

first injured viper expired

GOAL


----------



## Gr3iz

going out after lunch

M Y T H


----------



## 2twenty2

monthly, yearly totals help

HALE


----------



## Gr3iz

have a little extra

B E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

buying extra after returns

IMPS


----------



## Gr3iz

I might purchase stamps

W H A T


----------



## cwwozniak

we have all that

W O R M


----------



## 2twenty2

wine or rum munchies

JADE


----------



## Gr3iz

just another December evening

R E A D


----------



## 2twenty2

rared edition about drums

LOON


----------



## cwwozniak

love our one neighbor

S U N G


----------



## Gr3iz

some users need gloves

S P U R


----------



## cwwozniak

some people understand ratios

R U M P


----------



## Gr3iz

rabbits usually multiply periodically

T O D O


----------



## cwwozniak

they only drink Ovaltine

N E A R


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody ever argues rationally

P O U T


----------



## cwwozniak

passed out under table

S L A M


----------



## Gr3iz

some lovers are married

Z E R O


----------



## cwwozniak

zany European reporters ousted

G L A M


----------



## Gr3iz

gorilla looked at me

H A S P


----------



## cwwozniak

horses are so pretty

B A R E


----------



## Gr3iz

big animals really eat

D I N E


----------



## cwwozniak

driving in New England

R I F T


----------



## Gr3iz

reading is fundamentally terrific

V I E W


----------



## cwwozniak

viewership increased every week

B A Y S


----------



## Gr3iz

bought at yesterday's sale

S E A T


----------



## 2twenty2

saw extreme acrobat tournament 

ARTS


----------



## Gr3iz

are rabbits too soft

H O P S


----------



## cwwozniak

he organizes parties sometimes

S O I L


----------



## Gr3iz

spending October in Louisiana 

G R A S


----------



## cwwozniak

gear ratios are set

P A N G


----------



## Gr3iz

planted a new garden

D E N T


----------



## 2twenty2

does everyone need titanium 

BOIL


----------



## Gr3iz

bring others in later

I S L E


----------



## cwwozniak

I saw large elephants

D U A L


----------



## Gr3iz

dirty umbrellas actually leak

G O A L


----------



## RT

gnats often annoy lions

S L A P


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes llamas attack people

R A M P


----------



## 2twenty2

rhino attacked many people

CHEW


----------



## Gr3iz

Canadian's have early winters

B E A R


----------



## cwwozniak

blue elephants are rare

H U T S


----------



## Gr3iz

hyenas usually take scraps 

C A L F


----------



## cwwozniak

created a local file

R U B Y


----------



## Gr3iz

red umbrellas break yearly

K I D S


----------



## 2twenty2

kodiak in Dawson squealed

DOLE


----------



## Gr3iz

Department of Labor engaged

C A R P


----------



## 2twenty2

cars aren't returning properly

EARN


----------



## Gr3iz

every ache requires nursing

S Y N C


----------



## cwwozniak

saying your nightly chant

T U B A


----------



## 2twenty2

tabby underneath bed attacked

FAWN


----------



## cwwozniak

famous athlete won't negotiate

H A U L


----------



## Gr3iz

had an unusual lunch

F E A T


----------



## cwwozniak

flat eathers are touchy

Z I N G


----------



## Gr3iz

zoologists investigated narwhal goring

P L A N


----------



## cwwozniak

please leave a note

H A R K


----------



## Gr3iz

have a rest, kid

E A R N


----------



## cwwozniak

every artist requires nurturing

L O U T


----------



## Gr3iz

lunch often uses tuna

M A I L


----------



## cwwozniak

many are ill lately

H I K E

Hi, Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

house in kentucky exploded

GNAT


----------



## Gr3iz

gargoyles never attract tourists

W H E N


----------



## 2twenty2

wrens hate every nuthatch

HINT


----------



## Gr3iz

Halloween isn't next Tuesday

W O L F


----------



## RT

wolves only like Fridays...
so...
H O W L


----------



## Gr3iz

how often we lose ...

S I G H


----------



## 2twenty2

should I go hiking

IMPS


----------



## Gr3iz

I may play soccer

P I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

police involvement now known

JUTE


----------



## Gr3iz

just us two, eternally

D R U G


----------



## 2twenty2

dingo ran under garage

KALE


----------



## Gr3iz

kangaroos are likeable enough

C R O W


----------



## 2twenty2

chose running over walking

LINT


----------



## cwwozniak

lying is never tolerated

C A M P


----------



## Gr3iz

can anyone make pies?

P A R K


----------



## cwwozniak

prepare all remaining kyaks 

O A R S


----------



## Gr3iz

our aunt raised snails

P O L E


----------



## 2twenty2

pole outside lit everyday 

ROAD


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe oranges are delicious

O P E N

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Oriental people eat noodles

M A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

A belated Hey Chuck!

many are invited likely

SORT


----------



## cwwozniak

save our rotting tomatoes

S K I N

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

some kids indulge nannies

K N O W


----------



## cwwozniak

knights never open windows

B A R S


----------



## Gr3iz

build a reputation slowly

L I M E


----------



## 2twenty2

lemons in miami eaten

TWIT


----------



## Gr3iz

this watermelon is terrible

H E A L


----------



## cwwozniak

he eats all legumes

P A I R


----------



## Gr3iz

parents act independently rarely

D O E R


----------



## 2twenty2

does outlook earn revenue

UNDO


----------



## Gr3iz

uncle needs daily opioids

D R U G


----------



## cwwozniak

don't report ugly guys

A R I D


----------



## Gr3iz

aged rabbi is drinking

D U K E


----------



## cwwozniak

Dave's uncle keeps elephants

V A M P

Going to bed in about ten minutes. G'night Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

very active mammals propagate

R I C E


----------



## 2twenty2

rarely is corn expensive

ADZE


----------



## Gr3iz

all dogs zoom everywhere

T A L K


----------



## cwwozniak

they all like kale

K E E L


----------



## Gr3iz

kiss every eligible lady

K I N G


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup is not green

R A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

racing attracts kids everywhere

W H O M


----------



## cwwozniak

walked home on Monday

R A T S


----------



## Gr3iz

ran a traffic signal

G O L F


----------



## cwwozniak

got outdoors last Friday

S O W S


----------



## 2twenty2

some orangutans walk sideways

TINE


----------



## Gr3iz

timing is nearly everything

S U C K


----------



## 2twenty2

simian utilized chunky kale

UBER


----------



## cwwozniak

use before entering room

H A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

hasn't anyone inspected litter

VINE


----------



## Gr3iz

very interesting news entertains

D O S E


----------



## cwwozniak

diamonds ordinarily seem expensive

P E A T


----------



## Gr3iz

people eat anything twice

H I L L


----------



## 2twenty2

haven't invented laser lights

TARE


----------



## Gr3iz

they arrived really early

D O C K


----------



## cwwozniak

don't order cooked kale

L U G S


----------



## Gr3iz

let's use grandpa's SUV

D U E T


----------



## cwwozniak

dancing undertakers eat tarts

S U D S


----------



## Gr3iz

some underarms don't stink

L E V Y


----------



## 2twenty2

lets eat Violet's yam

MOLT


----------



## Gr3iz

most ostriches like trotting

W E L T


----------



## 2twenty2

wallaby escaped london today

NITE


----------



## Gr3iz

new intern took exams

P O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

pig outsmarted red kangaroo

ONTO


----------



## cwwozniak

our nachos taste ok

B E E F


----------



## 2twenty2

boss erased efficiency findings

PITS


----------



## cwwozniak

please inspect the smokestack

B E T A


----------



## Gr3iz

bullies expect to aggravate

C A N T


----------



## 2twenty2

can't anyone nab tiger

RUIN


----------



## Gr3iz

river under interstate narrows

W O O F


----------



## 2twenty2

wolf opened oldster's fence

SPOT


----------



## Gr3iz

sit patiently over there

F I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

frankenstein insisted nobody know

TREY


----------



## Gr3iz

They really eat yams?

F L A G


----------



## 2twenty2

Frankenstein laughed at gargoyle

UNTO


----------



## Gr3iz

uncle Ned took off

P A R T


----------



## 2twenty2

paratroopers arrival rarely timed

WHAT


----------



## Gr3iz

we have alerted troopers

B A I L


----------



## 2twenty2

bears arrival is later

YETI


----------



## Gr3iz

You're expecting twin infants

F R E T


----------



## 2twenty2

friends ruined everyone's truck

ARCH


----------



## Gr3iz

are robots charming humans?

D U A L


----------



## cwwozniak

don't untie any lions

P O E T


----------



## Gr3iz

please order enchiladas tonight

R I N K


----------



## 2twenty2

rhino is now kicking

BOWL


----------



## Gr3iz

balancing our work life

A N T E


----------



## 2twenty2

almost new tank exploded

CLOT


----------



## Gr3iz

children love others' toys

L A I R


----------



## cwwozniak

leave algae in river

F I S T


----------



## Gr3iz

fix it sometime tomorrow

M E M E


----------



## 2twenty2

my e-mail might expire

DOOR


----------



## Gr3iz

do other ostriches run?

B U N T


----------



## 2twenty2

bought uncle's nissan truck

ENDS


----------



## Gr3iz

every night darkness surrounds

B E C K


----------



## 2twenty2

black emu certainly knew

FLEA


----------



## Gr3iz

fierce lions escaped Africans

H E A T


----------



## 2twenty2

heat every apple thoroughly

GRIT


----------



## Gr3iz

girl raised interesting turnips 

D I R K


----------



## 2twenty2

dandelions in river, killed

HINT


----------



## Gr3iz

her Internet needs troubleshooting 

A B L E


----------



## 2twenty2

after battle, little expected

ISNT


----------



## Gr3iz

I shouldn't need therapy

W O R K


----------



## 2twenty2

working on retirement kinks

JABS


----------



## Gr3iz

just another beautiful Sunday

N E R D


----------



## 2twenty2

not every race debriefed

KIDS


----------



## Gr3iz

kids idolize dear Santa

D A R K


----------



## 2twenty2

dingoes are rather kinky

LIME


----------



## Gr3iz

leopard in Mexico escaped

P U N T


----------



## 2twenty2

police used nun-chucks tonight

MOON


----------



## Gr3iz

many owls own nests

B O D Y


----------



## 2twenty2

bounty on dead yetis

NINE


----------



## Gr3iz

Neanderthals in northwest England

H U N G


----------



## 2twenty2

hunted using nine guns

OPTS


----------



## Gr3iz

other people tell stories

O V E N


----------



## 2twenty2

often vampires enjoy numbats

POGO


----------



## Gr3iz

pulled one gopher out

S E E N


----------



## 2twenty2

some elephants enjoy noontime 

RUST


----------



## Gr3iz

robbers used some TNT

L O I N


----------



## 2twenty2

losing online isn't nice

STAR


----------



## Gr3iz

some trucks are red

R U S H


----------



## 2twenty2

robot upended spy's house

THUD


----------



## Gr3iz

they have undesirable duties

L I O N


----------



## 2twenty2

losing isn't only negative

UNIT


----------



## Gr3iz

users need individual training

O N L Y


----------



## 2twenty2

only nine left yesterday

VOID


----------



## Gr3iz

value of ice declines

A C I D


----------



## 2twenty2

acid causes injuries, definitely

WISE


----------



## Gr3iz

women in schools educate

T E S T


----------



## 2twenty2

time extended said teacher

YORE


----------



## Gr3iz

you only read English

R U S H


----------



## cwwozniak

robbers used some howitzers

R A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

reindeer are Santa's haulers

T H I N


----------



## cwwozniak

their hero is nice

I N T O


----------



## Gr3iz

I've never tasted ouzo 

D E C K


----------



## 2twenty2

do eagles count kills

ABUT


----------



## Gr3iz

a button uses thread

C H A D


----------



## 2twenty2

chicago has a duplicate

BUTT


----------



## Gr3iz

bring up the towels

D E L I


----------



## 2twenty2

do elephants like iguanas

CHOP


----------



## cwwozniak

cheaters had a disadvantage

C U P S


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> cheaters had *a* disadvantage


Close, but no cigar ... Try again!


----------



## 2twenty2

I'm going to do CUPS

can't use person's sweater

DROP


----------



## Gr3iz

don't rub opium poppies

D A S H


----------



## 2twenty2

dingoes aren't spanish hounds

ECHO


----------



## Gr3iz

every child hates oatmeal

B O O B


----------



## 2twenty2

bird on oven barked

FAWN


----------



## Gr3iz

Friday afternoon was nice

N O O N


----------



## cwwozniak

neighbor opened our nightstand

T I L T


----------



## Gr3iz

tonight it's leftover turkey

B A N D


----------



## cwwozniak

baking a new dessert

L A K E


----------



## Gr3iz

lovely autumn Kentucky evening

C A S H


----------



## cwwozniak

carefully apply stamps here

S L A G


----------



## Gr3iz

slink like a Grinch

H E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

his ears are red

GREY


----------



## cwwozniak

got really excited yesterday

W E E P


----------



## Gr3iz

we even eat peas

C E R T


----------



## 2twenty2

can egrets ride tigers

HIDE


----------



## cwwozniak

have I done enough

S E E K

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

seven Eskimos exited Kansas

K I N K


----------



## cwwozniak

knights in Norway kiss

F L O G


----------



## Gr3iz

four lions on guard

A T O P


----------



## 2twenty2

another tip on piloting

BOAR


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out a rabbit

H A R E


----------



## cwwozniak

he always respects everyone

H A Z E


----------



## Gr3iz

help a zebra exercise 

W E A R


----------



## cwwozniak

when everyone ate raisins

G R I P


----------



## Gr3iz

ghosts represent incorporeal paranormality

T H I S


----------



## cwwozniak

this happened in Spain

T H A T


----------



## Gr3iz

that happened at twilight ;-)

K I N E


----------



## RT

kinda into new energy

M A S S


----------



## 2twenty2

missing another silver spoon

SING


----------



## cwwozniak

She's in northern Georgia

W E S T


----------



## Gr3iz

we even stuff turkeys

G I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

groundhog in forest tripped

TRIP


----------



## Gr3iz

take respite in paradise

D R I P


----------



## 2twenty2

dripping red ink probably

REDS


----------



## Gr3iz

ruby earrings droop slightly

F L U B


----------



## 2twenty2

feline languished under bridge

SUIT


----------



## Gr3iz

Santa used it tonight

D E E R


----------



## 2twenty2

danger, electric eel's river

TOTS


----------



## Gr3iz

they're over there, silly

P O N Y


----------



## 2twenty2

please, only new yugos

ARCH


----------



## Gr3iz

are roosters causing headaches

M A N Y


----------



## 2twenty2

managing a new year

BOSS


----------



## Gr3iz

bring out some syrup

H E A P


----------



## cwwozniak

Henry enjoys all parties

W A S H


----------



## Gr3iz

we all sit here

I N C H


----------



## cwwozniak

I never called her

C U L L


----------



## Gr3iz

church usually lasts longer

D R U M


----------



## cwwozniak

Druids rarely used mustard

C A T S


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

can a tiger sing


DONE


----------



## cwwozniak

drone operator never escaped

F L U E

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

flamingos like ugly eggs

M A I N


----------



## 2twenty2

mom's abacus is new

EELS


----------



## Gr3iz

electric eels like stinging

Z O O M


----------



## cwwozniak

zero ostriches on moon

P A N S


----------



## Gr3iz

people are not scary

C A F E


----------



## cwwozniak

canned apricots for everyone

D I N E


----------



## Gr3iz

do I need eyeglasses

P O N E


----------



## cwwozniak

please open new entrance

C O R N


----------



## Gr3iz

children often read novels

M A R T


----------



## cwwozniak

many are resting tomorrow

G I F T


----------



## Gr3iz

giving is for toddlers

B E L L


----------



## 2twenty2

boys enjoyed laughing lizard

CHAR


----------



## Gr3iz

Christmas has airborne reindeer

E L F S


----------



## 2twenty2

eagle likes flying south

FIRE


----------



## Gr3iz

four indigo robin's eggs

tree


----------



## cwwozniak

they really enjoy eggplant

B U S H


----------



## Gr3iz

bring us some herbs

N O E L


----------



## cwwozniak

never order extra lemons

T O W N


----------



## Gr3iz

three onions were needed

G I F T


----------



## 2twenty2

going into forest tonight

HYMN


----------



## Gr3iz

her young man noticed

S L E D


----------



## cwwozniak

she let everyone down

B A L E


----------



## Gr3iz

breakfast's available; let's eat


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi Mark! I believe you forgot to give us the next word.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody hell ...

V E I L


----------



## cwwozniak

various eagles in love

L O A N


----------



## Gr3iz

little owls adapt naturally

M O D E


----------



## cwwozniak

my old diet ended

G R I T


----------



## Gr3iz

guerilla reservist in training

D O M E


----------



## 2twenty2

digging often means expensive

EARS


----------



## cwwozniak

early arrivals requesting snacks

N A I L

Happy Friday, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

natives ate irrational llama 

Y E A R


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

yearling entered a reserve 

ALMS


----------



## Gr3iz

already losing my sanity

A U L D

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

another unusual loud demonstration

BORE


----------



## Gr3iz

barons own real estate

L A N G


----------



## 2twenty2

lounging around niece's garden 

CHAP


----------



## Gr3iz

children have ample playmates

S Y N E


----------



## 2twenty2

some yetis need evergreens 

DINO


----------



## Gr3iz

do idiot nurses operate?

E A S Y


----------



## RT

Earth's axis spins yearly

P L O T


----------



## Gr3iz

people love old tools

F R O G


----------



## cwwozniak

fleeing robber opened gate

L I L Y


----------



## Gr3iz

ladies ignore little yams

A B L E


----------



## cwwozniak

All boys love eggplant

S A N D


----------



## Gr3iz

some animals neglect daylight

M A U L


----------



## cwwozniak

my aunt Ursala lied

T Y P E


----------



## Gr3iz

this young person's eating

L O U D


----------



## 2twenty2

likeable old uber driver

MUST


----------



## Gr3iz

many unicorns shed tears

W I T H


----------



## cwwozniak

whispering in the hotel

S O R T


----------



## 2twenty2

somebody ordered red tomatoes

NOEL


----------



## cwwozniak

no one ever left

R E A M

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rescinding everest as mountain

OPAL


----------



## Gr3iz

our pet alligator left

P E A L


----------



## 2twenty2

please exit at left

ROAD


----------



## Gr3iz

road out ahead! detour

M A I D


----------



## cwwozniak

many are in Detroit

H U N G


----------



## Gr3iz

his uncle's never going

A U N T


----------



## cwwozniak

ants under nearby tent

S H A G


----------



## 2twenty2

some horses are green

THUG


----------



## cwwozniak

the hippos undulated gayly 

C R O W


----------



## Gr3iz

crippled rhino only waddles

T E R M


----------



## cwwozniak

the eagles require medication

R U N T


----------



## Gr3iz

rabbits use new tunnels

P A L M


----------



## 2twenty2

police attempted legal maneuver

SAND


----------



## Gr3iz

salamanders are not dragons

H A L F


----------



## 2twenty2

has anyone left flowers

TONE


----------



## cwwozniak

they only needed eight

C L A D


----------



## Gr3iz

colorful life after death

V I E D


----------



## cwwozniak

violence increasing every day

D I V E


----------



## Gr3iz

do idiots verify everything?

P R A M


----------



## 2twenty2

please remove a mole

VEIL


----------



## Gr3iz

vessel entered island lagoon

O N C E


----------

